# Pet Peeves



## Flying Turtle

What are some of the little things in life that bother or irritate you?

Mine is ladies and their shopping carts. I've noticed when I'm blasting through stores like Target or WalMart, heading for the flashlight aisle, that I'm always having to dodge ladies pushing empty, except for their purse, shopping carts. Is it a security thing, or being prepared, or just because the purse is too heavy? I joked about it to my wife, who saw no humor at all.

Geoff


----------



## RA40

A good vent thread.  j/k

Drivers who don't use turn signals.
Drivers who drive with two feet-where the brake light is constantly lit.

Milder one: When ordering buttered popcorn they drench the top layer to the soggy point but mid-point and below is bone dry.


----------



## powernoodle

I have a sweet spirit, so I don't allow things to bother me.

Not really. :laughing:

Lets see. People who ignore the solid white lines on the driving surface and get into the turn lane way before they are supposed too. People who tailgate. Women who pay with a check at the store, but don't get the dang thing out of their purse until the cashier tells them the amount. They could have it 90% filled in already, but nooooo. People of the wrong political persuasion.

Thats it for now. 

peace


----------



## Danbo

People who talk on cell phones LOUDLY(as in, if I can hear your intimate conversation, it's too loud) in public places. If mine goes off, I immediately tell the caller I'll call them back if I'm in a public place. 

Morons who run red lights. Maybe I was raised differently, but I distinctly remember my Driver's Ed teacher telling us that when the light turns yellow, it means to prepare to stop, NOT speed up. Perhaps it wouldn't bother me so much, but a good friend of mine, along with his 8 year old daughter, were killed by some idiot running a red light a few years ago. Now, if my light turns green and somebody is still in the intersection(and it's dark), they get a good shot of the ole Surefire M6.


----------



## alaskawolf

RA40 said:


> A good vent thread.  j/k
> 
> Drivers who don't use turn signals.
> .


 
damn does that irritate me  

and drivers who dont do at least the speed limit and hog the passing lane


----------



## Coop

The economy in the netherlands... We get screwed by our government first and then again by merchants... More and more it starts to feel like a financial gang-rape of the honest hard working citizen....


----------



## Cliffnopus

Men who dance out of the Men's room without washing their hands. What's that all about ? (not just a urinal issue either  )

How were these idiots brought up, were their parents as dense as they are ? I have to nail men because I don't know what women do.....but I've observed so many of these filthy jerks that I don't even want to shake anyones hand anymore.

Cliff


----------



## Sub_Umbra

I hate drivers who are so incompetent that they cannot pass me on my bicycle even when there's 6-8' of free space _in addition to the width of my bike and their car._ I see this all of the time. Idiots. Two weeks ago I even had a cop behind me who thought that there was no room for him to pass when there was at least 6 '. Like many, he honked his horn. What does that mean, anyway? Is it like they are saying, 'oh, you there outside, there's someone behind you just in case you don't notice? Or does it mean 'pull over 'cause I'm gonna run you down?' For the cops I pull over and stop -- if they can't drive a car and they're carrying a gun, God knows what they're capable of.

Don't get me started on people who don't use turn signals.


----------



## Bright Scouter

People who tailgate me, pass me, then hit the brakes and stop traffic because they immediately want to turn left.

People who pass on the shoulder or an exit/entrance ramp on the highway because all the lanes are packed. Just how much farther do you think you will get ahead of us?

People who jack their trucks or suvs up, I mean WAY up, and never aim their headlights. 

Guess that's enough for now.


----------



## jtr1962

Flying Turtle said:


> Mine is ladies and their shopping carts. I've noticed when I'm blasting through stores like Target or WalMart, heading for the flashlight aisle, that I'm always having to dodge ladies pushing empty, except for their purse, shopping carts. Is it a security thing, or being prepared, or just because the purse is too heavy? I joked about it to my wife, who saw no humor at all.


Speaking of shopping carts, one thing which drives me nuts these days is when people wait on the checkout line standing _in front of_ their cart when they were behind it pushing for the whole rest of the time in the store. What exactly is that about anyway? It annoys me because if I'm behind them in line then my things will go past the cashier while I'm not in a position to either make sure they're rung up correctly or pay for them. I suppose this practice annoys me all the more because I just don't see any logical reason for it. Another annoying thing in grocery stores is when people just throw those little hand baskets in a messy pile when they're done with them. It takes exactly one extra second to put them back properly in a neatly stacked pile.

People making a mess in stores is another thing which bothers me. If you take something off the rack to look at it and decide you don't want it all it takes is one lousy second to put it back on the rack where you found. And this brings me to my next pet peeve-the lack of time people complain about.

People these days are apparently _so_ pressed for time they can't make their kids peanut butter sandwiches or lunch. Therefore, they need to buy those stupid, _expensive_, ready-made sandwiches and, gulp, lunchables. Any parent giving their kids crap like that should be drawn and quartered. And of course nobody has time to cook any more so people spend a small fortune eating out. The irony about all this is if you add up all the extra expenditures because of supposed lack of free time then it often means one parent could quit their job by doing without them, and suddenly have free time to do all the things they say they can't now. I personally think it's more laziness than lack of free time. My mom worked full-time after I was about eight. She had time to cook, clean, wash clothes, make lunch, etc. It's all about where you priorities lie.

Since someone here talked about not washing you hands after using the men's room I'll go one better-I _hate_ it when people sh*t in urinals! If you have to go so badly that you can't hold it until a free stall becomes available maybe leaving the house that day in the first place wasn't such a good idea. And when they're done "blessing" the urinal don't they still need to wait for a stall to properly clean themselves? Or maybe they don't bother doing that either! :huh: :sick2: 

People who ride roller coasters with their hands in the air drives me nuts for some reason. WTF is that about anyway? Does it serve some hidden purpose I’m totally unaware of? To me they look like a bunch of morons doing that.


----------



## Chris201W

People who ride their bikes on windy roads that are way too narrow to pass without going into the other lane. Particularly exasperating is when they ride in packs, five or six single file. Then, it really is impossible to pass them...

I don't have any problem with people riding their bikes, but FIND A WIDER ROAD!!!!


----------



## Thujone

I have plenty but the recurring one lately is shopping in stores with 40 Checkouts but only 10 of them manned and lines that make you want to scream.


----------



## LumenHound

Hot dog buns.

Why do these things always come 8 to a bag when a package of wieners is 12 regular or 6 jumbo size??!!


----------



## Thujone

Chris201W said:


> People who ride their bikes on windy roads that are way too narrow to pass without going into the other lane. Particularly exasperating is when they ride in packs, five or six single file. Then, it really is impossible to pass them...
> 
> I don't have any problem with people riding their bikes, but FIND A WIDER ROAD!!!!



Bikes... Oh boy... Here it is like bike a$$hats think they own the place. They follow vehicle laws when it is convenient, pretend they are pedestrians when it isnt. Ignore no bikes on sidewalk areas. Next one i have come at me on the sidewalk because the one way isnt going the right direction and they cant be bothered to go a street over is getting closelined.


----------



## Manzerick

Esp. when you hear the loud speaker ocver and over "attention Wal-Mart shoppers, the time is now 8:05 and your local Lynn Wal-Mart is closed. Please bring all last minute items ot the reguster...blah blah"

and i've already been in line for 20 minutes!!!!!!!



Thujone said:


> I have plenty but the recurring one lately is shopping in stores with 40 Checkouts but only 10 of them manned and lines that make you want to scream.


----------



## jtr1962

Thujone said:


> Ignore no bikes on sidewalk areas. Next one i have come at me on the sidewalk because the one way isnt going the right direction and they cant be bothered to go a street over is getting closelined.


Sometimes cyclists ride on sidewalks when traffic gets so heavy that riding in the street would be unsafe, or maybe they just feel like riding slower than normal. That's why no sidewalk cycling laws are about as stupid as they come. They put cyclists in needless danger by forcing them into the street regardless of traffic conditions. And as an experienced cyclist I would rather that the inexperienced cyclists stay on the sidewalk out of my way. Nothing worse than to be stuck behind some novice going 8 or 10 mph for blocks with no room to pass.  

There is no good reason cyclists and pedestrians can't share the same sidewalk (they do in most other countries) but there's no reason either for cyclists to use pedestrians like a slalom course when they do or otherwise ride like idiots. In general, if you _must_ ride on the sidewalk it's a good idea to keep your speed under 20 mph even when the sidewalk is totally empty, to go _much_ slower when pedestrians are around, and to cover your brake at all times just in case you need to stop quickly. Staying alert at all times goes without saying. _Never_ expect pedestrians to get out of your way but rather go around them instead. And if pedestrian traffic is so thick that you can't ride faster than walking speed then just get off the damned bike and walk it. Nothing more unstable than a cyclist wobbling along at a few mph.

I've ridden over 55,000 miles since college. Probably less than 5% of that has been on sidewalks but that could still mean I went one or two thousand miles on them. Never hit a pedestrian or even came close to hitting one. Since I know I'm intruding on what is basically their space when I'm on the sidewalk I'm very careful. If I see someone walking erratically I just slow down enough so as to not hit them if they happen to walk in front of me. The majority of pedestrians never even know I'm there until I pass them.


----------



## Tritium

Married couples who want kids. Then they turn raising of these kids over to Day Care, TV and Public Schools instead of taking ALL the responsibility for their own. They then wonder "where they went wrong"! Kids belong with their parent or parents not in the equivalent of a kenel for kids.

Thurmond


----------



## richpalm

Other drivers, period! All idiots out this way.  

School buses. Not even as high as idiots on the food chain. 

#1: When I'm in a shopping line and (usually) the little old lady ahead is counting out change, coin by coin, while my ice cream turns into liquid.     Give me a .45.

Rich


----------



## Thujone

jtr1962 said:


> Sometimes cyclists ride on sidewalks when traffic gets so heavy that riding in the street would be unsafe, or maybe they just feel like riding slower than normal. That's why no sidewalk cycling laws are about as stupid as they come. They put cyclists in needless danger by forcing them into the street regardless of traffic conditions. And as an experienced cyclist I would rather that the inexperienced cyclists stay on the sidewalk out of my way. Nothing worse than to be stuck behind some novice going 8 or 10 mph for blocks with no room to pass.
> 
> There is no good reason cyclists and pedestrians can't share the same sidewalk (they do in most other countries) but there's no reason either for cyclists to use pedestrians like a slalom course when they do or otherwise ride like idiots. In general, if you _must_ ride on the sidewalk it's a good idea to keep your speed under 20 mph even when the sidewalk is totally empty, to go _much_ slower when pedestrians are around, and to cover your brake at all times just in case you need to stop quickly. Staying alert at all times goes without saying. _Never_ expect pedestrians to get out of your way but rather go around them instead. And if pedestrian traffic is so thick that you can't ride faster than walking speed then just get off the damned bike and walk it. Nothing more unstable than a cyclist wobbling along at a few mph.
> 
> I've ridden over 55,000 miles since college. Probably less than 5% of that has been on sidewalks but that could still mean I went one or two thousand miles on them. Never hit a pedestrian or even came close to hitting one. Since I know I'm intruding on what is basically their space when I'm on the sidewalk I'm very careful. If I see someone walking erratically I just slow down enough so as to not hit them if they happen to walk in front of me. The majority of pedestrians never even know I'm there until I pass them.



I, like you, cycle. We however are not the problem. For me it is the 70k UNL students that are < 1 Mi from my work. And as for the streets being too busy to cycle in the street we actually have bike only lanes for them so they will keep off of forbidden side walks. But they only use them if they happen to be going on the right one way, otherwise they jump onto the sidewalk instead of going a block over like they are supposed to. :scowl:


----------



## jch79

Cliffnopus said:


> Men who dance out of the Men's room without washing their hands. What's that all about ? (not just a urinal issue either  )
> 
> How were these idiots brought up, were their parents as dense as they are ? I have to nail men because I don't know what women do.....but I've observed so many of these filthy jerks that I don't even want to shake anyones hand anymore.
> 
> Cliff



+1 to this - I've adopted a strict "open the bathroom door as I leave with the paper towel I just dried my washed hands with" policy - I can't believe that people don't do this simple thing. Sick.

Cliff - if we ever meet, the only reason to be afraid to shake my hand is that I might crush your hand with my Kung Fu grip.

john


----------



## jtr1962

Thujone said:


> And as for the streets being too busy to cycle in the street we actually have bike only lanes for them so they will keep off of forbidden side walks. But they only use them if they happen to be going on the right one way, otherwise they jump onto the sidewalk instead of going a block over like they are supposed to. :scowl:


OK, that's different. It seems they're just too plain lazy to go one block over then which I think is kind of funny. Isn't the whole purpose of cycling to get exercise? It's not like an extra block is all that hard to cycle or even to walk.

In general college students who ride just to classes and never ride otherwise seem to be among the worst cyclists going. I noticed that when I was in school. They are totally unaware of the environment around them, ride as slow as sh*t (not much over a fast walk in many cases), and are just a nuisance to everyone around them, including more experienced cyclists like ourselves.


----------



## jch79

Don't get me started on peeves about being a cyclist in Chicago - people on CPF will see a dark, angry side of me that only the drivers of cars parked or driving in bike lanes get to see as I so casually bike past them and voice my feelings toward their decisions. And cabs get extra special treatment.
john


----------



## vtunderground

Speaking of shopping carts...

My biggest pet peeve is people who are too lazy to push their empty carts down the parking lot to the cart return spot, instead leaving them in the empty parking space next to their car. I've definitely flipped out about this in the past... someone left their cart _behind my car_ instead of pushing it across the row to the cart return spot, so I totally lost it and started (loudly enough for everyone in the Kroger parking lot to hear) informing them that they were quite possibly the laziest you-know-what on earth (what I actually said is far worse than what you're thinking). I know my response was uncalled for, but really, laziness like that just pisses me off.


----------



## pathalogical

Excellent thread !!! Many of the topics mentioned bug me too !!! 

Watch people as they push their shopping carts down the isle. It's like driving, stay on the right hand side ! People that can't push their cart properly are the same fricking people that CAN'T drive down the road !

People that don't use turn signals are poor people that could not afford the "Turn Signal Option" when the bought the car. 

The check out line...why oh why is the line you stand in, always the one that the person in front of you ends up needing a price check. The customer thinks they are smarter than the store by saying "It's $0.99", price checks ends up being $9.99. Also, Express Lane 1-8 items. Not 9, not 10, learn to friggin count.

Cell phones...when buddy standing next you lets their phone ring and ring and ring and ring and ring, I feel like saying "Did you want _me_ to get that for you ?" Or, musical ringtones...they answer after it plays only two notes, I feel like saying "That's my favourite song ! Can I hear the whole thing !". Remeber Name that Tune, I can name that song in one note.

Urinals...I have never seen poop in one. However, I do remember seeing some bathroom graffitti, "Please do not throw your cigarette butts in the urinals, do we **** in the ashtrays ?"


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

OOh, I was thinking of starting one of these threads! Driving idiocy is my biggy. Hard to kill someone with a shopping cart or a mis-used urinal, but 5,000lbs of metal moving 60mph is gonna do some damage!

My biggest, numero uno, most enraging, big kahuna of all pet peeves is TAILGATING. And the worst thing is that people don't even seem to realize they're doing it. Automotive brakes are wonderful things, many improvements in recent years. But (in most cases) the idiot behind the wheel still has to have time to step on the pedal! Just today I got tailgated badly by some lady in an Accord. Five feet of room when we're doing 55 mph. Seriously. Lots of space, not a bunch of traffic, no reason to be anywhere near that close. I tapped my brakes lightly, no effect. I put on my blinker and got way over onto the shoulder and slowed way down. As she passed I layed on the horn. She looked over as she passed, but tailgated the van in front of me all the way into town. Blind militant stupidity. That woman epitomizes my view of why the end of the world is coming.

Next are people who don't use their turn signal. Is this thing an option? No, it's a safety issue.

Lastly are people who don't turn off their brights. When they're oncoming you can flash yours and get them to turn their brights off, but when they're BEHIND YOU you're pretty much screwed. Same response as for tailgating, pull over and let them pass. Also, people who use their fog lights when there's no fog. Or driving lights in town. Either auxiliary light is mostly pointless anyway, as most "fog" or "driving" lights are absolute garbage that do nothing to help the person see better. But man, they look cool, and that's what counts.

End rant. Thanks, I feel better. :buddies:


----------



## jtr1962

I just thought of a few more things which annoy the heck out of me. First is fluorescent ballasts humming or buzzing, especially electronic ballasts that aren't supposed to. Second are cell phones, walkmans, ipods, gameboys, PDAs, blackberries, basically anything that falls into the category of what I call adult pacifiers. These things annoy me because I'm tired of running into spaced out people totally unaware of their surroundings. The world is an interesting place. I don't understand why everyone is so hell-bent on drowning it out when they go out. These people should try taking in the varied sights and sounds of daily life instead of listening to music, playing video games, yapping on the phone about nothing, or worrying about work when they're out of the workplace. Who knows, they might actually see something or bump into someone interesting.

Another thing I always find annoying as a pedestrian or a cyclist is having to play second fiddle to automobiles. By that I mean having to wait at lights until they pass, having them get in my way when I ride, having neighborhoods cut in half by expressways. An ideal situation would be to have autos run underground in large cities so we wouldn't have to see them, hear them, smell them, or have valuable real estate taken up by parking lots or roads for them. Maybe if some ultra cheap tunneling technology is invented this might actually come to pass in my lifetime.

Don't even get me started on the infernal racket from jets flying overhead. A few million people near the airports, many of whom will never fly in their entire lives, have to endure a constant racket from a mode of transport that largely only benefits the wealthy and businesspeople.


----------



## eebowler

Ok, here's a good one. I typed up a long response with a list of annoyances,,, and closed the window before posting it. 

All right. I HATE to see men/boys/idiots scratch their nuts in public. It's a stinking practice. :sick2:


----------



## TENMMIKE

cell phones ,and most of the people that use the damn things ALL the damn time.if your reading this, and that's you then you NEED to know the world will not stop rotating if your to be out of comms for 1 hr!!.
unless your a business man/contractor on the road and that of course requires you to talk to customers your just most probably shooting the sh*t about virtually worthless crap easily handled some where else other then the middle of the



road.i see it every day, its nothing to be completely surrounded by people on cells, without a clue in the world only their own selfish little one thinking the world awaits their every utterance




i can see blue tooth users will be next on my list..wondering around talking aloud to the world like they have lost their minds, as anybody in earshot give a damn what Tracy thought she saw you doing by the broom closet !!!.... i can see this relating to the cell phone twits as i peck this out,...........im done


----------



## TigerhawkT3

richpalm said:


> ...
> #1: When I'm in a shopping line and (usually) the little old lady ahead is counting out change, coin by coin, while my ice cream turns into liquid.     Give me a .45.
> 
> Rich


Is it for her, or for you? :laughing:


pathalogical said:


> ...
> The check out line...why oh why is the line you stand in, always the one that the person in front of you ends up needing a price check.
> ...


Murphy's Law, of course! If you're waiting for your teacher to show up to his own class, have a seat; get comfortable. As soon as you don't feel like getting up, you'll have to. If you want warm, dry weather, bring a coat and umbrella. Et cetera.

Once, during an exam in my junior college, my neighbor's cell phone rang at least four times. Each time, I was more sure that he would turn it off, but he didn't.

Spam: they know we don't want to read it, but they still think we'll buy from them?

Jaywalkers/bikers: Just because you're not behind a wheel doesn't mean you're allowed to be oblivious. Once, I was about to make a right turn on green, with cars ahead of me going straight and turning right. I slowed near the intersection and looked around, even though my light was green. It's a good thing I did, because a cyclist whizzed right between my car and those ahead of me. I was so flabbergasted that I didn't even give the guy a blast on the horn. He could have been killed.

Here's a peeve: those devilish "Skatestopper" monstrosities. Skating is a beautiful thing, and Skatestoppers aim to destroy it. (I myself can't even skate in a straight line, but I've spent way too much time on the Tony Hawk series to turn a blind eye to the wonder and power of skating.)


----------



## Concept

I hate being contactable 24/7. With my current job I am on call every second week and I hate having to carry around the mobile phone every where I go. 

I also hate tailgaters and speedsters. 

Oh and I hate missing out on the really good deals on B/S/T!


----------



## rik

In cars:

 People who tailgate me - haven't you ever heard of a safe braking distance, retard?
 People who pull in so close in front of me that I don't have a safe distance to their car.
 People who pull in very close in front of me, and continue into the next lane. They couldn't have seen whether it was clear or not.
 People who have a very large difference in speed to the rest of the traffic - are your reactions that good that you know no retard doing 20 under the limit is going to pull out in front of you while you're doing 40 over it? Who else are you going to collect in that wreck?
 People who tailgate lorries with their fog lights on in clear weather.
 People trailing massive quantities of blue smoke down a stretch of motorway (freeway to you 'murricans) who are obviously completely oblivious to it and have no idea what it means - YOUR ENGINE IS ABOUT TO TURN INTO A BRICK. STOP THE CAR *NOW.*
 People who don't LOOK when they're driving - THERE'S MORE AROUND THAN JUST WHAT'S IN FRONT OF YOU.
 Sunday drivers when it's not Sunday. On single lane roads. Doing 30. On a 60 mph road. When I'm in a hurry.
 Middle lane cruisers who are cruising slower than the inside lane.
 People who have spent more on making their car look and sound "good" than they spent on the original car - unless you spent a lot on the original car, chances are it's a turd-polishing excercise. HINT: NO MATTER HOW MUCH YOU POLISH A TURD, ALL YOU END UP WITH IS A SHINY TURD.
 Aftermarket exhausts that you can fit your head in - why? It sounds like a crappy little engine in a cave, not like a big engine with the right size exhaust pipe for performance, also note that rather a lot of engines out there *cough*HONDA*cough* require the back pressure from the exhaust system to keep the engine running, and sticking a massive fart can on the back actually makes your car much easier to stall.
Shopping:

 People in a world of their own who step in front of me, or just put their trolley in front of me while staring at something on a shelf.
 People who abandon their shopping cart in the middle of the aisle. YOU'RE NOT THE ONLY PERSON IN THE STORE. I gave up on asking these people to do something about their behaviour a long time ago - I simply ram their carts with mine now. If I ram the same cart three times, then the next time, I just take hold of it and park it somewhere else instead.
In general:

People who have no mechanical sympathy - stop doing that, it's a screw thread, stop trying to push it in a turn the thing.. NOOOO! that grinding sound is BAD! ARGH! Press the clutch pedal and you'll stop getting that metal on metal grinding sound. ARGH.
 People who can't think ahead.
 People who can't admit they're wrong - "Rik, why do you carry a flashlight?" "Because it comes in useful more often than you'd think" ... "I can't find anything in my handbag, it's too dark.. Now I can't see where the keyhole is.. What does that sign with the broken lighting say? Why do you carry that torch anyway, it's not like it's useful."
 Tax in America - STOP LYING TO ME. If I ask how much an item costs then what I actually want to know is how much the item will cost me. I don't want to know that it will cost AT LEAST some amount. If someone tells me an item costs 5 dollars then am I naive in thinking that I'm going to pay 5 dollars for this item? Aparently so. Don't tell me there's a good reason for it, like there's different taxes in different states - you know what the tax is on the item, and you know what the total will be. Price it that way. That way, customers all over the nation will be able to tell ahead of the checkout whether they should buy from you or someone else in another state. It saves an awful lot of shopping abandoned on your checkouts from people who are travelling state to state.
What else annoys me? Bad BB software?

Oh yes. Software. Let's just not get me started on that. It's what I do for a living.

 People who don't listen.
 People who like the sound of their own voice so much that they just keep talking, and slowing everything down.
 Meetings to discuss why projects are going slowly - HINT. IT'S ALL THE MEETINGS.
 Companies who make doing business with them difficult. Fine, you don't get my money.
 People who don't take advice. "If you turn that through another 90 degrees, it'll break." "I know what I'm doing. It won't!" *snap* "Why didn't you tell me this would happen" "I did."
 People who don't ask for advice in an area they know I know well, and then ending up with something broken.
 People who design something that's obviously broken in some major way, but can't see it because they're so damn proud of it. - Thermosoftening plastic for tea stirrers.

 The canteen at work. It's getting more expensive, but the food is getting worse.
 Not having real internet access at work. I know why they do it, but unfortunately, I want to be able to communicate with people on the intarwebnet to ask advice and the like, in a way that isn't using nothing but a website. Alas, I can't do that.
Can I think of anything else? You bet I can. Should I do some work instead of posting some more? Uh.. yeah. probably 

Maybe I'll post more from home...


----------



## Flying Turtle

Just thought of a couple more driving related ones I sometimes encounter.

The driver who stops fifteen feet back from the line or the car in front of them at a red light. Doesn't really bother me, just wonder why.

The driver who stops at an intersection when they don't have to, and waves you to go ahead when you have the stop sign. Courtesy carried to extremes.

Geoff


----------



## Cliffnopus

OK, time for another one.......annoying cell phone usage and I think we all know what that means. I absolutely hate that theaters and the like have to post and/or broadcast "Please turn off your cell phone". Do folks have to trade in a large part of their brain when they purchase their 'phone ?? Have they lost all common sense ?

And who needs to be connected 24x7 anyway ? Really successful people don't even own cell phones, they have others that take their calls - so don't try to impress me with how important you are. If you were really that important, your assistant would be handling your calls.

And here's one that kind of dovetails with my first post. Ever been in the stall in the men's room and some clown sits in the next stall and starts a _LOUD_ conversation over his cell phone ? *WTF*....... you can't even take time to crap without calling someone ???  I would pay $ 1000.00 for a hand-held device that would fry a cell phone within 30 ft of me.


Cliff


----------



## Danbo

Cliffnopus said:


> I would pay $ 1000.00 for a hand-held device that would fry a cell phone within 30 ft of me.
> 
> 
> Cliff




I have NO doubt that such a device exists, and it probably costs a lot less than $1000.


----------



## AlphaTea

Some of my peeves:

People who assume I want to hear how loud their car audio system is. They are usually the same ones that take up 4 parking spaces when 1 will do, just so they won’t get their 86 Honda scratched.



People who don’t return shopping carts. Especially on windy rainy days. Even worse is a place that doesn’t bother to collect the carts from the cart corrals and you discover that you have to go back outside to get one.



Baby on board signs. What the heck are those for? Are their cars special?



Handicap parking spaces. OK, I will agree that they are necessary, but why do you need 100+ handicap spaces outside of the Mega-Mart that is bigger that 4 football fields inside. These people can’t make it to the door, but they can go on a safari once they get inside? And how come most of the people I see parking in those spaces seem to have no visible handicap?



Personal Injury Lawyers. What a crock. 99+% of the lawsuits never get to trial. They are counting on an out of court settlement of which they get 30-50%. Even worse is the Class Action Suit. They sue the XYZ Toilet paper company for $150 million on behalf of 10 million persons who were wronged when the rolls were metric instead of standard sheets. In the settlement the “injured” get a coupon for 10cents off of their next purchase of 96 or more rolls and the lawyers get $60 million.



People who are obvious liars. “I didn’t inhale” or “I did not have sex with that woman” or “I earned all 3 of those purple hearts” come to mind.



Political ads. I am especially turned off when they say how bad the opponent is but never say what they are standing for. “Vote for me ‘cause the other candidate sux”?



I have more but I want others to have a chance at venting…


----------



## carbine15

Walking on wet bathroom floors with just your socks on; it's the worst feeling in the world. That and when your room mate puts the toilet paper roll on backwards (yes there is a right way and a wrong way)


----------



## Arkayne

-People who use a handsfree set and HOLD the microphone to their mouth when talking. Uhhh, it's a HANDSFREE set.

-The bluetooth sets that hang off your ear. Especially the motorola's that blink blue. I doubt anyone is THAT important to walk around all day with it. I think it's about guys trying to impress other guys.


----------



## LifeNRA

Stopping at a stop light with my 1 year old asleep in his car seat and the fool beside me thinks the whole world wants to hear his boom, boom music. 
I have asked several people to turn it down and give the rest of us some relief. They have always done so but nobody should have to ask them to begin with.
If you like your music fine but many of us hate it. Keep it in your own car. Thanks for being an attention whore.  
Loud pipes on motorcycles and cars are for attention whores too. If you crave attention that much and want the whole world to look at you then go to a therapist and get it worked out.


----------



## nikon

People who cruise around in their cars with the windows down playing loud music(?) with filthy lyrics. 

@^%&* pigs who throw their trash in the street. Too much trouble to put that candy wrapper in their pocket till they get home.

People who fire their pistols in the air for fun. It happens quite often in this town.

Parents who don't parent.


----------



## chmsam

I'm gonna vent and even preach a little. Nope, it's gonna be a lot.

Regarding shopping:

- It is true that men are more polite than women. Hey, we should all be courteous. If employees are courteous to you, you might have the common decency to show them some respect, too.
- No, ladies, you do not have the right to hit employees with your shopping cart while they are working. Once is too many times, let alone twice or three times. If they did not work to restock the shelves 24/7, you would not be able to find the products you want. They are not just "getting in the way" and would move if you asked. Heck, they would be happy to hand you the product. Just don't assault them as they work and yes, hitting them with your cart is assault.
- If you ask an employee to check the backroom for your items, trust them when they tell you it is out of stock. You do not have to ask three other employees to check for the same item. It wastes your time, too.
- Employees will gladly bring in extra items for you if you call ahead, but there is no production facility in the backroom of the store. Your special request takes consideration on your part, too. The store did not cause the ruin your party because they did not know that you would not think to order your items a day or two (at least) in advance.
- Perhaps prices might be lower if customers did not change their minds and then leave ice cream and other perishable items around the store so they had to be thrown out. It really is OK to give them to an employee to be put back. That way they do not have to throw things away and lose money. Thye're happy to take things you have decided that you do not really want to buy.
- Mom, if you feed Junior grapes as you shop, not only should you pay for them, but you should pick up the ones that he drops so that no one slips on them (number one insurance claim for some grocery companies and it isn't often their fault). Not only is it rude, it is dangerous and it costs you money in higher prices.
- Please do not pick your nose while you shop. Really. No one wants to handle the things you pick up while you are doing it. No, really, we don't. Btw, I see more women doing this than men or even children. EEEeeewwwww!
- If there are two parents and some cranky, whining, and screaming children shopping, maybe Mom or Dad should stay home with the kids while the other grownup -- oops! Bad assumption on my part, I meant parent -- shops. That way, everyone in the family and in the store has a little less stress to deal with.
- Hold your family reunions at home and not while shopping. If you do stop to chat with people you meet for fifteen minutes, go to the cafe area and not in the middle of the busiest part of the store.
- Express lanes are not the place to write a check that you do not have filled out already. They are not the place to dig through your purse or pocket for the exact change, either. A cashier especially one on an express lane does not want to hear your life story.
- You cannot walk, shop, and talk on the cell phone at the same time. If you run into employees or other shoppers, they should have the right to beat you senseless because you are already. You are not that important and neither is that call.

Regarding driving:

- You cannot talk on the cell phone and drive at the same time. If you get into an accident, the other driver should have the right to beat you senseless because you are already. You are not that important and neither is that call.
- Spend the extra money and buy the car that comes with turn signals. They're worth it. Trust me.
- If a car is half way across the bridge or more already, you do not have time to pull off the exit ramp in front of it. 
- If the light turns green, you do not have the right of way to turn in front of the car going through the intersection.
- If you choose to not wear a seatbelt when you drive or a helmet when you ride, do not expect anyone else to pay for your hospital bills.
- You cannot hold your child when they are riding in a car. In an accident at only about 30 to 35 miles per hour a 20 pound child requires enough strength to hold as much as 600 pounds to keep them from flying out of your grasp. It cannot be done. Put them in a child seat. The grief you save will be your own.
- Do not drive across parking spaces in a parking lot. Do not speed in a parking lot. There are people working and walking through the lot. There are children there, too. People get killed that way.
- Leave the reading for home or at the office and not at 70 on the highway. Likewise, put on the makeup and pantyhose at home. Shave at home. Pull off of the road to take care of the kids. You cannot drive and do all of these things, too.
- Your headlights not only let you see but they also let you be seen. They don't cost much of anything to have them turned on, especially when it is dark out (Gee, Ya think?) or the weather is bad. Give yourself a break.
- Slow down in a work zone. Give the people working there a break or a "brake." The workers have kids, spouses, and other friends and families. You might feel pretty bad if you had to face them after you ran someone down.

Regarding movies, restaurants, public places, and life in general:

- Drop an "F" bomb and other cussing at home if you want, but my family doesn't need to hear it.
- Shut off the cell phone unless you want to eat it with your dinner or your popcorn.
- Unless you want to pay me for the tickets I bought, shut up during the movie.
- You might not care if your clothes smell or that you didn't take a shower for the past few days, but the people around you do.
- The ritzy crowd around here that ride horses can probably afford to chage their clothes, and especially their boots, before going out to eat, shop, or go to a movie. That doesn't mean they will do so. Money and status do not necessarily add up to class.
- Your life will probably not get better by being a butthole all the time. There is no glory in making the life of those around you harder than it needs to be and it will not make you a better person.
- Praying for one hour does not give you the right you be nasty the rest of the time, no matter what religion you follow or how devout you are. Praying all the time still does not give you the right to be evil.
- Life does not suck all the time. As long as you wake up and see light and not dirt, the day is going to be better than it might have been. A smile goes a long way to making everyone have a better day. It is even more fun if you smile just to make some people wonder why you are smiling.


----------



## creampuff

High end German cars and Japanese import wannabees that park horizontally in vertical stalls to take up 2 to 3 spots, so other cars won't scratch them. I always have to resist the urge to run a key along the side of the car.


----------



## Coop

Women nagging about the 'right' position of the toilet seat. Geez woman, you know how that thing works! put it down yourself! 

People not washing their hands after using the bathroom. At work if I see one of my colleagues do so I will tell them to go back and wash their hands, as we have shared workstations. If they don't go back and wash their hands, something nasty will happen. If someone doesn't have the decency to wash their hands after taking a leak and then go on to use equipment which I have to use too, I have no problem at all to openly spit on their lunch...

People who keep bugging me about the loud music in my car. I have a good reason to play music very loud, it's because otherwise I can't hear it over my exhaust noise (I drive a classic with zero noise insulation, so it all seems a lot louder than it really is).


----------



## TorchMan

Parents who do not supervise their children in public places. I'm not talking about an occasional lapse, but those that don't care/are oblivious. Such as letting their toddler run around under my table/booth in a restaurant, bumping into and crawling up on us while dining. Children two ailses over from their parents in stores that have run into me while I was looking at the shelves, the parents talking as if at home, not even noticing.  

When I sold shoes, some kids would hurl the measuring device (can't remember the name of the device, but they are heavy). The store wall had broken sheet rock! I had one sail past my face, and it hit a coworker on the foot. The adult by the child didnt' even flinch. 

Working in washaterias, I've had kids put suckers they were eating down my back (don't blame the kid, far too young), one tried to pee on me, another used my neck to get to the top of the game that he couldn't reach and I was working on. Many, many have grabbed money out of my collection bin, or even reached into the game (over me) and grabbed it. Once while working on a game, the washateria owner asked the mom to remove her kids from the seat of the game while I moved it (nope, they were not paying and playing). She offered free game credit when I was done. For her trouble, the mother cursed her out. 

I've no children, and I know it isn't easy and they can't be 100%. I must also say that there were many parents who cared, and their kids were usually much better in general.


----------



## greenLED

Threads about pet peeves.
:nana:


----------



## jtr1962

Cliffnopus said:


> And who needs to be connected 24x7 anyway ? Really successful people don't even own cell phones, they have others that take their calls - so don't try to impress me with how important you are. If you were really that important, your assistant would be handling your calls.


That's exactly the reason why I don't understand the current popularity of cell phones. I consider it _great_ that when I leave the house _nobody_ can bother me with phone calls or other distractions. I'm not even that crazy about using the phone when I am home since to me a phone call is like a kid saying "I want attention now". Emails and PMs that I respond to _at my own convenience_ are much more my speed. Anyway, I can't imagine someone actually _wanting_ to be bothered with phone calls when they're not home. Usually you go out to do something. I tend to think taking phone calls would interfere with doing whatever it is you went out to do. In general though I feel cell phones mostly serve the function of adult pacifiers. For example, you're waiting for the bus so you're bored and unproductive. Why not call a friend to talk about nothing so you can make them equally unproductive while you're waiting for the bus? Or why not call your spouse when you're at the store to find out what they need when making a simple shopping list beforehand would serve the same purpose? That brings me to the second main use of cell phones-to compensate for a disorganized, impulsive lifestyle. Or rather to partially compensate since there's really no surefire solution to being disorganized. A third use is undoubtably an ego trip for the insecure-"Hey look, I'm so important that people call me all the time!"  Really, the only valid use I usually see for a cell phone unless you have a job where you need to be reachable 24/7 is if you drive, break down, and need to call for help.

BTW, while I find adults on cell phones annoying enough, I _really_ hate it when children have them. Children have absolutely zero reason to be reachable 24/7. In fact, when you're in the developmental stages the fewer unnecessary distractions the better. The excuses often made for giving kids cell phones don't wash, either. So what if there's a problem at school-the school will call you just like they've been doing ever since I could remember. Terrorism attacks? Putting aside the unlikeliness of this happening to your kid, chances are the network would be down or overloaded in the event of a major attack anyway. And even if you did manage to contact a child in the midst of a major attack, could you really do anything about it? Perverts? Chances are the pervert will throw the kid's cell phone away before they have a chance to make any calls to their parents. Sorry but I see little enough reason for most adults to carry cell phones. I see no reason at all why children should have them.

Cell phones, the plague of modern life.  

Boy, now I feel better!


----------



## pathalogical

Another thing about cell phones...people are at home all day long...the phone doesn't ring. They sit at the office all day long...they never use the company phone, nor does it ring. Yet, when they leave the house or walk out of the office, all of a sudden they gotta make 50 calls before they get to their car 20 ft away. Then you have to hear them go on and on about how they keep running out of minutes every month. Heck, sitting at the office, you might even get away with a long distance call or two.


----------



## TigerhawkT3

People who don't write clearly enough. If someone else has to read my writing, I'm going to make sure my scribbles are legible.

This is especially odd in situations like the one I encountered today: My junior college was supposed to have free flu shots for students last week, but they were delayed until this week. Students came in and wrote down their names and phone numbers to be contacted when the shots were available. I could puzzle out a name like Emily or Dave if it were messily written, but if you have some exotic foreign name that a thick-tongued Caucasian couldn't pronouce if his life depended on it, what makes you think I can figure it out with half the letters MIA?

An enormous key set for old, stiff locks constantly frustrates me. The labels might be wrong, or the keys might be degraded, or the key I need might only be on a backup set.

It's disappointing when a simple little DIY project turns into a massive undertaking.

Bad grammar and/or spelling grates heavily on my nerves.

EDIT: I almost forgot to say that I absolutely loathe A/V desync.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Most of my pet peeves are about oblivious and selfish behavior on the part of others while shopping or using cell phones (I see a trend here)...

People who stand in line at a fast food place, yakking with their friends oir on their phone, who have no clue what they want to order until they get to the front of a long line, then they look at the menu and say "now what do I want..."

BTW, the reason the line is so long is because so many other doofuses are doing the same thing...

People who walk around with a cell phone glued to their ear while they babble on endlessly about nothing...

Poeple in line at a coffeeshop who, when they get to the front of the line, want to have a conversation about different kinds of coffee, where it's grown, what the harvesters are paid, their living conditions... when all I want is to get a cup of plain ol' coffee and get OUTTA there!

Smokers in front of me in a checkout line who HAVE to have their exact brand of cigarettes, in their exact length, exact flavor, and exact style of pack. The line stops as they turn the whole store upside down trying to find that damn pack of cigarettes! Why does it matter when you're only going to take them outside and set them on fire?!! 

There, I feel better now.


----------



## Big_Ed

Boy, lots of common things in this thread.

These are a few of mine.
-people who drive with their left foot on the brake. Not only can no one tell when they are really going to stop because the brake lights are always on, but these people are the morons who complain that their brakes are always needing replacement.

-women putting on make up while they are driving on the tollway.

-people who tailgate me and won't just go around. If you want to exceed the speed limit, that's your business, but don't expect me to speed up as well. There's the left lane, use it!

-People talking on the phone while shopping, especially with hands free devices. It looks like they are talking to themselves.

-people who don't call or show up when they said they would (without a good excuse).

-commercials for the cable company I'm already a customer of. I already have your product, no need to continually cram it down my throat.

-Inconsiderate smokers. If you want to smoke, please do it in a place where I don't have to breathe in your smoke. Would you like it if I continually farted for 6 minutes while I'm near you? That's what it's like to put up with smokers who won't take it elsewhere.

-people who don't think before they act. Just a general thing.

-excessive radio commercials. Especially ones for casinos, and politicians. Enough already!

-loud boom boom music in cars. I do find it funny how it makes their own car sound bad by exposing rattles and squeaks that they can't hear themselves because the stereo is too loud.

-people who talk during a movie in a theater

-that one (or 20) stoplights I just can't ever seem to make it through without having to stop for a red light.

-rush hour traffic!!

-bicyclists who don't think they have to obey traffic laws. Yes, you have to stop at stop signs and red lights too.

-pedestrians who don't hurry across the street. I was taught to get out of the path of traffic as quickly as possible. Even though pedestrians have the right of way, having that right won't matter if you get seriously injured or killed will it?

Boy, do a lot of things bother me. I better cool down!!


----------



## Rayne

* Not washing hands after using the bathroom.

* Slow drivers in the left lane.

* Slow drivers who speed up when you try to pass them, then slow down again once you get back behind them.

* When people leave shopping carts next to your car. I once saw a woman unload her cart, then push the cart between 2 cars to the side of her, not next to her own. Neither was my car but I was still pissed.

* People who pick their nose, then roll and flick whatever they've collected. It's not hard to get a napkin or kleenex or to go wash their hands.

* Why do smokers get a break every hour or more including their lunch while non-smokers only get a lunch break?

* One or more lanes of a road closed/coned off for construction, but not a single person along the whole length of the closure working or even present.

* Road contruction during rush hour.

* When people are checking out at a hotel and call for a bellman, then when s/he gets there, the people hand stuff to the bellman and have them help pack the bags. It's not your job, they should pack their own damn bags.

* Hotel guests call for help with bags checking out then when you get there, ask you to come back in 15 minutes cause they aren't done packing yet.

* When people check in to the hotel and aren't at the room when you bring up their bags.

* Parents who let their little kids do anything and go wild while sitting on their behinds or standing there like nothing is happening.

* When people are rude to you and expect you to be nice back to them, especially while you're on the clock.


----------



## Thujone

Rayne said:


> * Slow drivers in the left lane.
> 
> * Slow drivers who speed up when you try to pass them, then slow down again once you get back behind them.
> 
> 
> * Why do smokers get a break every hour or more including their lunch while non-smokers only get a lunch break?
> 
> * One or more lanes of a road closed/coned off for construction, but not a single person along the whole length of the closure working or even present.



These are great... I am dealing with the road closed but not working on it right now on the road leaving my neighborhood.... Good thing I ride my Ninja most of the time & can just cut thru the cones!


----------



## Cliffnopus

Here's another......boy this is fun and much less expensive than a shrink. 
Anyway, this is a very minor annoyance but an annoyance anyway. It just happened to me (again) so it's fresh in my mind.

You're sitting in a restaurant and the waiter/waitress (I refuse to use PC "server") walks up to you and asks; _*"Are you still working on that?"*_

Am I working on that???? No, I'm eating it.....I'm not working......do you see a hard hat or tools? Is there a "Caution" sign at my table ?

My wife usually rolls her eyes when we're asked that because she knows, of course, I'm going to answer. I'm not impolite but I always look confused and say "working?? I'm still eating if that's what you mean."

Where did that come from anyway ? Like I said, it's very minor but  

Cliff


----------



## Arkayne

Oh oh oh the talking on the cell phone while at the register bit. ARRRRGH. How inconsiderate is that?! I was in a line once and the register guy DENIED the lady service and wouldn't take her order until she was done. It was an older guy and he simply said, "I'll be with you when you are finished talking on your phone." The lady was disgusted and told him how "rude" he was. *shrug*

I wanted to hug the register guy for standing up to that crap.


----------



## BladeZealot

GEEZ!!!!! You guys need help!!!! 

While I agree with many of these listed, most don't bother me that much. I have gotten much better over time about letting things get to me.

I have one I can think of...Smacking!

That there are actually people that cannot seem to chew with their mouth shut is beyond comprehension.


----------



## zespectre

My pet peeves mostly concern "failure to anticipate".

I ride the DC metro system every working day. I see a good number of the same people EVERY WORKING DAY. The vast majority of these people wait until they board the bus and THEN start fumbling around for their change or smartcard EVERY DAMNED DAY! Same thing at the metrorail toll gates creating a huge backup. C'mon folks you do this every day, you can remember to get your damned fare out BEFORE you hit the bus/train/gates, etc.

Same deal with people running a merge lane right to the very end and causing a backup when they could have merged in gracefully a 1/2 mile back.

Same deal with some of the turn lanes around my area. I see the same cars every day and they do the same dumb things like drive up in the "turn-only" lane and then freak and yank their car abruptly over into the "straight-through" lane right in front of you! Bloody HELL, you drive this route every day, I've seen you! Get a clue about what damned lane you are supposed to be in!

GRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## jtr1962

Three more:

I _hate_ it when you are asked if you want something "extra" without being told it will cost extra. For example, a few months ago I bought a couple of Whopper Jrs. at the local Burger King from the dollar menu. The cashier asked if I would like cheese on them. I don't care for cheese, but I said OK on the two which were for my mom since she does. Anyway, the cheese was I think $0.25 extra. I kind of got annoyed because the way she asked made it sound like there wasn't any extra charge. She really should have mentioned the extra $0.25.

Another thing which annoys me is when stores don't adhere to the closing times on their door. If a store says it closes at 8PM, for example, then that means that they let the last customers enter the store at 8 PM, not that the staff is ready to run out the door at 8PM. This happened to me once. I got to a store which ostensibly closed at 8PM around 7:50. They wouldn't let me in even though I showed them my watch. Well, I snuck in the back door since nobody was there. I happened to see the same woman who denied me entry while waiting in line to pay for my purchases. She recognized me and was she pissed. :laughing: I told her that there were still people shopping who weren't even on line yet so it wasn't like anyone was going home later on account of me. Seriously, though, if you really want the staff out the door at 8 then post 7:45 as your closing time. I don't mind if I'm rushed a little to pay if I arrive 10 minutes before closing time but if it says 8:00 closing on your door you had better damned well let me in if I show up at 7:59.

On the Metro thing just mentioned, yes, when I used to ride the trains and buses each day it was amazing how the same people had to be told every single day to step to the back of the bus whenever it became crowded. Thankfully everyone here uses Metrocards now so there's no more fumbling for change. In fact, I think that's the main reason NYC used tokens before Metrocards.


----------



## Arkayne

Driving behind someone and you see the cigarette butt tossed out the window.


----------



## JimH

jtr1962 said:


> Sometimes cyclists ride on sidewalks when traffic gets so heavy that riding in the street would be unsafe, or maybe they just feel like riding slower than normal. That's why no sidewalk cycling laws are about as stupid as they come. They put cyclists in needless danger by forcing them into the street regardless of traffic conditions. And as an experienced cyclist I would rather that the inexperienced cyclists stay on the sidewalk out of my way. Nothing worse than to be stuck behind some novice going 8 or 10 mph for blocks with no room to pass.
> 
> There is no good reason cyclists and pedestrians can't share the same sidewalk (they do in most other countries) but there's no reason either for cyclists to use pedestrians like a slalom course when they do or otherwise ride like idiots. In general, if you _must_ ride on the sidewalk it's a good idea to keep your speed under 20 mph even when the sidewalk is totally empty, to go _much_ slower when pedestrians are around, and to cover your brake at all times just in case you need to stop quickly. Staying alert at all times goes without saying. _Never_ expect pedestrians to get out of your way but rather go around them instead. And if pedestrian traffic is so thick that you can't ride faster than walking speed then just get off the damned bike and walk it. Nothing more unstable than a cyclist wobbling along at a few mph.
> 
> I've ridden over 55,000 miles since college. Probably less than 5% of that has been on sidewalks but that could still mean I went one or two thousand miles on them. Never hit a pedestrian or even came close to hitting one. Since I know I'm intruding on what is basically their space when I'm on the sidewalk I'm very careful. If I see someone walking erratically I just slow down enough so as to not hit them if they happen to walk in front of me. The majority of pedestrians never even know I'm there until I pass them.



I was about to post a very emotional reply until I read your very level headed response. I'm one of those inexperienced, casual, riders you speak of. The only time I'm not on the sidewalk is if there is no sidewalk or there is not a moving vehicle in sight (maybe even then too). I still carry the scars from many years ago when I was run off the road and almost killed by a lady with her head up her a.. . (never got hurt near as bad in all my years of riding motorcycles)

Also, I take your approach when on the sidewalk. I feel that it belongs to the pedestrians, and I give them all due respect and clearance. I appreciate them letting me share their space for the sake of my own safety.


----------



## JimH

Diesel_Bomber said:


> My biggest, numero uno, most enraging, big kahuna of all pet peeves is TAILGATING. And the worst thing is that people don't even seem to realize they're doing it. Automotive brakes are wonderful things, many improvements in recent years. But (in most cases) the idiot behind the wheel still has to have time to step on the pedal! Just today I got tailgated badly by some lady in an Accord. Five feet of room when we're doing 55 mph.


My biggest, numero uno, most enraging, big kahuna of all pet peeves is the person I'm TAILGATING. Yes, you read that correctly. I'm the guy doing 65 mph in a 1 ton truck, 2 feet off your rear bumper, flashing my brights.

There is nothing that tics me off more than speed limit vigilantes or drivers that pull into the fast lane and just park there. The flow of traffic in non rush hour where I live is in the 75mph to 80mph range in the fast lane. 

When someone is going just the speed limit in the fast lane, it is not only stupid, but it is downright dangerous. Just the other day this situation occurred. The guy had over half a mile of no traffic in front of him and 31 cars (I counted them) backed up bumper to bumper behind him - a lot of road rage building up out there. People were performing all sorts of crazy maneuvers and jockying for position to try to get around him, but he would always speed up just enough to keep people from passing on the right and then slow back down. I think this is the number one reason you are not allowed to carry a loaded gun in your vehicle.

You want to go the speed limit in other than the fast lane, go right ahead. I got no problem with that. But if you are doing it in the fast lane in front of me, don't whine when your bumper get scratched or you come real close to getting run off the road when I finally do get around you.

End rant. Thanks, I feel better. :buddies:


----------



## Empath

JimH said:


> I'm the guy doing 65 mph in a 1 ton truck, 2 feet off your rear bumper, flashing my brights.



Jim, regardless of why you feel justified, I'm hoping they pull your license or throw you in jail; whichever it takes to stop you before you kill someone.

I'm aware that you're not going to take such a comment well, but your actions are far more serious than engaging in casual conversation over.

I'll leave it to another moderator to moderate this thread, since the two of us have now probably screwed it up beyond repair. But, we both got to speak our mind, didn't we?


----------



## jtr1962

JimH said:


> I was about to post a very emotional reply until I read your very level headed response. I'm one of those inexperienced, casual, riders you speak of. The only time I'm not on the sidewalk is if there is no sidewalk or there is not a moving vehicle in sight (maybe even then too). I still carry the scars from many years ago when I was run off the road and almost killed by a lady with her head up her a.. . (never got hurt near as bad in all my years of riding motorcycles).


The way drivers are these days I sometimes wonder if riding on the sidewalk all the time as you do isn't a better approach. The only drawback is you obviously can't go as fast as you can in the street.

I hope I didn't come out as condescending of inexperienced riders as that certainly wasn't my intentions. I recognize even someone like Lance Armstrong was a novice at one time, and most people don't care to ride enough to reach the level of "highly experienced". I suppose lack of alertness annoys me more than lack of experience. I don't care if someone can't manuever a bike quickly or ride 25 mph as I do but it annoys the heck out of me when I see cyclists of any experience level riding around in their own little world, oblivious to traffic, pedestrians, traffic signals, or their own limitations (i.e. move to the right if you can to let faster cyclists pass). It's cyclists like that who cause the police to go on ticket blitzes which always seem to end up punishing more decent cyclists than lousy ones.


----------



## JimH

richpalm said:


> #1: When I'm in a shopping line and (usually) the little old lady ahead is counting out change, coin by coin, while my ice cream turns into liquid.     Give me a .45.
> 
> Rich


I'll go you one better. People who are too lazy to count out their own change so they have the clerk do it for them. The other day I was in the "10 items or less" line at the grocery store. The lady 2 people in front of me in line had 4 or 5 items (no problem). But then she reaches in her purse several times and plops down about $3.50 worth of pennies and pushes the pile over to the clerk. The clerk, obvioulsy exasperated but too polite to make a fuss, dutifully counts the pennies. The amount is about 30 cents short, at which point the lady reaches in her purse again and pulls out a wad of bills big enough to choke a horse and hands the clerk a $20 bill.

Where's that phaser when I need it


----------



## Brighteyez

It almost sounds like you're jumping to a conclusion based upon his first sentences that may be more figurative than actually practiced.

If you read the rest of Jim's post he clarifies his peeve a bit more. People who are playing cat and mouse games on the freeway have no business out in a motor vehicle, and yes, we do have them down here. And yes, the average speed on Lane 1 on many of the local freeways is indeed 75-80 MPH, and frequently it is not just in Lane 1.





Empath said:


> Jim, regardless of why you feel justified, I'm hoping they pull your license or throw you in jail; whichever it takes to stop you before you kill someone.


----------



## JimH

jtr1962 said:


> The way drivers are these days I sometimes wonder if riding on the sidewalk all the time as you do isn't a better approach. The only drawback is you obviously can't go as fast as you can in the street.
> 
> I hope I didn't come out as condescending of inexperienced riders as that certainly wasn't my intentions.


No drawback for me, only for you. I can't go any faster whether I'm in the street or on the sidewalk. I think it probably has something to do with fitness



.

Don't worry about seeming to come across as condescending - it didn't sound that way to me. We all have different skill levels in different things. You'd leave me in the dust on a bicycle, but I defy you to follow me up the side of a mountain strewn with 2' diameter boulders in a 4x4 street legal vehicle.


----------



## TigerhawkT3

This has been a fun thread; let's keep it going! 

I came close to slapping myself in the face this morning because of people who are completely clueless as to computers, the internet, basic instructions, etc. To make a student body card, I need the student's district-assigned Student ID number. The easiest way to check that (for me, at the moment) is to have the student go into the online registration system and click the Look Up Student ID link. There's a very basic trail of links to follow.

The two ladies who came in today needed to look up their SIDs. After waiting five minutes (it should have taken thirty seconds), I asked if they needed help. Of course they did. Narrating the necessary links wasn't enough; I had to physically point to them. One particular page with a half dozen lines and a link in each caused the student to hover the cursor around for ten seconds, looking for the "Login" link in a space of about five square inches. I had to point to that link as well.

How do people survive like this?


----------



## Brighteyez

You mean that 85 is the name of the highway and not the speed limit? 

Actually I heard that one in Charlotte NC in reference to Interstate 85 from the airport into the Queen City, it wasn't in reference to our SR-85, though I've chosen to adapt it for that purpose for years.



JimH said:


> The flow of traffic in non rush hour where I live is in the 75mph to 80mph range in the fast lane.


----------



## JimH

Tigerhawk,

It's interesting how people' experience colors their perception. You and I work with computers every day so there is a lot of stuff that just seems like apriori knowlege (i.e. we were just born knowing that stuff weren't we). 

For someone who does knitting for a hobby, I'm sure I'd come across as the dumbest person in the world when (not if) I couldn't knit a scarf after a few simple instructions.

We had an interesting exercise when I was in school. We had to describe the shape, function, and how it works of a safety pin to a person who had never heard of one much less seen one. This had to be done totally with words - no pictures. It certainly gave me a new appreciation of the stuff I think is obvious or the stuff I take for granted.


----------



## JimH

Brighteyez said:


> You mean that 85 is the name of the highway and not the speed limit?






. . .


----------



## Brighteyez

I've got a lot of pet peeves and some are just plain PITAs, but seeing as this is a flashlight forum, here's one that I experienced last night on the way home. A bicyclist wearing a Luxeon powered headlamp and shining it into the windshields of passing cars (not intentionally, he was just standing there) while stopped at a light. Hope it wasn't a CPF'er ...


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Arkayne said:


> Oh oh oh the talking on the cell phone while at the register bit. ARRRRGH. How inconsiderate is that?! I was in a line once and the register guy DENIED the lady service and wouldn't take her order until she was done. It was an older guy and he simply said, "I'll be with you when you are finished talking on your phone." The lady was disgusted and told him how "rude" he was. *shrug*
> 
> I wanted to hug the register guy for standing up to that crap.



Can I get in line to hug him also? It's so nice to see someone stand up in favor of common courtesy!


----------



## Big_Ed

I just thought of another one: Having to beat my way into or out of WalMart around various groups of people selling cookies, or soliciting donations, or whatever. Don't get me wrong, I'm all for these groups trying to raise money. My problem lies with the store. It's clearly marked on the door (or maybe above it, I can't remember) something like,"No solicitation on WalMart property". Well I'm sorry folks, but selling cookies, or trying to get donations right outside the doors of the store is solicitation in my book. I say either take down the sign stating no solicitation, or enforce your policy.


----------



## JimH

Empath said:


> Jim, regardless of why you feel justified, I'm hoping they pull your license or throw you in jail; whichever it takes to stop you before you kill someone.
> 
> I'm aware that you're not going to take such a comment well, but your actions are far more serious than engaging in casual conversation over.
> 
> I'll leave it to another moderator to moderate this thread, since the two of us have now probably screwed it up beyond repair. But, we both got to speak our mind, didn't we?


Empath, thanks for the threat. At first I thought you were just kidding so I just blew your comment off, but the more I thought about it the more I realized you were serious. Where do you get off saying I should be thrown in jail for expressing an opinion about what should happen to people who are breaking the law and creating a public hazard.

Once I realized you were serious, I did not respond for fear of getting this thread, which so many others are enjoying, shut down or even getting banned, But I've never been one to cower to capricious threats.

I realize the rules for being civil only apply to members and not to moderators, but maybe you could give it a try.

Personal attack intended, in response to your initial volley (how come only moderators can get away with this crap). Please be advised that this is a highly abridged version of my original, emotional response.


----------



## jtr1962

Maybe in the interests of preserving this thread it might be a good idea to start a new, more serious thread on the subject of tailgating/left-lane hogging. This thread is too much fun for too many people to close down on account of a few posts.


----------



## spock

1. men who do not flush the wall urinal in the rest room. that chrome lever doesn't cause cancer--try it.
2. someone smoking in a non-smoking area ruining my meal. 
3. some co-workers who come to work every day and are pissed off at life. i am happy with my wife, glad to have a job, and happy to wake up today.
4. little old ladies at wal-mart who ignore the long return line and go up to the counter and act helpless to get waited on fast. 
5. complex software programs(big rant)really upset me. example-typing program(m/s word). i don't want to create a work of art or insert my family tree. it should be set for a standard format so i can click on the icon and immediately type.


----------



## Thujone

JimH said:


> My biggest, numero uno, most enraging, big kahuna of all pet peeves is the person I'm TAILGATING. Yes, you read that correctly. I'm the guy doing 65 mph in a 1 ton truck, 2 feet off your rear bumper, flashing my brights.
> 
> There is nothing that tics me off more than speed limit vigilantes or drivers that pull into the fast lane and just park there. The flow of traffic in non rush hour where I live is in the 75mph to 80mph range in the fast lane.
> 
> When someone is going just the speed limit in the fast lane, it is not only stupid, but it is downright dangerous. Just the other day this situation occurred. The guy had over half a mile of no traffic in front of him and 31 cars (I counted them) backed up bumper to bumper behind him - a lot of road rage building up out there. People were performing all sorts of crazy maneuvers and jockying for position to try to get around him, but he would always speed up just enough to keep people from passing on the right and then slow back down. I think this is the number one reason you are not allowed to carry a loaded gun in your vehicle.
> 
> You want to go the speed limit in other than the fast lane, go right ahead. I got no problem with that. But if you are doing it in the fast lane in front of me, don't whine when your bumper get scratched or you come real close to getting run off the road when I finally do get around you.
> 
> End rant. Thanks, I feel better. :buddies:



:rock::goodjob: Glad someone said it. Jackwads.


----------



## snoofer

I'm amazed no one has mentioned this........ "the person who blows their nose in a restaurant while still sitting at the table, booth, or anywhere within hearing distance.

It can ruin my meal in an instant - no matter how great the food is, just the sound of SNOT shooting out and sounding like anything from a "TRUMPET" to a semi-clogged DRAIN, really ticks me off!

I cannot understand why people do this while others are eating within a few feet of of them.

I mean, I can handle a wipe or a small sniffle......but........ BLOW YOUR HORN IN THE RESTROOM!

How would they feel if I were to shove a napkin down the back end of my pants, take a deep breath and fart.....squirt.....squeek......and eventually pass a THUNDEROUS chunk of TURD, all while they eat their meal, then place the napkin in my pocket ......like nothing happened?


----------



## carbine15

snoofer said:


> I'm amazed no one has mentioned this........ "the person who blows their nose in a restaurant while still sitting at the table, booth, or anywhere within hearing distance.
> 
> It can ruin my meal in an instant - no matter how great the food is, just the sound of SNOT shooting out and sounding like anything from a "TRUMPET" to a semi-clogged DRAIN, really ticks me off!
> 
> I cannot understand why people do this while others are eating within a few feet of of them.
> 
> I mean, I can handle a wipe or a small sniffle......but........ BLOW YOUR HORN IN THE RESTROOM!
> 
> How would they feel if I were to shove a napkin down the back end of my pants, take a deep breath and fart.....squirt.....squeek......and eventually pass a THUNDEROUS chunk of TURD, all while they eat their meal, then place the napkin in my pocket ......like nothing happened?



um, Gross.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

Original comments deleted, hoping to keep this thread open.


----------



## Galiphrey

Oh goody, a Pet Peeves thread! (any sarcastic tone inferred was not intended) There are some good ones listed here!

My pet peeve is people who have pet peeves. (it's a joke)



Flying Turtle said:


> What are some of the little things in life that bother or irritate you?
> 
> Mine is ladies and their shopping carts. I've noticed when I'm blasting through stores like Target or WalMart, heading for the flashlight aisle, that I'm always having to dodge ladies pushing empty, except for their purse, shopping carts. Is it a security thing, or being prepared, or just because the purse is too heavy? I joked about it to my wife, who saw no humor at all.
> 
> Geoff



I was pushing a cart through an isle one day at a fairly moderate clip, on the right, allowing oncommers passage on my left, when a little man came up beside me in my direction, as though I'm too slow. It's hard to explain why that was so weird -- maybe because we were practically shoulder-to-shoulder now, racing down an isle with imminent oncommers. His legs were really a-going down there, trying to pass my established <increasing?> "moderate clip" in time! I really thought he was going to cause a collision! I tried to look him in the EYE in a way that says "are you serious??" which I'm probably no good at doing. He appeared to be just some guy in one of those arrogant urgencies that always makes me think, "If saving these 15 seconds is so important to you that you'd risk a collision, why not just get up out of bed 15 seconds earlier in the morning and then leisure your way through the day??"

Anyway, I just thought it was weird--almost road rage on foot! But for all I know, it's a common occurrence.

OK, some Pet Peeves!!!

I have whole big pet peeve categories that encompass many behaviors. It's great! Now, I understand that many times our outward objections are really only misdirected inward objections and all that bologna, and that's fine.  Here's one category:

Expressing greater precision than is really known or many times even necessary to express. Looking over this missive, it's clear to me that I'm my own worst offender (there's the internal objection)! <heh> The category put another way: asserting more than you know or even can know, even in a question, and especially in a directive. Put anotherother way: being needlessly specific, needlessly then leading to errors. If you stick this in your mind, you'll start to see it evidenced all around you (so don't do it!)  An example might be specifying a time like "3:00pm EST" during a period when daylight saving time is in effect and wondering why everyone (ok, just me!) showed up an hour later than expected.


----------



## JimH

Galiphrey said:


> ... He appeared to be just some guy in one of those arrogant urgencies that always makes me think, "If saving these 15 seconds is so important to you that you'd risk a collision, why not just get up out of bed 15 seconds earlier in the morning and then leisure your way through the day??"


Probably on his way to the rest room. Been there, done that. 15 seconds can make a big difference



Wait till you get old too.


----------



## Danbo

Those annoying little drop down menus when I'm trying to make a hotel reservation online. I mean, how is it saving me any time, when, after typing the first letter of the state, I have to scroll down and select a state from their menu, instead of simply typing the second letter of the state's abbreviation?


----------



## JimH

Danbo said:


> Those annoying little drop down menus when I'm trying to make a hotel reservation online. I mean, how is it saving me any time, when, after typing the first letter of the state, I have to scroll down and select a state from their menu, instead of simply typing the second letter of the state's abbreviation?


Solution: Move to a state whose name is the first one of a given letter (e.g. CA - California)


----------



## Galiphrey

JimH said:


> Probably on his way to the rest room. Been there, done that. 15 seconds can make a big difference
> 
> 
> 
> Wait till you get old too.



Maybe so. :laughing: I did not consider that! :laughing:


----------



## Cliffnopus

Danbo said:


> Those annoying little drop down menus when I'm trying to make a hotel reservation online. I mean, how is it saving me any time, when, after typing the first letter of the state, I have to scroll down and select a state from their menu, instead of simply typing the second letter of the state's abbreviation?


 
:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: That's good, I had forgotten that one. Happens to me all the time and you're right there's no time savings when you've already got one letter typed in and all you need is the second one. I always figured it was for folks who didn't remember the second letter of the state they lived in.  

Cliff


----------



## Brighteyez

Those folks can just press the first letter again and it will advance to the next state in the sequence  



Cliffnopus said:


> I always figured it was for folks who didn't remember the second letter of the state they lived in.


----------



## Brighteyez

Hey!
I resemble that remark! 
... and if I see that damn going/growing commercial again ...



JimH said:


> Probably on his way to the rest room. Been there, done that. 15 seconds can make a big difference
> 
> 
> 
> Wait till you get old too.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

What pisses me off are shoppers in the express lane that slooooooowwwwwly write a check, or who use their debit card or ATM card and cannot remember their PIN, so the clerk has to say "please re-enter your PIN" or some such horse puckey - _MULTIPLE TIMES!!!_ Makes me want to force-feed him or her ten boxes of Ex-Lax and then sew his or her lips to his or her rectum.  :green:


----------



## LumenHound

Another pet peeve of mine are those Einsteins (we've all seen this one) who seem to think that pressing the elavator call button an additional 12 times *after* the button lights up will make the elavator arrive faster. What's with these people anyway??!! How much of a rush could they possibly be in?
Don't you just feel like telling them they should probably switch to decaf?


----------



## Brighteyez

Having had that happen to me once, I'll stick up for them at least to some degree. You don't realize that you've forgotten the PIN until you're up at the register. Or in my case it wasn't a matter of not remembering but rather one of those moments when your mind just goes blank and you really haven't a clue as to what the numbers might even be, not that you have the numbers transposed. Fortunately, I had the forethought to just use a credit card, and the PIN came back to me the following day after I stopped trying to "remember" it.

But do remember that the Express lane is for a limited number of items, unless you speak limited English, or are noveau riche (that's trailer trash that finally found a job.)



The_LED_Museum said:


> What pisses me off are shoppers in the express lane that slooooooowwwwwly write a check, or who use their debit card or ATM card and cannot remember their PIN, so the clerk has to say "please re-enter your PIN" or some such horse puckey - _MULTIPLE TIMES!!!_ Makes me want to force-feed him or her ten boxes of Ex-Lax and then sew his or her lips to his or her rectum.  :green:


----------



## Brighteyez

So put it in the form of a peeve to keep it within the thread topic.

Like maybe "people who abuse power that they are entrusted with."?



JimH said:


> I did not respond for fear of getting this thread, which so many others are enjoying, shut down or even getting banned,


----------



## prof

Here's one of mine: the student who argues forever about 1 point when there are 1000 points possible in the class and the 1 point will not influence their grade either way.

I also get frustrated when people turn on EVERY light in a room, when one is enough. It's bad enough when my 4-year-old daughter turns on all the lights in the bathroom (there are FOUR--one with 12 bulbs--I do not know why), but then my wife does the same thing. They have to walk across the room to turn one of them on...I just don't get it.

On a similar thread, why should I have to put the seat down when I'm done when they could also lift it? 

I also get mad at people who tailgate on single lane roads and act upset because I won't go well over the speed limit just to make them happy. The speed limit near my house is 45--I see people doing 60 on it. Then the driver TURNS before we get to my turn. I could see it if it were an emergency, but they do it daily. 

Stupid people in general...not people with handicaps or people without education, but people who do stupid things like speeding around school zones.


----------



## TigerhawkT3

Screws with easily stripped heads get on my nerves. Screws are MEANT to be screwed in - they should be made of durable material. The worst are screws with tiny heads that only allow the very tip of the bit to do any work, requiring more push to keep the bit in place and then getting all chewed up when the bit slips.


----------



## carbine15

prof said:


> Here's one of mine: the student who argues forever about 1 point when there are 1000 points possible in the class and the 1 point will not influence their grade either way.
> 
> I also get frustrated when people turn on EVERY light in a room, when one is enough. It's bad enough when my 4-year-old daughter turns on all the lights in the bathroom (there are FOUR--one with 12 bulbs--I do not know why), but then my wife does the same thing. They have to walk across the room to turn one of them on...I just don't get it.
> 
> On a similar thread, why should I have to put the seat down when I'm done when they could also lift it?
> 
> I also get mad at people who tailgate on single lane roads and act upset because I won't go well over the speed limit just to make them happy. The speed limit near my house is 45--I see people doing 60 on it. Then the driver TURNS before we get to my turn. I could see it if it were an emergency, but they do it daily.
> 
> Stupid people in general...not people with handicaps or people without education, but people who do stupid things like speeding around school zones.


I've been the one to argue for that one point.. but not for the grade.. for the principal of the thing. Also there is a place in the US that drivers are nice enough to move out of the way of faster cars on one lane roads... too bad it's Texas.

I just thought of one; I have a no soliciting sign posted by my front door. This seems to keep everyone away but god peddlers. Seriously I'm not buying your deity so stop trying to sell me on your religion. I'm happy with my *[url="http://www.venganza.org/"]Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster**.*[/url]


----------



## JimH

prof said:


> Stupid people in general...not people with handicaps or people without education, but people who do stupid things like speeding around school zones.


I thought stupidity was a handicap, otherwise why would apparently perfectly healthy people park in the handicap parking space :laughing:


----------



## JimH

LumenHound said:


> Another pet peeve of mine are those Einsteins (we've all seen this one) who seem to think that pressing the elavator call button an additional 12 times *after* the button lights up will make the elavator arrive faster.


Wait a minute - you mean I been wearing out my finger all these years for nothing


----------



## Brighteyez

1. To make cell phone calls
2. Because traffic signs do not apply to them
3. Because they have an MBA
4. Because it is inconvenient for them to walk a few extra feet. The addtional walk is good exercise for the "cripples"
5. The sign does not apply to them because their time is too valuable to be wasted on looking for a parking spot.
6. Because they'll only be there for a minute and should be gone in 3-4 hours.

.... Should I go on? 

Some municipalities now hire physically challenged individuals solely for enforcing handicap parking violations. Great move! 




JimH said:


> why would apparently perfectly healthy people park in the handicap parking space


----------



## TigerhawkT3

Funny story about "No Soliciting" signs:

My dad's office (for a 2-man company) has a "No Soliciting" sign by the door, but people keep ignoring it. Once, a solicitor for whom English was not her first language walked in. My dad's boss told her "No Soliciting." She got all upset, because she apparently thought that my dad's boss saw her "solicitation" as selling her, um, self. They had to explain the concept to her.

They're in finite element analysis, BTW - www.vki.com.


----------



## Brighteyez

Are these the same people who drive faster when their car is almost out of gas, so that they can get to the gas station before the car does run out of gas?



LumenHound said:


> Einsteins (we've all seen this one) who seem to think that pressing the elavator call button an additional 12 times *after* the button lights up will make the elavator arrive faster.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

JimH said:


> I thought stupidity was a handicap, otherwise why would apparently perfectly healthy people park in the handicap parking space :laughing:



The difference between stupidity and genius is that genius has it's limits.
_-Albert Einstein_


----------



## prof

carbine15 said:


> I've been the one to argue for that one point.. but not for the grade.. for the principal of the thing. Also there is a place in the US that drivers are nice enough to move out of the way of faster cars on one lane roads... too bad it's Texas.
> 
> In this case, I watched one nut try to pass me, in heavy fog, going up a hill. There was a large truck coming the other way--the nut had to slam on the brakes and slide back in behind me. The speed limit is there for a purpose. This road is in town, by the way. Also, no place to get off the road to let the nut go by. I love it when the police hide on the road and wait for the nut! He/she deserves the ticket.
> 
> I've let people who want to drive faster go by when convenient--but I won't endanger myself or my kids just because someone is trying to get home 1 minute quicker by breaking the law.


----------



## Galiphrey

TigerhawkT3 said:


> Screws with easily stripped heads get on my nerves. Screws are MEANT to be screwed in - they should be made of durable material. The worst are screws with tiny heads that only allow the very tip of the bit to do any work, requiring more push to keep the bit in place and then getting all chewed up when the bit slips.



I know what you mean--there are those screws that literally have a maximum life cycle of 3 or 4 screwings before the head is stripped or actually breaks off of the stud. Most annoying... I guess they want to save a fraction of a penny a gazillion times.

Speaking of bean-counting, it reminds me of a pet-peeve! "High definition" TV. Looks awful. Because of bean-counters deciding to crank up the rate-shaping multiplexers at the headend in order to <crudely> skim some bits off of what started out as decent looking HD video, to cram more programs into a mux, or whatever. The result is that HD video looks great, when nothing moves. But as soon as a camera pans, or something actually MOVES around, the whole picture breaks up into blocks. Fantastic. This is giving HD TV a bad name! It doesn't have to look that bad. It's not the fault of the TV, or the codec, or the receiver, but just folks who think "Ohhhh nobody will notice if we compress the snot out of an ACTION movie."

Of course, there are some "High definition" TV's that look bad all by themselves... You've seen them in the stores--- the ones that look fine as long as you hold your head and your eyes perfectly still. But if you should happen to follow a moving image with your EYE, then the whole picture breaks up into a rainbow of colors. That's nice.

I was in Sams the other day, and saw one of those flat screen TV's. Maybe LCD? Plasma? Not sure, but MAN did it look bad. It looked like I was watching TV through an insect screen, and that the color depth was 8 bits or something... The gradients in dark regions of the picture were not exactly subtle.

<I like this thread, by the way.  >


----------



## eebowler

I hate to see women smoking or women spitting in public. Sheesh! It's bad enough when men do it. :sick2:

Mountain Dew advertisments drive me crazy. How can anyone spend millions of dollars to make such *CRAP*?

Those STUPID stickers you find on pairs jeans telling you the size. (It's a common thing here.) The freaking glue DOES COME OFF!


TV Infomertials! It makes me sick to see the rubbish some of them try to pass off as reality.


----------



## JimH

TV news casts where they spend more time hyping what's coming up next in the news than they do actually telling you the news. When did this start? I don't remember it always being this way.


----------



## jtr1962

JimH said:


> TV news casts where they spend more time hyping what's coming up next in the news than they do actually telling you the news. When did this start? I don't remember it always being this way.


How about the fact that all female newscasters have the same voice? I've often thought that maybe they have one person who does the voice while the newscasters just lip-sync to it.

I hate network news anyway. Besides the obvious bias in reporting stories all you mostly get these days is the same old, tired celebrity gossip. Sorry, but that crap isn't relevant to my life at all. I sometimes think it's part of a conspiracy to saturate the general public with nonsense news so they're unaware of the real problems these days.


----------



## havand

I didn't read every post, so sorry if this has been posted before...

BUT, it is one of my biggest pet peeves. People that say 'i could care less.' NOOOOO, if you could care less, it means you care. If you care, you COULD care less, so what the hell are you saying? 

The correct way to say it is 'I _couldn't_ care less.' Meaning you could literally not care less. 

I hear this everday. On the news. In movies. EVERYWHERE. Drives me nuts. Everytime I hear it, I just think 'Didn't anyone read this script? This is a huge movie...And what the actor said literally, made no sense and undermined the entire scene.....'

*Rant off* It is one of those things that i'm tuned in to, so I hear it EVERY time. *Sigh*


----------



## Navistar

A few years ago it was a trend to have a stickers on your vehical that showed a little boy peeing on something the person didn't like, I always thought it was crude....Oh and the no fear stickers,I don't care how big and tough you are, I don't believe it.


----------



## havand

Navistar said:


> A few years ago it was a trend to have a stickers on your vehical that showed a little boy peeing on something the person didn't like, I always thought it was crude....Oh and the no fear stickers,I don't care how big and tough you are, I don't believe it.



I think the little boy was supposed to be 'calvin' from 'calvin and hobbs' a cartoon strip. Yeah, the no fear stickers are great....you know what's better? *STRICTLY FOREIGN*. Yeah. I know i'm thinkin how cool they are when they roll by with one of those stickers and hubcap spinners.


----------



## Cliffnopus

Another pet peeve; the general loss of good manners. Seems to be almost non-existant in today's world. Things like opening doors for another.....and my and my wife's favorite; men wearing their hats (actually stupid ball caps) indoors, at functions, in restaurants. When did it become acceptable for a gentleman to wear his hat indoors....Oh yeah......_NEVER !_

There was a Soprano's episode showing Tony asking some dopey young kid to remove his cap inside his friends restaurant.

Cliff


----------



## JimH

havand said:


> BUT, it is one of my biggest pet peeves. People that say 'i could care less.' NOOOOO, if you could care less, it means you care. If you care, you COULD care less, so what the hell are you saying?
> 
> The correct way to say it is 'I _couldn't_ care less.' Meaning you could literally not care less.


Well, yes and no. Through common use, "I could care less" has become an idom. The phrase, taken as a whole, has come to mean the same thing as "I couldn't care less" taken word for word.

If you dont agee, consider this: "give" is the oposite of "take". How do you reconcile the two phrases "give a poop" and "take a poop"?


----------



## LifeNRA

Cliffnopus said:


> Another pet peeve; the general loss of good manners. Seems to be almost non-existant in today's world. Things like opening doors for another.....and my and my wife's favorite; men wearing their hats (actually stupid ball caps) indoors, at functions, in restaurants. When did it become acceptable for a gentleman to wear his hat indoors....Oh yeah......_NEVER !_
> 
> There was a Soprano's episode showing Tony asking some dopey young kid to remove his cap inside his friends restaurant.
> 
> Cliff


I remove my hat indoors also because that is how I was raised. 

But does anyone know why it is bad manners to wear a hat indoors?


----------



## havand

JimH said:


> Well, yes and no. Through common use, "I could care less" has become an idom. The phrase, taken as a whole, has come to mean the same thing as "I couldn't care less" taken word for word.
> 
> If you dont agee, consider this: "give" is the oposite of "take". How do you reconcile the two phrases "give a poop" and "take a poop"?



Well when used in the context of 'I don't give a poop' it makes sense to me. You don't care to the point that you wouldn't give a poop (of very low value, lol). I do agree about 'take a poop' though. I DO say that, but you're right it does not make sense.


----------



## chmsam

Since I'm watching a TV special on Arlington National Cemetary, and my wife and I had visited there last year, I'll toss in another huge peeve of mine.

While we visited at the changing of the guard at the Tomb of the Unknowns several men failed to remove their hats and many persons failed to stop talking throughout the ceremony. These were not just children and many were not even younger adults. I saw persons who failed to stop walking past a burial and failed to stop talking.

"Failed" seems to me to be the best way to sum up their behavior.

There is a sign at the entrance that says that it is our nation's most sacred ground and that respect is expected at all times. It's pretty appalling that anyone would violate the diginity of Arlington National Cemetary and the people buried there.


----------



## Big_Ed

I don't like the whole "remove your hat when indoors" rule. Exactly why is it impolite? Exactly how is it disrespectful to not let others see the top of my head? I figure it's worse for people to see my Hat-Hair than see the hat I'm wearing. And why don't women have to take their hats off when indoors? Sounds like a double standard to me.

I'm a mover, and much of the time, I work out in the sun, so I wear a baseball cap. Am I expected to take off my hat every time I walk into the house to pick up a piece of furniture? I think that's stupid. Exactly what is it about being indoors that dictates I should take my hat off? True, I don't need it on, but then again, I don't need my shoes on either. To me it just shouldn't matter.

I agree with removing your hat during the national anthem, and other situations like that. To me that's more of a ceremonial thing.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

jtr1962 said:


> How about the fact that all female newscasters have the same voice? I've often thought that maybe they have one person who does the voice while the newscasters just lip-sync to it.



Believe me, they're not all the same. One of the UHF stations in my town has a female anchor with the delivery style of a foghorn.


----------



## JimH

People who come to work heavily scented. I can't stand the smell of baby power, and today my entire work area reeks of it.


----------



## Galiphrey

Hm, nobody's mentioned litterers yet? [Edit: Sorry, yes they have!] It's those folks who throw their cigarette out the window of their vehicle or stand around and throw one onto the ground, stomp on it, and walk away who I can't understand. I just can't fathom the mentality...

And one day, I was walking around in the daylight, waiting for some auto-work to be done, and I walked up the road to a Walmart, in order to get a drink. As I was walking through the parking lot, there was a guard-rail with a downward-sloping wooded area behind it. I couldn't believe what I was seeing---a fellow sitting on the guard-rail and unwrapping his Walmart purchases from inside a bag, and tossing the wrappers of items over his right shoulder into the wooded area behind the guardrail. I thought that he would be embarrassed to see that I saw him doing this, but he wasn't. Not even a little. I said "uh, er, hello" or something, and he believed this was perfectly normal behavior. huh.


----------



## Galiphrey

havand said:


> ...People that say 'i could care less.'...



I'm with you on that.

Similarly,
There was a trend that I think has swept through my area, and thankfully, I think it has gone. Maybe it's sweeping through other areas right now... It's the cashier who hands you your change and says "Eighty-five cent. Your change is eighty-five cent." huh? wha..?

And right now, apparently the trend is to say "You welcome" rather than, well, you know. It's supposed to be "You're welcome." I've even received emails that say that, written out, as "You welcome." Uuuh.

And it REALLY bugs me when somebody writes me a question without using any question marks. I am so tempted to not answer those. If there's no question mark, it's not a question. What kind of a question is it that ends in a period. <--it's an example.

Have you ever heard somebody say, "Everhow you do that" or "Everwhere you go" , "everwhen you are going there..." That bugs me.

And for goodness sake, "compency" (as in "core compency") is not a word.

Thank you and goodnight.


----------



## TigerhawkT3

:hairpull: People who speak/post before they think/search.


----------



## Galiphrey

TigerhawkT3 said:


> :hairpull: People who speak/post before they think/search.



Subtle, Tigerhawk, subtle.  <It's my mistake!>


----------



## JimH

Galiphrey said:


> Have you ever heard somebody say, "Everhow you do that" or "Everwhere you go" , "everwhen you are going there..." That bugs me.


You forgot "anywho".


----------



## TigerhawkT3

Sorry, Galiphrey, I didn't mean you - I meant people who ask the most basic questions when they can easily find out on their own. Sifting through a single large thread is not "easy" (or necessary). I was thinking more along the lines of "X flashlight in Y movie" threads or "what's an LED?" threads. Starting lots of new threads about the same subject leads to confusion.

It also bugs me when people post in the totally wrong forum. When it's a grey area, I don't mind, but sometimes a few seconds of looking through the available fora would have solved the problem.

I still love hanging out here, though!

:grouphug:


----------



## JimH

As amazing as it may seem, I've seen numerous posts that ask a question that was explicitly answered in the previous post. I could understand it if the posts were very close in time (one person composing a question while the other was posting the answer), but usually the post are at least hours, if not days apart.


----------



## cyberhobo

A dull knife and dead battle lantern (*supposedly* inspected/serviced just one day ago).


----------



## pathalogical

JimH said:


> You forgot "anywho".


People who say "supposably" instead of "supposedly".

Also, retailers who put returned items back on the shelf with mangled packaging. Do they honestly think that another customer is going to select the already used item instead of the brand new one right behind it and pay full price ? I know I wouldn't ! Why don't they put them aside in a special bin, or at least reduce the price ? 

The checkout line -- People who stand right behind you. You feel their coat rubbing against your coat. When you take a few steps forward, the person is right behind you again rubbing coats with yours. This one old lady the other day was doing that (I'm sure unintentionally) but it was ticking me off. I felt like giving her a backwards kick in the shin with my heel.


----------



## Cliffnopus

Posted by LifeNRA 


I remove my hat indoors also because that is how I was raised. 

But does anyone know why it is bad manners to wear a hat indoors?

Hey Jeff, 

Who knows how some of these traditions got started? They’re probably lost in antiquity. In re-reading the clip I’ve attached below, it might have started as a sign of respect and politeness to others to remove one’s hat because the hat would catch a lot of dirt and who would meet with someone wearing dirt?

I too was raised to respect others and doff my cap when venturing indoors for extended periods. Just something a gentleman does.

I have a little article of hat manners that a close friend gave me, I have included it below :

When a gentleman “*dons*” his hat to leave or “*doffs*” his hat to a lady, his actions are being described by two British colloquialisms that come from contractions of the phrases “do on” meaning “to do”, and the Middle English “doffen”, which became “don off” meaning “to do off”! 

Hats are *tipped*, (or doffed) slightly lifting the hat off your forehead, when meeting a lady (remove your hat if you stop to talk), or to "say" to anyone, male or female – _thank you, excuse me, hello, goodbye, you’re welcome or how do you do_. 

Tipping of the hat is a conventional gesture of politeness. This hat tipping custom has the same origin as military saluting, which came from the raising of medieval Knights face visors to show friendliness. 

Hats are worn less now, but at the turn of the 20th century, all adults wore hats whenever they left the house. It was a matter of good personal hygiene, since hats were a protection from industrial dirt. 

Hats are *removed* when inside, except for places that are akin to public streets, like lobbies, corridors, and crowded elevators (non-residential). In a public building (where there are no apartments) the elevator is considered a public area. 

You may choose to remove your hat in a public elevator, but in the presence of a lady your hat *must* be removed. 

A gentleman takes off his hat and holds it in his hand when a lady enters the elevator in any building that can be classified as a dwelling such as an apartment house or hotel. He puts it on again in the corridor. 

A public corridor is like the street, but an elevator in a hotel or apartment house has the character of a room in a house and there a gentleman does not keep his hat on in the presence of ladies. 

Hats are removed for the National Anthem, passing of the Flag and funeral processions, outdoor weddings, dedications, and photographs.

Removed hats are held in hand in such a way that only the outside and never the lining is visible. 

*In places of worship* head coverings are required for both men and women in Muslim mosques, and Sikh temples. 

Men are required to cover their heads in Jewish synagogues, but only married women wear hats or scarves representing a display of her increased modesty towards those other than the woman's husband. 

The small, round head covering or skullcap worn by men is called a “kippah” which means, “dome” or “cupola”. The Yiddish word for the cap is “yarmulke”. The wearing of the yarmulke is a reminder of humility before God, a mark of respect in a Jewish congregation, and a sign of recognition of something greater above oneself, which is why many male Jews wear a head covering whenever they are awake, with the exceptions of bathing and swimming. 

It is acceptable for women to wear hats in Christian churches, (it was once required, but the custom has all but disappeared) but disrespectful for men to wear them. 

A woman may leave her hat on indoors or during the playing of The National Anthem, *unless* it is considered unisex like a baseball cap. _When wearing such a unisex cap, a woman should follow the same guidelines as for men. _

Why are there different rules for men and women? It may have to do with the difference in the styles of men’s and women's hats. 

Men's hats are easily removed, but women's hats with ribbons, bows, flowers and other decorations can be quite a production to remove, especially if they're anchored with hatpins. Women might also risk messing up their hairdos if they had to remove their hats. A lady, however, never wore brimmed hats after 5 PM, a fashion rule that developed because she didn't need a brim after sunset.


----------



## TigerhawkT3

Macs.

I'm trying to update Java on my coworker's Mac (OS X or thereabouts) yesterday morning, and the Java site automatically detects that I'm on a Mac and gives me the "correct" file. After downloading and double-clicking the .exe, the Mac asks me what program I want to use to open the thing.  Renaming the extension to match other downloaded files just confused matters. I couldn't get that Mac to recognize the file as an "exe"cutable.

I hate being blocked like that.


----------



## Minimoog

OK, here are mine:

Waiting at the red traffic lights, a few cars ahead waiting too. I see the traffic on the other highway stop knowing that green will show in about 5-10 seconds, pop it into first and wait to lift the clutch - lights go green and NO-ONE moves. Why? They have been fiddling with cellphones and the radio and not watching the road. The light may often be red again by the time they are ready to go. If I am at the head of the line, I go at green - and often leave the car behind stopped - and watch it dissapear in the rear view mirror. I only have a 1000cc car weighing nearly a ton so I am not that fast surely?

When on my bike, those people who want to turn left but can't wait 2 or 3 seconds for me to pass the turning they want so they 'overtake' and then try to drive through me. BAH!!!

Smokers in general - how such a vile smell can be addictive I do not know. perhaps I am jaded in this respect by having to clean consumer goods from smoking homes. Cleaning is not strong enough a word - 'scraping sticky tar off' is nearer the truth.

People who scuff as they walk - usually following me. Scuff Scrape Scuff - pick your feet up PLEASE!!!

Unsmothered coughing. No excuse for this.

People who apply so much 'perfume' that they leave a trail of chemical smell like a comet tail wherever they go. Less is better in this respect.

People who don't bother to clean their teeth before starting their working day - it is rude to turn away whilst being spoken to, but damn, that breath is stripping paint you know.

People who start the engine in the car without even being ready to go. Fuel is limited - don't waste it by starting the car when you are not belted up and ready to drive.

Motorists who don't bother to check their tyres before starting off. Driving at 75 with one rear tyre at 4 psi is not good for you (or me when you have the blow-out and decide to swerve into me). Pump 'em up PLEASE!

Snobbery of any kind.

There are loads more, but I had better chill out and see the funny side.

Hope I have not bored you too much!

Ian, UK


----------



## chmsam

Another peeve of mine is when a person drops a "back of the mind" bomb on you. 

You'll know what I mean when I say try not to think of that song from Ren & Stimpy for the rest of the day... "Happy, happy, joy, joy," or someone tells you to try not to think of the theme from the Andy Griffith Show for the rest of the day.

Try to ignore that trivia question that your co-worker asked at lunch ("What was Capt. Kirk's middle name?" or "What was the phone number of the Empty Arms Motel on Hee Haw?"). They're usually not hard but you have a mind fart until about 3 am. Isn't it too bad you don't have the phone number of that co-worker when you wake up inthe middle of the night, with the answer clear as a bell, but you can't get back to sleep?

Don't you hate it when some vicious miscreant sneaks stuff like this in when you're thinking about something else?







(Bwaaa Ha Ha Ha!)


----------



## Eugene

snoofer said:


> I'm amazed no one has mentioned this........ "the person who blows their nose in a restaurant while still sitting at the table, booth, or anywhere within hearing distance.
> 
> It can ruin my meal in an instant - no matter how great the food is, just the sound of SNOT shooting out and sounding like anything from a "TRUMPET" to a semi-clogged DRAIN, really ticks me off!
> 
> I cannot understand why people do this while others are eating within a few feet of of them.
> 
> I mean, I can handle a wipe or a small sniffle......but........ BLOW YOUR HORN IN THE RESTROOM!
> 
> How would they feel if I were to shove a napkin down the back end of my pants, take a deep breath and fart.....squirt.....squeek......and eventually pass a THUNDEROUS chunk of TURD, all while they eat their meal, then place the napkin in my pocket ......like nothing happened?



I admit I do this. My problem is my nose runs constantly so I would have to eat in the bathroom. I turn my head toward a wall or the seat back to do it but I pretty much have to do it at the table or let it drip. Problem started in college when I was cleaning and walked in to the smoking break room to clean it. I crawled back out gagging and have never been able to breathe right since.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

pathalogical said:


> The checkout line -- People who stand right behind you. You feel their coat rubbing against your coat. When you take a few steps forward, the person is right behind you again rubbing coats with yours.



This one annoys me (or creeps me out, depending on the perpetrator) also. I need my personal space!


----------



## The_LED_Museum

This rarely happens to me; perhaps the fartknocker doesn't want a 450lb electric wheelchair's tires on his or her feet.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Yeah, that heavy chair would do the trick!

I was kneeling on the floor in a retail store awhile back, looking at something on the bottom shelf. Within a few moments I felt a "whump-whump" on my outstretched leg. I looked up and found that someone was trying to run over my leg with their shopping cart. The doofus wasn't even looking where he was going. He must have done that 4 or 5 times before i looked up and said "Um... that's my leg that you're trying to run over."


----------



## Galiphrey

PhotonWrangler said:


> This one annoys me (or creeps me out, depending on the perpetrator) also. I need my personal space!



Me too. Especially when they keep bringing themselves that close every time the line moves forward, that bothers me; what I do sometimes is to think back to the old basketball days, and act like I'm very suddenly interested in an item on the rack to the side of the line. So I pivot to the right on a vertical axis in the center of my person, supplying the invader with an unexpected sampling of my shoulder, while pointing innocently at some random item... (I guess I should make sure it's not a little old lady first though!)

I believe that I should be allowed to rotate---that should be a basic rule. Oh, and you should be allowed to rotate too.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Galiphrey said:


> I believe that I should be allowed to rotate---that should be a basic rule. Oh, and you should be allowed to rotate too.



That's a good idea, Galiphrey. It's very discreet and yet it still makes your point in an innocent and unmistakable way.


----------



## jtr1962

pathalogical said:


> The checkout line -- People who stand right behind you.


And this can be quite hazardous to them as well. When I was in college I was purchasing a train ticket. The window was somewhat high so my arms were raised to roughly shoulder height. Unbeknownest to me a woman was standing right behind me. She didn't bump me or I would have known she was there. Anyway, since I was in a hurry to catch the train after I received my ticket and my change I brought my arms down very quickly at the same time as I was turning. I elbowed the woman right on the shoulder. She literally doubled over and I could tell by the look of agony in her face that she was really in pain. I apologized and quickly explained how this wouldn't have happened if she hadn't been right up my behind. I had to go after that. I felt bad but it wasn't my fault. Standing that close to someone is an invitation to get hurt. I personally knew some people skilled in martial arts who were trained to instinctually react with a strong blow if lightly touched on their shoulder. Good thing for this woman that I didn't have that sort of training.


----------



## Galiphrey

I'm at home, being sick, so I thought of some more pet peeves, if it's OK.

-People who rush into an elevator when the doors open, before first allowing anyone to get out. I saw this at the Doctor's office--the elevator doors opened, and a little old sickly couple at the front of the elevator were trying to exit through a stream of rude in-rushers. It's not as though we do not have a long-established protocol for this situation. Sometimes in an elevator I will stand right against the doors, to watch them bounce off my belly when the doors open. :laughing:

-Interrupters. Either it's because they're paying no attention that I am even speaking, or it's because they're sort-of TOO interested in what I am trying to say----In that latter case, what I mean is: someone will try to GUESS what I am just about to say, and they _interrupt_ me with that guess. And if they guessed wrongly, I will start over, and then they interrupt me AGAIN with a different guess. Maybe that's wrong too. I don't understand the point of this----just let me get it out and we can both move on with our lives!

-The guy who does not want to show that he is not at all interested in hearing out another person, but wants him to shut-up in the quickest way, so he falsely and rapidly agrees without listening in order to quickly SPIN-OUT the other guy, so that he can totally disregard him in what he thinks is a "polite" way. I'm sure this is some special technique taught to manager-types for "dealing with people," but i find it patronizing and rude. I can start talking about the elephants flying around in the sky, hurling electric guitars at the cars beneath. It's a variant of the 'bove because it is also GUESSING what the other guy is trying to say, and immediately dismissing it before he's even had a chance to say it--and often times (in my experience) the guess was wrong! It's insulting in several ways.

-Those people who want YOU to interrupt THEM! What in the world am I talking about? They cannot end a question. Their question mark button is apparently broken, so they have to trail off with the word Orrrrr.... hoping that you'll INTERRUPT them. I will not! Sometimes it's entertaining to see how many options they can APPEND onto their question. Sometimes there are just not that many options: such as, "So, are you working on Christmas day orrrrrrr" <waiting> "or are you not working on Christmas day, orrrrrr" <waiting> "are you are working PART of Christmas day, orrrrrr" <still waiting> "uhm, or maybe you are NOT working PART of Christmas day, orrrrrr".... Gee wiz, just finish the question and I'll answer it already!

That is all.


----------



## EatSleepRunBike

People who ALWAYS show up ten minutes late, even though their destination is only a five minute drive from their house. I don't mind someone being late every once in a while. It's just the people who are late everyday and for everything. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that leaving ten minutes earlier will get you to your destination ten minutes earlier.


----------



## TigerhawkT3

EatSleepRunBike said:


> People who ALWAYS show up ten minutes late, even though their destination is only a five minute drive from their house. I don't mind someone being late every once in a while. It's just the people who are late everyday and for everything. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that leaving ten minutes earlier will get you to your destination ten minutes earlier.


That would be me, sort of. I'm not late all the time, but far too often (perhaps 15-20% of the time).

What really bugs me is when people arrive early. For example, I'm expecting someone at 5:00, so I plan to finish dressing and cleaning up my room by 4:55, but they arrive at a quarter 'til! Then I have to answer the door with one shoe on and my bed unmade.


----------



## Chris201W

TigerhawkT3 said:


> What really bugs me is when people arrive early. For example, I'm expecting someone at 5:00, so I plan to finish dressing and cleaning up my room by 4:55, but they arrive at a quarter 'til! Then I have to answer the door with one shoe on and my bed unmade.


This really bothers me too. What bothers me even more is a specific person I know who always shows up 10 minutes early, and then gets annoyed with me when I occasionally show up 5 minutes late. At least I'm not knocking down _your _door when _you're_ trying to get dressed and clean up!


----------



## Cornkid

"and whatnot"
"like (in excess)"
"um"


----------



## Schnotts

I hate defence lawyers. Really annoys me when they represent their "client" getting paid from my tax dollars because the ding-dong client can't afford a lawyer and we all know he did it. I ripped a defence lawyer a speeding ticket one day and it made me feel better. Thats my pet peeve.


----------



## carbine15




----------



## Lunal_Tic

Not following through. People or companies that say they are going to do something but never do.

Email to companies through their website contact link that are never answered.

The little green sprig on desserts that I have to pick off before digging in.

-LT


----------



## jrmcferren

carbine15 said:


>


Yeah, that's busted, better tell Sasha.


----------



## LifeNRA

When someone post a jeer in the cheers and jeers section and the next 20 responses are along the lines of " Blankityblank has always shipped my items fast." or "I have never had a problem with Blankityblank"
I have never posted a jeers as far as I remember but if I did I would not want the rest of the thread defending the party I am jeering.

I don't know why this rubs me the wrong way but it just does. It is almost like those cheering are saying to the one jeering " Your jeer doesn't count and your negative experience does not matter because of my positive experience." 

I have always thought that the cheers should be reserved for the cheer section. 
Now helpful suggestions like " Have you tried calling them" or " Blankityblank is on vacation and will not return for a week." is just fine.
Just my opinion of course.


----------



## blahblahblah




----------



## d'mo

Oooohhh! Great thread. Thanks for letting me get these off my chest...

Cyclists that ride two or three abreast, making it really unsafe and difficult to pass them. Motorcycles can't do this, neither can cars. If you cycle, PLEASE keep it single file.

Flicking lit cigarette butts out of car windows! Why don't you just stop and set the grass on fire. It'll be quicker. 

Tailgating, not using turn signals, and using the shoulder of the road for driving or passing.

Rushing to the end of a lane that's ending as fast as possible and expecting someone to let you in - if this is you, YOU are the cause of much of the traffic congestion. If you merged back when the signs said the lane was ending a mile or so before, the traffic would be flowing more smoothly because people would not have to stop to let you pass. 

People who walk back to their cars after shopping in the middle of the driving lane or just stand in the driving lane talking with a long lost friend, oblivious that they are about to be crushed by the guy in his monster truck. 

People who speed up when you try to pass them. 

Yappy, hyper dogs. 

Fellow employees that insist on doing all of their lunch shopping on Monday and bringing it in to the company 'fridge leaving about 2 cubic inches for the rest of the company to store their brown-bag lunches. It usually ends up one or two employees take up 90% of the 'fridge space. 

People that assume because I'm a handy person that I have nothing to do than to fix their broken VCRs, set up their WiFi and plunge their backed up toilets. 

People that rant and rave because their flight is going to be delayed - I'm sorry, but I don't want to go waaaaay up in the air in an airplane THAT'S FREAKIN' BROKEN or with Hurricane Whatsizname boppleing the plane around like a leaf in the wind!	

Interrupting people.

People that care more about money than anything else.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

d'mo said:


> ...Flicking lit cigarette butts out of car windows! Why don't you just stop and set the grass on fire. It'll be quicker...


In Washington - and probably in California too, if a police officer sees you do that, he can pull you over and write you a ticket for "depositing burning material in the roadway". I don't know how much the ticket is for, but I'm reasonably certain it is for more than US$100.00.

I use tobacco, but I extinguish the cigerette stub and place it in the next garbage can I come to - but not before first squeezing the formerly burning end to be absolutely, positively, 100% certain it is truly out before I dispose of it.


From another forum, comes this snippet:
_
I was a cop for several years. One of my favorite things to do was ticket morons flicking cigarette butts out of their windows. Rather than the often reduced fine of littering, I'd write them for depositing burning material on the roadway. Much higher fine, and much harder to argue your way out of._


----------



## Blazer

d'mo said:


> Oooohhh! Great thread. Thanks for letting me get these off my chest...
> 
> Cyclists that ride two or three abreast, making it really unsafe and difficult to pass them. Motorcycles can't do this, neither can cars. If you cycle, PLEASE keep it single file.
> 
> Flicking lit cigarette butts out of car windows! Why don't you just stop and set the grass on fire. It'll be quicker.
> 
> Tailgating, not using turn signals, and using the shoulder of the road for driving or passing.
> 
> Rushing to the end of a lane that's ending as fast as possible and expecting someone to let you in - if this is you, YOU are the cause of much of the traffic congestion. If you merged back when the signs said the lane was ending a mile or so before, the traffic would be flowing more smoothly because people would not have to stop to let you pass.
> 
> People who walk back to their cars after shopping in the middle of the driving lane or just stand in the driving lane talking with a long lost friend, oblivious that they are about to be crushed by the guy in his monster truck.
> 
> People who speed up when you try to pass them.
> 
> Yappy, hyper dogs.
> 
> Fellow employees that insist on doing all of their lunch shopping on Monday and bringing it in to the company 'fridge leaving about 2 cubic inches for the rest of the company to store their brown-bag lunches. It usually ends up one or two employees take up 90% of the 'fridge space.
> 
> People that assume because I'm a handy person that I have nothing to do than to fix their broken VCRs, set up their WiFi and plunge their backed up toilets.
> 
> People that rant and rave because their flight is going to be delayed - I'm sorry, but I don't want to go waaaaay up in the air in an airplane THAT'S FREAKIN' BROKEN or with Hurricane Whatsizname boppleing the plane around like a leaf in the wind!
> 
> Interrupting people.
> 
> People that care more about money than anything else.



Good Ones d'mo


----------



## Eugene

The_LED_Museum said:


> In Washington - and probably in California too, if a police officer sees you do that, he can pull you over and write you a ticket for "depositing burning material in the roadway". I don't know how much the ticket is for, but I'm reasonably certain it is for more than US$100.00.
> 
> I use tobacco, but I extinguish the cigerette stub and place it in the next garbage can I come to - but not before first squeezing the formerly burning end to be absolutely, positively, 100% certain it is truly out before I dispose of it.
> 
> 
> From another forum, comes this snippet:
> _
> I was a cop for several years. One of my favorite things to do was ticket morons flicking cigarette butts out of their windows. Rather than the often reduced fine of littering, I'd write them for depositing burning material on the roadway. Much higher fine, and much harder to argue your way out of._



I wish they would do that here. I couldn't tell you how many times I've wanted to get out, pick it back up and toss it back in their window.


----------



## TigerhawkT3

"Just simply."



I want to report those people to the Department of Redundancy Department.


----------



## LEDMaster2003_V2

jrmcferren said:


> Yeah, that's busted, better tell Sasha.


You shoud submit that to This is Broken.

Anywho, 1 more...

When networks squish movie credits so they can show some stupid promo. Especially if you want to know who did a ceartain thing in the film.


----------



## chmsam

Yappy, hyper dogs are nowhere near as annoying as yappy, hyper dog _*owners*_.


----------



## Pwallwin

It really peeves me when people make that sound when they have a big yawn. You know - when they kinda have three descending tones when exhaling. Why do people have to do that? It makes no sense.

People eating bananas. I HATE bananas. Pure disgusting.

People eating yougurt. I HATE yougurt. Even more disgusting. I just can't watch people eating either of these.

Burping. Drives me insane. It ain't difficult to just keep it in and not make any sound at all.


----------



## Eugene

I have a female co worker sitting in the next cube over who seem to think yawning means making a loud moaning sound and she does it several times a day.

How about when you have to go number 2 in the restroom, so you go in and all the urinals are empty and people are standing in the stalls so you have to stand there waiting when they could have used the urinal?
Or when you have a baby and the changing table is in the handicapped stall and everyone passes by the other stalls and uses it first since its the biggest so your standing there waiting on that one stall to finish with all the others empty.
Or when you have to go #2 and someone couldn't be bothered to lift the seat when they went so you have to wipe it off first. I've found these wet nap kind of cleaning rags and carry one in my wallet now because I hate sitting in whatever was left on the seat at work so I can clean it off first now.


----------



## Biker Bear

Oh, there's some good ones here. I'll try not to repeat any of the obvious ones.

1 - "Luxury" SUVs. Trucks are for work, as in physical labor - like construction, logging or landscaping. Get your status-obsessed rear end back in a minivan or station wagon where it belongs.

2 - Wal*Mart. Accelerating the move of manufacturing jobs to China, while paying their own employees slave wages with no benefits, and using predatory tactics to drive out any competition. I say all states should start billing Wal*Mart directly for any and all public services (health care, etc.) that they have to render to their employees. All I can say is that the world needs more executives like Jim Sinegal (CEO of Costco).

3 - CEOs with exorbitant salaries, and massive golden parachutes even when the company tanks. Since when did these jerks become Mick Jagger or Shaq that they should be treated (and paid!) like celebrities? I say put 'em ALL on performance-based compensation - if the company tanks, they get whatever the janitor makes.

4 - Designer coffee, and a Charbucks on every frigging corner.

5 - "Parents" who do not do their utmost to instill a love of reading in their children. I haven't seen commercials for them lately, but the name of the group Reading Is Fundamental is absolutely true. When I was a tot, my mother would sit me on her lap and hold the book in front of me when she read to me - and wonder of wonders, I was reading fluently on my own before I was 4. When she realized that - I never wanted for reading material, and as soon as I was old enough I had a library card. When the miniseries _Shogun_ came out in the 80s, I picked up a copy of the novel and burned through all ~1200 pages in a quiet weekend. I understand that not all kids take to books like ducks to water - but that's not an excuse not to TRY.

6 - Snobby jerks who think all '80s music is vapid.

7 - Snobby jerks who denigrate science fiction. The work of writers like Isaac Asimov and David Brin has a lot more value than some Danielle Steele potboiler.

8 - Computer platform/OS bigots. Although I'm highly critical of Micro$oft - there are times when Windows is the best fit answer. Likewise for OS X, or Linux. It's simply a matter of choosing the right tool for the job.

9 - Homophobes, and anyone else who thinks the relationships and/or sex life of people they're not involved with personally is in any way their business. I'm glad his attacks on military personnel has finally brought to light what a festering pile of fecal matter Fred Phelps and his "church" are.

10 - People who actually think astrology has any connection to reality.

Well, that's enough for now. I think I'll don my fireproof undies and take a few steps back...


----------



## Eugene

1. People who think others should buy minivans instead of SUV's and trucks. I made the minivan mistake once and it got a couple mpg better on the highway than my truck but required me to fix something every trip. Minivans are a terrible design that never should have been invented.


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye

1) Cellphones
2) People who don't pick up their dog's poop
3) Smoking
4) People who make everything about the war
5) Homes over 3,000 sq. ft. (unless you have a million kids or extended family living with you). 
6) People who can't park their obnoxious SUV's, taking away perfectly good spots.
7) People who park in a Handi spot then hop out of the car and head into the store with no apparent disability.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Yappy dogs using cellphones while driving their luxury SUVs and parking in handicapped spaces.

Seriously, there are SO many good ones here that I agree with wholeheartedly. It's funny/sad that I can feel my blood pressure rising when I read some of those!


----------



## Eugene

I forgot the one I saw today. People who drive little tiny cars but can't get them straight in the space or parked on top of the lines. My truck is wide but when I pull in a space you could get out a measuring tape and check and I'll be centered, but I had to drive past so many open spaces because a little honda is half way in the empty space making it so no one else could fit in right.


----------



## TigerhawkT3

Half-pills. If you don't swallow 'em quick... :sick2:


----------



## pathalogical

1) People who can't park evenly between the lines, or just over it, regardless of vehicle size. They think their car is so precious that they don't want one of us to scratch it. I wish I had a poopbox car, I would intentionally park my passenger side 1" away from their driver side, which would make my car evenly spaced between the lines. Then...wait & watch from a distance for the idiot to come out and see his/her reaction. 

2) You are using an older version of your browser, please download version 5.36.24.46812.131546.424946.124579.1345464.121454646.544546423 to get the most from your web experience.

3) TV -- This show contains subject matter not suitable for younger viewers, viewer discretion is advised. Or, this show contains violence, nudity, coarse language, viewer discretion is advised. Or, what we are about to show you may be disturbing. The freqent use of the F word on many movies being shown on tv. It seems that this is all too common in todays age of television...now I know why society is f***ed up. 

4) People in public places that let their cell phone ring continuosly before finally answering. It's as if they are announcing to everyone that they want to be seen answering their wireless hi-technology cellular telecommunication device. Only for the conversation to go like this: Hi...hey !!!....shopping....the mall....heard what... really ???....nooo waaaay...does she know....then what happened.... 

5) I forgot, but I'll remeber when I shut off my computer.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

pathalogical said:


> 4) People in public places that let their cell phone ring continuosly before finally answering. It's as if they are announcing to everyone that they want to be seen answering their wireless hi-technology cellular telecommunication device. Only for the conversation to go like this: Hi...hey !!!....shopping....the mall....heard what... really ???....nooo waaaay...does she know....then what happened....



Yeah, there's even a term for that - "Show talking." It drives me nuts also.


----------



## Cliffnopus

Eugene said:


> How about when you have to go number 2 in the restroom, so you go in and all the urinals are empty and people are standing in the stalls so you have to stand there waiting when they could have used the urinal?


I agree....this is one of my smaller pet peeves. What *MAN* is afraid to stand at a urinal and do his business....and I mean that, I consider that individual as less than a man. Some sort of 'fraidy girly man. That's what the urinal is there for use it.

Cliff


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye

Cliffnopus said:


> I agree....this is one of my smaller pet peeves. What *MAN* is afraid to stand at a urinal and do his business....and I mean that, I consider that individual as less than a man. Some sort of 'fraidy girly man. That's what the urinal is there for use it.
> 
> Cliff



Just follow my rule relating to this... NEVER duece it in public!!! 

Besides, what if those guys have "shy" bladders?


----------



## Eugene

pathalogical said:


> 1) People who can't park evenly between the lines, or just over it, regardless of vehicle size. They think their car is so precious that they don't want one of us to scratch it. I wish I had a poopbox car, I would intentionally park my passenger side 1" away from their driver side, which would make my car evenly spaced between the lines. Then...wait & watch from a distance for the idiot to come out and see his/her reaction.



I was referring to the people who don't have a nice car and are just too lazy to park it right. The people who think they have a nice car are usually deliberately parked in two or three spaces.


Ohh, then there is the people who cant put their shopping cart in the cart corral and just shove it down the rows or in the handicapped spot. I came out of a place once and some lady was doing that and I turned and said "do you steal their wheelchairs also" and boy I got a dirty look.


----------



## PJ

+1 on the people who stand too close. A few people at work do that and get visibly annoyed when I back away from them. Some do it when I'm sitting down causing me to get up and move away. Even if their hygiene is fine, with all the flu and other viruses around today, get the hell away from me!


----------



## jtr1962

Going to Manhattan a few days ago just reminded of one of my biggest pet peeves-people who take their car to go someplace when the alternatives are both cheaper and faster. Now Manhattan around the holidays is great-except for the damned cars. The thing that annoys me is those who insist on driving in need to pay something like $10 an hour to park, can walk faster than they can drive, and more often than not can actually do the whole trip faster door to door by using some form of public transportation. We have railroads with park-and-rides in most of the outlying suburbs. Four of the five boroughs have direct subway service to Manhattan. Staten Island has the ferry. Except at maybe 3AM all these options are way faster than driving, even counting waiting time. They're sure as heck cheaper, especially if the car only has one driver. I just don't get it. A car may make sense if it costs less, reduces travel time, or is the only alternative. None of the above are true when going into Manhattan (and many parts of the outer boroughs). Illogical human behavoir at its finest.


----------



## pathalogical

People that wait for a parking spot at the front of the mall because they are too lazy to walk throught the parking lot, yet they don't realize that they will spend 5 hours walking throughout the mall.


----------



## TigerhawkT3

"PolyPro."

It's "ProPoly"! Yarr.


----------



## raggie33

people who litter


----------



## LEDMaster2003_V2

OK this _really_ gets to me. Those YouTube losers who think they have to put thousands of words in their vid descriptions so searches show their (often stupid) vids, too. Ex:

video rap cole film sarah loc ernie super tag created movie drunk guitarist asia jam music party body independent hairy fetish guitar sexy ear marilyn man acoustic sprouse chicks choreography old dance go girl out ways make girls state hot 50cent rapper laffy taffy dirty south new wet janet jackson argentina be million men kiss chick hero man laugh humor joke anime fire alarm regis millionaire street...

the list often goes on and on.

I wish Youtube would do something about thus, like deleting the user's vids, or at least removing the crap from the descriptions. Or maybe institute this... if you start typing the above...


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

Pathalogical-

I was thinking EXACTLY that. I park farther back in the open spaces.........and then pass the person on foot while they're still waiting for a space to open. Me using a cane and walking slow, no less!


:buddies:


----------



## TigerhawkT3

How could I have forgotten...:

Pokemon
iPod
Razr/etc. scooters
Segway

The above all peeve me in a similar fashion. I can't say why I lump them together, but there it is.

I didn't like the recent Star Trek series "Enterprise" either. It was Wrong.

I can't stand fees. You're supposed to build those expenses into the price of your product or service. Imagine a plumber who advertises "FREE SERVICE!*" and puts in small print "*Plus fees." They would work on your kitchen sink for "free," then hit you with a bill for their gasoline fee, their food fee, their morning coffee fee...


----------



## DasRonin

"One off"

Ok, I am old enough to know this from when the term first started.

It IS NOT "one off". It is "ONE OF"... as in ONE OF A KIND!


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

Just had another one!

People who don't properly secure loads in their trucks. Today I got stuck behind some idiot driving a Toyota with enough lumber to build a decent shed hanging out over the end of his tailgate, "secured" by what looked like a loosely tied second-hand shoelace. And going 25 in a 55 zone; I'm guessing to keep from scattering his lumber. Fer crying out loud, ratchet straps are cheap. The time saved by just one trip at the speed limit would pay for the straps.

I like this thread.

:buddies:


----------



## Eugene

Diesel_Bomber said:


> Just had another one!
> 
> People who don't properly secure loads in their trucks. Today I got stuck behind some idiot driving a Toyota with enough lumber to build a decent shed hanging out over the end of his tailgate, "secured" by what looked like a loosely tied second-hand shoelace. And going 25 in a 55 zone; I'm guessing to keep from scattering his lumber. Fer crying out loud, ratchet straps are cheap. The time saved by just one trip at the speed limit would pay for the straps.
> 
> I like this thread.
> 
> :buddies:



I see that a lot. People drive their lexus/minivan/wannabe suv thing to the store and buy furniture then tie it t the roof with something as thin as dental floss. They basically endanger our lives to save themselves a couple $.


----------



## TigerhawkT3

The shoelace made me laugh. Thanks, DB!

Here's another peeve of mine (I know, I have way too many): comparing energy output to multiples of that released by the Hiroshima bomb. You've heard it before: "On that day, this volcano blasted out 1000 [or whatever] times more energy than the atomic bomb dropped on Hiroshima."

Now, I'm not saying that the Little Boy (16 kilotons) was weak - far from it. It's just that it's like comparing computers or videogames today to the Atari 2600, or measuring skyscraper heights in inches. A quick web search shows that Russia tested a 50-megaton bomb in '61, and smaller payloads were common.

I was sure there was something else I wanted to mention, but it escapes me at the moment.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I just thought of another one - 

Standing in line at a fast food place or coffeeshop - let's say you're #5 in line. The cashier finished up taking person #1's order, but he's still standing at the counter while he waits for his food. So the cashier asks for person #2's order, then shouts to person #3a for their order, then #4, etc.... all the while person #1 is still standing at the counter.

As for myself, I refuse to have to shout my order to a cashier 15 feet away! And it annoys me that I'm actually expected to do this.


----------



## StevieRay

People who refer to the strip that seperates opposing traffic as the "medium".

FYI for many that don't know....it is MEDIAN!


----------



## fire-stick

Beeing interupted. Talking to someone and them not paying attention. Having to repeat myself. Stuff like that. Also I don't know if it's a pet peeve or not but I'm OCD about cutting my gotee perfect.


----------



## TigerhawkT3

Spiders.


----------



## pathalogical

Diesel bomber

I see way to many people with matresses ties to the roof of their "small" car. I saw one car with four on the roof, 2 doubles and 2 twins, tied with the thinnest rope. Another car on the highway with one double or queen that was tied through the windows making the front of matress bend upward as he kept up with traffic. I don't think that matress was straight anymore by the time he got home.

TigherhawkT3,

Kinda like what you said, when a tv show says "This mining excavator weighs 2.5 million pounds". So what...I know it's big and heavy. These numbers are ones that we don't encounter in day to day living. Or, "This weighs as much as 7 fully loaded jumbo jets". Usually you'll hear this stuff watching the Discovery Channel.


----------



## TigerhawkT3

Proprietary battery packs and unlabeled AC adapters.

My Lenmar charger has a big AC adapter with the word "LENMAR" printed right on it. Its 12V car adapter has the unit's model number printed on it. I had another AC adapter that sat on my desk for several weeks until I remembered that it went with my cheapie cordless screwdriver. Is it so hard to scrawl the product name on its adapter?

Proprietary battery packs serve no purpose. It's basically a battery carrier that you can't replace the cells in; you have to buy new cells AND a carrier when the cells die. An example is that cordless screwdriver I mentioned above - it runs on three NiCads in series, but they're not any size I know of. They're wider than AAs, narrower than SCs, and slightly shorter than a CR123A. However, the full battery is larger than an 18650 while only being 600mAh instead of 2000+. These NiCads don't hold a charge, either. I want to stick an RCR in there, but it would feel weird having a cell more expensive than the device it powers.


----------



## Burgess

When you ask a Company's Representative a question

about their product. (whatever that product may be)



And it quickly becomes obvious that YOU know

more about their product than THEY do.



And THEY work for the bleepin' COMPANY !



This has happened "once or twice" to me.


----------



## Dawg

Thought I would drag this one up.......

How about people that sell or try to sell items and don't post pictures? I can't tell you how many times I have passed over something because of the lack of a picture. 

Posting a picture lets people that don't necessarilly know what an item is, to see it and allow them to better make a decision, and it also lends creedence to the seller actually having said item.


----------



## [email protected] Messenger

For all artists out there, I heard this from one of my friends, as she put it :" Drawing on demand without inspiration"


----------



## skalomax

Ugly Luxeon Tints.


----------



## Mockingbird

People who can't figure out that President Kennedy was shot from the front.


----------



## TOOCOOL

What a great thread :rock:

Parents who leave their kids in the play area at McD's 
NY driving test is so easy a monkey could pass it. 
People who can't park between the lines in a parking lot.
When the road sign says left lane closed, they stay in the left lane and where the road closes expect me to let them in 
But my biggest pevve... IF THE ROAD AHEAD IS CLEAR AND THERE IS A CAR BEHIND YOU MOVE TO THE RIGHT LANE


----------



## Lite_me

TOOCOOL said:


> What a great thread :rock:
> NY driving test is so easy a *monkey* could pass it.


 Don't you mean a *Caveman*?


----------



## Fizz753

TigerhawkT3 said:


> Proprietary battery packs and unlabeled AC adapters.
> 
> My Lenmar charger has a big AC adapter with the word "LENMAR" printed right on it. Its 12V car adapter has the unit's model number printed on it. I had another AC adapter that sat on my desk for several weeks until I remembered that it went with my cheapie cordless screwdriver. Is it so hard to scrawl the product name on its adapter? <cut>



I bought a little label printer for JUST that reason. Pretty much slap a lable on the adapter as soon as it comes out of the bag / box it came in. Makes life a little simpler when your bent down behind the computer desk trying to remember which adapter goes to what.


----------



## tradderran

Thujone said:


> I, like you, cycle. We however are not the problem. For me it is the 70k UNL students that are < 1 Mi from my work. And as for the streets being too busy to cycle in the street we actually have bike only lanes for them so they will keep off of forbidden side walks. But they only use them if they happen to be going on the right one way, otherwise they jump onto the sidewalk instead of going a block over like they are supposed to. :scowl:


 
If you accidentally stick your umbrella in the spokes. They will remember next
time. Works like a charm


----------



## Galiphrey

It bugs me when people say "checksum" when they mean "CRC."

That reminds me of the "splitting hairs" argument, or the "splitting hairs" attitude--I mean the attitude of "you're just splitting hairs." What this means is "yes there's a distinction, but it's not worthwhile to make it" and "you're just a jerk if you do." There's even the attitude of "small errors make me appear humble. If you don't make and tolerate small errors too, or even big errors that appear small, it means you think you're better than everyone else." To be right is to be wrong. To be right is to be wrong?? That's great. Thank you for that.

Just because you can hold the "you're just splitting hairs" attitude, it doesn't mean that the distinction is actually worthless. Distinctions that may seem worthless are sometimes not. Really! One example is the difference between 2.5mAh and 2.5Ah. Believe it or not, they really are quite different. Honest! Even the difference between 2.5Ah and 2.5A is a big one. I tell you the truth. -or the difference between 0.002 cents and $0.002, for instance. Does it really matter? Oh, who cares.

Anyway, I've gone to using that argument too, just for spite. If someone contradicts me, I'll just say "Oh, you're just splitting hairs, now" even though they're clearly not. Why shouldn't I? It's just so annoying.


----------



## luxlunatic

Back to driving. Too many to list but this is one for today.

People who decide to use their windshield washer at 65 on the freeway and your stuck in a comet tail of dirty, soapy water while your clean windshield gets covered, very considerate.


----------



## eebowler

People who chew gum with their mouth open.

A$$ wholes who spit their gum anywhere.

Nasties (especially women) who belch outloud in public. 

People who spit in the middle of the freaking road.... Heck, if you have to spit, aim for the grass or at least the side of the road PLEASE!

Drunks.

People who dig their nose in public, roll up the snat(snot) and flick it somewhere.

People who pick up my pen/pencil and use it without asking. (If they asked, I'll lend them the 'lending pen' instead of the one I use for myself.)

I really hate people looking at my food while I'm eating.


----------



## TigerhawkT3

Biting my cheek really hard.

Sand in my flashlights.


----------



## jtr1962

Cyclists who can't ride in a straight line. Usually it's kids who do this but I've seen some adults do it as well. Is it really so hard to keep the bike following the road instead of riding like you're on a slolam course? To make things worse, usually the people riding like this are also going 8-10 mph. Because of their weaving, it's impossible to pass them if you have cars to your left. Nothing worse than getting stuck behind a creeping cyclist when you feel like laying your ears back and running. :shakehead For that matter, I really wish the slowest cyclists would just stick to the sidewalk.

Another pet peeve is this "riding much too fast" crap. Usually it's some elderly person who'll make a comment like that, but often it's amateur cyclists, the kind who'll hit the brakes in panic if they exceed 15 mph on a downhill, and then do an endover. I'll always remind the person that the same speed limit applies to me as to cars. If it says 40 mph and I'm going 33 then I'm not breaking any laws, even if they feel "I'm riding much too fast".


----------



## The_LED_Museum

Another thing that pisses me off is when some dim bulb is standing in the curb cut, and you (in your electric wheelchair) need to use that curb cut - and they ignore pleas of "Excuse me please" or even "Get the ---- outta my way willya!!!".

This happened on a surprisingly frequent basis at the Pike Place Market in northwestern downtown Seattle, just west of Pine St. and 1st Avenue.

It made me so angry that I wanted to tear their Leica or Pentax cameras off their necks and beat the cameras to a pulp with an aluminum baseball bat (not a wood bat, as the cameras are made predominately out of metal), and wad up their "Seattle Attractions" maps and cram them up their bungholes.


----------



## Lee1959

The two that come to mind are:

Calling a revolver a pistol, a pistol has an integral chamber to the barrel and the chambers of a revolver are in the cylander. They are both handguns, butnot the same thing. 

Calling the president, Bush. I was brought up to respect the office he was elected to in a free election, even if you didnt the man, he is still the President of the United States and if we do not show him respect, how can we expect any other country to. I would say the same thing if Bill Clinton was president still and was called Clinton, and I did not repsect him.


----------



## jtr1962

Lee1959 said:


> Calling a revolver a pistol, a pistol has an integral chamber to the barrel and the chambers of a revolver are in the cylander. They are both handguns, butnot the same thing.


Along those lines, it really annoys me when lawmakers call a 9mm handgun an assault weapon. To me an assault weapon is something with a very long barrel which fires hundreds of rounds a minute, not a handgun with a 17 or 19 bullet clip.

Another annoyance-why can't they make adult vitamins that taste halfway decent like children's vitamins? I wonder how many people don't bother taking vitamins because they taste bad enough to make you gag. One of my "favorites" was a B12 complex with iron which I was taking when my carpal tunnel syndrome was acting up. It was like eating rust. oo:


----------



## Valolammas

jtr1962 said:


> Cyclists who can't ride in a straight line. Usually it's kids who do this but I've seen some adults do it as well. Is it really so hard to keep the bike following the road instead of riding like you're on a slolam course? To make things worse, usually the people riding like this are also going 8-10 mph. Because of their weaving, it's impossible to pass them if you have cars to your left. Nothing worse than getting stuck behind a creeping cyclist when you feel like laying your ears back and running. :shakehead For that matter, I really wish the slowest cyclists would just stick to the sidewalk.



I agree wholeheartedly with that! My other cycling related pet peeve are pedestrians who just have to walk side-by-side. I understand that they want to talk to each other, but if there are more than two of them (and pretty often two are enough) they completely block the lane/sidewalk. And pretty often they make no effort whatsoever to give you any room even if you are coming towards them from the front so they can't possibly not see you coming. I know it's stupid, but this pisses me off so much that I usually don't even slow down. If they are too lazy to move aside when there's ample time, then let them jump aside when there's not.

Another favorite are people who park their cars anywhere they feel like. Especially if they block the pedestrian and cycling lanes. Cars belong on the &#%!¤ street, so park them there!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

A summertime pet peeve - 

The sound of flip-flops on a hard tile floor. FWAP! FWAP! FWAP!

Flip-flops on a hard tile floor in an echo-ey room - FWANNG! FWANNG! FWANNG! :hairpull:


----------



## Monocrom

Biggest one.... People who act rude and inconsiderate to others, but get angry when you return the favor. This is a huge problem, especially in NYC.

Personally, I treat people the exact way they treat me. I can be nice and warm. Or, well; if you act like a worthless piece of $#^% towards me, you've got no right to complain when I treat you like it. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Second would be stupid people.... I've gotten into two heated telephone conversations over the past year. One was when I called the idiot Building Manager at his office.... which is literally around the corner and up the street from my home. The other was with a co-worker from an extension on a different floor of a corporate building.....

You guessed it, both of those idiots hung up on me.:ironic:
The Building Manager got an instant call back. Secretary said he just stepped out. (Yeah right.).... I made sure to leave a message, calling him an idiot for hanging up on someone calling from around the corner.

The co-worker got a face-to-face confrontation. Nothing happened physically, but I made him look like an idiot in front of other co-workers. (Must admit, that was fun).


----------



## TigerhawkT3

Alcohol. Everyone else seems to enjoy it, but I can't stand any of the varieties I've tried (from beer to brandy and more). I feel like I'm missing out, but I suppose I'm better off without it.

People "forgetting" that a computer can do certain things.

A general example of this is when companies release products with some whiz-bang function, that an ordinary PC can do just as well. The tagline is the supposed advantage that you can do that task "without even turning on your PC!!!" Of course, most people have a PC, and keep it on, so it's almost always easier to expand its duties very slightly than spend several hundred dollars on a standalone unit.

A more specific example is the strange notion that the only way to listen to music is with an iPod. This has given rise to the popular image of tech-savvy hipsters typing away at their laptops while listening to their iPods. Well, I have news for you hipsters: If you've got a laptop in front of you, YOU DON'T NEED YOUR IPOD.

I can't stand it when people downplay the unpleasantness of something. 
"You'll feel a slight pinch." Okay, now I know it'll hurt like all get-out. 
"We're just going on a little walk up this here hill. It'll only be a few minutes." I'm sorry, but hiking a 45- to 60-degree incline covered with potholes and loose dirt is not my idea of fun, and neither is two hours in the dust and sun. If I knew I was in for that, I would have avoided it.

The Garmin iQue M5 (a combo PDA/GPS). I almost feel like it has a different malfunction every time I use it.


----------



## LuxLuthor

Oh, you are just splitting hairs here.



Galiphrey said:


> It bugs me when people say "checksum" when they mean "CRC."
> 
> That reminds me of the "splitting hairs" argument, or the "splitting hairs" attitude--I mean the attitude of "you're just splitting hairs." What this means is "yes there's a distinction, but it's not worthwhile to make it" and "you're just a jerk if you do." There's even the attitude of "small errors make me appear humble. If you don't make and tolerate small errors too, or even big errors that appear small, it means you think you're better than everyone else." To be right is to be wrong. To be right is to be wrong?? That's great. Thank you for that.
> 
> Just because you can hold the "you're just splitting hairs" attitude, it doesn't mean that the distinction is actually worthless. Distinctions that may seem worthless are sometimes not. Really! One example is the difference between 2.5mAh and 2.5Ah. Believe it or not, they really are quite different. Honest! Even the difference between 2.5Ah and 2.5A is a big one. I tell you the truth. -or the difference between 0.002 cents and $0.002, for instance. Does it really matter? Oh, who cares.
> 
> Anyway, I've gone to using that argument too, just for spite. If someone contradicts me, I'll just say "Oh, you're just splitting hairs, now" even though they're clearly not. Why shouldn't I? It's just so annoying.


----------



## MarNav1

Threads about Pet Peeves! Ha! Just kidding! All the above.


----------



## MarNav1

Dawg said:


> Thought I would drag this one up.......
> 
> How about people that sell or try to sell items and don't post pictures? I can't tell you how many times I have passed over something because of the lack of a picture.
> 
> Posting a picture lets people that don't necessarilly know what an item is, to see it and allow them to better make a decision, and it also lends creedence to the seller actually having said item.


Guilty as charged, I just can't seem to make it work. Maybe you could help me out?


----------



## TigerhawkT3

Walking through spiderwebs.

Ick.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

People who boom their stereos in town or at night. I just love it when I'm battling a migraine and some idiot who thinks he's cool, because he put a $5,000 stereo in a $1,500 car, pulls up next to me at a stop light with bass that's making stuff on MY vehicle rattle, to say nothing of what theirs sounds like. I'm usually driving a 1 ton 4x4 dually that wouldn't even notice running over a Honda; this makes me feel the same way Mr. Potato does about sport bikes.

:buddies:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Diesel_Bomber said:


> People who boom their stereos in town or at night. I just love it when I'm battling a migraine and some idiot who thinks he's cool, because he put a $5,000 stereo in a $1,500 car, pulls up next to me at a stop light with bass that's making stuff on MY vehicle rattle, to say nothing of what theirs sounds like. I'm usually driving a 1 ton 4x4 dually that wouldn't even notice running over a Honda; this makes me feel the same way Mr. Potato does about sport bikes.
> 
> :buddies:



Amen to that! It's moments like that when I'd love to have a highly focusable EMP generator.


----------



## TigerhawkT3

Smoke alarms. rant: ahead.)

They go off for no reason, and they don't respond to attempts to shut them up when you try. The smoke alarm in my room went off a few minutes ago, and there was no fire or smoke anywhere. Heck, we even have windows open, so it wouldn't even have been a CO alarm (not that this particular detector detects CO anyway...). It just went off, and there was no button to push, and activating the remote control at it didn't work either (a pretty common feature), so I popped it open and yanked out the 9V. It was beeping at me the whole time, but thankfully I had my shooting muffs close by.

The 9V batt ZTSed at about 50% (average reading), and I just tested the voltage as 9.0V OC, so it couldn't have been that, either.

Smoke alarms cry wolf so often that I don't even believe them any more, which is pretty bad, since if there were an actual fire and the smoke alarm happened to do what it was supposed to, I'd just silence it. I've pretty much given up on even the most expensive models, as they have the same false alarms and un-shut-up-ability problems as all the rest.


----------



## Burgess

The security alarm in my 1995 Ford.


Has a "Panic Alarm" on the wireless-remote-control key-fob.


In the years which i've owned it, i've accidently pressed

*-- that Dam Button --*

several times.


It is *supposed* to shut off (cease) when you press the Panic button again.


But it never DOES !


Gotta' drop what i'm doing, 

go outside,

unlock the vehicle door,

and stick my key into the ignition (turn it ON).


:hairpull: ___  ___  ___ :scowl:


Can you tell that it bothers me ? 


Thought about "sealing" that Panic button with glue.


_


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

Bump! (I'll quit bumping old threads soon, promise.)

People who drive with their headlights off at night because one headlight is burnt out. This makes absolutely no sense to me. At the very least, one headlight is better than none.

:buddies:


----------



## G1K

People who don't pick up their feet when they walk, it's as if they do the absolute minimum foot lifting to get forward motion.

Here's a proper use of language one.

People who say "my house needs cleaned" or "My car needs repaired".

It's my house needs TO BE cleaned, or is in need of cleaning or simply needs cleaning.

Is it really that tough?

Ryan


----------



## MarNav1

Inconsiderate neighbors! They let their dogs bark or whine for hours while they are 10 feet away from the door and are too lazy to control them. We have an a..hole neighbor who has damaged our fence twice and when you ask them what happened they say I'm sorry but don't offer repairs or any money to fix it. These same people backed into my car a couple days ago (I have a strong suspicion who it was but can't prove it) and caved in the back door, about $600 damage but are too chickensh.t to admit it. People who you hold open doors for at the mall and can't say Thanks! People who empty their shopping carts out and take their goods away and leave the cart there for you to move. I've also let people go in front of me in a long line and they don't say thanks.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

People who ramble in an endless string of tangents, leaving you hopelessly lost in the conversation. Example:

Me: What time is it?

Them: Let me check my watch... I got this watch because my other one broke when I dropped it on the floor. I dropped it because I was startled to see my old friend Sally. We haven't seen each other since high school. They finally did fix that broken window in the tower of the school building. I think it was broken when a bird smashed into it... poor bird. Must have been a larger bird like a hawk. Strange though, since I read that the hawk population is down lately, probably because of pollution. That's why we decided to buy a smaller car next time. So we've been looking at cars... Oh wait, what was your question?
:hairpull:


----------



## jtr1962

Noticed another pet peeve of mine while cycling tonight-valet parking signs. Now it annoys me enough that some people are too lazy to park their cars themselves but that's not real reason these signs are a pet peeve. Rather, it's because the restaurants insist on sticking them to left of the row of parked cars on the street. In other words, _right in the space where bicycles usually ride_. Even worse, since the traffic near a restaurant is often heavier, that means swinging out to the left to avoid the sign isn't always possible. In other words, I have to slow down or possibly even stop completely because of a damned sign which has no business being there. :hairpull:

After this happened to me a few times I took to either turning the signs so they face opposite traffic  , or just moving them into the space between two parked cars, often knocking them over for good measure. Either way the effect is the same-the sign is out of the way for the next hapless cyclist. I already have a nice planned speech should a restaurant employee catch me in the act of relocating the sign, but so far the chance to try it hasn't come up. I think they may even be breaking some laws regarding impeding traffic by placing the signs where they do.


----------



## tradderran

One of My pet peeves. Is cyclist who put there 25# bike in the way of
my 6500# Truck and think they have the right of way. we ALL know who
will win this argument.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

tradderran said:


> One of My pet peeves. Is cyclist who put there 25# bike in the way of
> my 6500# Truck and think they have the right of way. we ALL know who
> will win this argument.



AAAAAMEN!!!!

In theory, bikes DO have exactly the same rights as a motor vehicle. However, until I see a bicyclist get a ticket for impeding traffic or running a red light/stop sign or not signaling where they're going ahead of time, this will remain just a theory and not a reality.

Pet peeve: People who use their fog lights when there's NO FOG.

:buddies:


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye

Diesel_Bomber said:


> In theory, bikes DO have exactly the same rights as a motor vehicle. However, until I see a bicyclist get a ticket for impeding traffic or running a red light/stop sign or not signaling where they're going ahead of time, this will remain just a theory and not a reality.



Cyclists are ticketed every day. They do have the same rights on the road. MY pet peeve is idiot motorists who feel "put off" that they have to turn their steering wheel an extra inch to give the accepted (and mandated in many states) 3 foot buffer. You're sitting in your climate-controlled vehicle (one that gets awful mileage if it weighs 6,500lbs as tradderran's does) driving along and you feel completely inconvenienced that you have to take a second out of your day to be courteous, let alone safe, to another citizen. 

Wait 'till gas hits $6/gal and you're on a bike. See how you feel then. :scowl:


----------



## greenlight

I'm tired of my neighbor locking and unlocking his car all day long with his keyfob. It starts at 6:45 some days. Chirp, Chirp, Chirp, Chirp. He's in and out of the car, sometimes only after a minute, but insists on locking it each time with his keyfob. Chirp, Chirp, Chirp, Chirp. Some days I hear that chirp 50 times or more, and it's a Toyota Tacoma, so it's REALLY LOUD. 

I would understand if there was crime around here, but there is none. Just neighbors walking their dogs and kids going to school. Yet it continues, Chirp, Chirp, Chirp, Chirp. Then there's the extra chirps when he has to double check the status of the alarm from inside. 

As a comparison, I haven't locked my car in years here. There's no crime. 

I'll find some way to get back at him.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

Pet peeve: People who let their kids scream endlessly in the store. I have LP daughters ranging from 6 months to 5 years old. I understand that kids just plain won't be quiet sometimes, but when that happens I take them out of the store until they calm down.



Valpo Hawkeye said:


> Cyclists are ticketed every day. They do have the same rights on the road. MY pet peeve is idiot motorists who feel "put off" that they have to turn their steering wheel an extra inch to give the accepted (and mandated in many states) 3 foot buffer. You're sitting in your climate-controlled vehicle (one that gets awful mileage if it weighs 6,500lbs as tradderran's does) driving along and you feel completely inconvenienced that you have to take a second out of your day to be courteous, let alone safe, to another citizen.
> 
> Wait 'till gas hits $6/gal and you're on a bike. See how you feel then. :scowl:



The bicyclists and LEO's in your community are obviously much smarter and more aware than the ones here. My opinion of them would have to go in the pet-likes thread. The vast majority of bicyclists here do not obey traffic laws at all and often drivers must take dangerous evasive action to keep from smearing them.

My truck weighs closer to 10k lbs, yet still gets better mileage than most minivans while burning a renewable fuel. I don't drive my truck as a commuter vehicle, and I completely agree that doing so is ridiculous. If a bicycle could haul my tools, drag a 25k lb trailer on poor(or non-existent) roads, and still get me to the site and back home in a reasonable amount of time, I would seriously consider buying one. However, I suspect that by the time technology advances to the point where a bicycle will do this and cost a reasonable amount, electric BEV trucks will have been available for a LONG time and I'll already own one. :naughty:

:buddies:


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye

Diesel, I'm glad to see that you're a reasonable person. I also agree that many cyclists have a chip on their shoulder and challenge traffic or disregard traffic laws. However perfectly safe cyclists are also routinely harrassed and abused by idiots on the road who think it's just awful that they have to share the road with something (someone) who doesn't have a motor. 

I'm not an avid cyclist; I only ride to cross-train. However, I am a runner and every Sunday morning I go for a 3-6 mile recovery run. Nearly every Sunday morning there's one old guy who, at 7 am, honks at me and yells to get off the road. Problem is, I'm running against traffic like I'm suppoosed to, I'm not being unsafe, and there's NO ONE on the road other than him. Still he feels inconvenienced to have to steer out a few feet to allow me to have a nice Sunday morning run. 

Finally, I agree that large vehicles have their place. I'm a plumber/service tech by trade and I had to drive an E-350 for years before I moved into the job I have now. There was no way around it. A V6 wouldn't cut it. However, what aggrevates me to no end are the "Cowboy Cadillacs", the huge dually, tricked out trucks that are nothing more than a run-about car. The bed is as clean and un-used as the day it rolled off the lot.


----------



## jzmtl

Pedestrians. The pedestrians in downtown Montreal is HORRIBLE, they are running amok in the city. They cross on green lights, cross on red lights, cross with no lights. They do by themself, they do it in groups. They start to cross even when light is turning red, then they walk across the street slowly, while looking at you.

Then there are the drivers who pile into intersection when clearly the traffic ahead isn't moving, so when the other direction has green light and free road ahead, but can't move because the dipshits jamming up the intersection.


----------



## TITAN1833

Ex smokers,man it is like they just rose from the ashes, to annoy me


----------



## jtr1962

Diesel_Bomber said:


> In theory, bikes DO have exactly the same rights as a motor vehicle. However, until I see a bicyclist get a ticket for impeding traffic or running a red light/stop sign or not signaling where they're going ahead of time, this will remain just a theory and not a reality.


I fully agree that cyclists should get tickets for impeding traffic or otherwise doing stupid things, but I don't feel they should be subject to all the same laws as motor vehicles. They not a motor vehicle. They're much lighter, much slower, can stop faster, can turn faster, and most importantly the rider has far better visibility than a motorist. There's a good case to be made for allowing cyclists to treat red lights and stop signs as yield signs, meaning that they must stop if there's cross traffic, but can pass through if there isn't.

Consider this example of me riding. I'm proceeding at 20 mph (about 30 feet per second). By the time I'm two seconds from an intersection I can usually see anything coming from the intersecting road at least a block away, if not further. At the usual traffic speeds of 30 to 40 mph that means I have at least 4 to 5 seconds from the time I can see that the coast is clear to proceed entirely through the intersection. Most intersections take 2 seconds or less to clear at 20 mph. So thats 4 seconds total from the time I can determine all clear until I'm actually past the danger zone. So long as my visibility allows one block or more of the intersecting road to be visible, I can proceed through red lights at more or less full cruising speed. If visibility is less, I slow down as needed before making the go/no go decision. Even if the coast is clear when I'm two seconds away, and a car comes through unusually fast, I still have some time to stop or slow enough to avoid them. If a car is going 80 mph, I might not see them when I'm two seconds out, but I'll still see them when I'm one second and 30 feet away. This is plenty of time to come to a complete stop even from 25 mph. The only time my method might fail me is if a car happens to be driving at 150 mph. This obviously won't happen on a local city street.

In short, passing red lights and stop signs is a perfectly safe practice if done properly. There's also another case to be made for allowing cyclists to pass red lights. Lights are usually timed for car speeds. Often a cyclist obeying the law will get stuck at every single red light. When the lights are spaced a few blocks apart this greatly slows you down and saps your energy. Often just passing through one light can mean all greens for a while instead of all reds.

I guess then another of my pet peeves are traffic laws which treat bikes like motor vehicles. They're not. The laws should reflect this. BTW, allowing cyclists to treat red lights as yield signs is legal in at least one or two cities (I forgot which ones).


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye

jtr1962 said:


> There's also another case to be made for allowing cyclists to pass red lights. Lights are usually timed for car speeds. Often a cyclist obeying the law will get stuck at every single red light.



Not to mention that the ones with sensors will NEVER turn for you (on a bicycle) until a car comes along to trip it for you. BTW, some states have laws on the books that allow cyclists to treat stop signs as yield signs and lights as stop signs, similar to what you mentioned.


----------



## jzmtl

Cyclists here, like pedestrians never give a damn about lights. I'm all for they can run whatever the hell they want, but if they get creamed running lights they face all the consequences, and pay for vehicle's damage.

I've seen way to many cyclists running redlights without even slowing down, only to come within a foot or two away from being ran over. 

And just today while I was walking across intersection on green light a cyclist ran the redlight, almost ran me over. I was all ready to shove him sideways and make him splatter on pavement but he avoided me at last moment.


----------



## jtr1962

jzmtl said:


> And just today while I was walking across intersection on green light a cyclist ran the redlight, almost ran me over. I was all ready to shove him sideways and make him splatter on pavement but he avoided me at last moment.


That's really an attitude problem on the cyclist's part. I always yield to pedestrians in the crosswalk. I also stop for lights and wait for green where there's heavy cross traffic. I feel like slapping the cyclists I see weaving through crowded intersections, often nearly becoming a bumper decoration in the process. I'll be the first to admit that a lot of cyclists are a--holes.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

JTR-

Mostly agree w/ your post. I'd like to point out that you're several orders of magnitude smarter than the average bicyclist in my area. If all the bicyclists around here were as smart as you then there'd be no problem.

This morning I stopped at a 4-way stop sign. Normally, whoever gets to the stop sign first has the right of way, or if you stop at the same time whoever is to the right has the right of way. I stopped perhaps 5 seconds before the bicyclist even got to the stop sign. Had they been another car I would have started across the intersection, but knowing the way bicyclists "think" around here I waited. Sure enough they blew straight through the stop sign. Other times with similar situations I've started across the intersection(as is my right by law) and they've barely stopped in time, yelling, swearing, and flipping me off. One of them even threw his Nalgene bottle at me.

Back to your normally scheduled thread.......... :buddies:


----------



## Burgess

Always gripes me when bicycle riders are out at night,
withOUT a light (front *or* rear).

And (get this) often they don't even have any Reflectors !

Naturally, their dark-colored clothing makes it worse.



And i speak as a bicycle rider, myself. 


When i would go riding after dark, my* Two Main Concerns* were:

-- Don't get hit by a Car

and

-- Don't run into anything/anyone in the darkness


Therefore, i equipped my "ride" with enough retro-reflective material
to be readily-visible from Any Angle.

Not to mention, having one Quite Powerful headlight,
and a second (spare) headlight (just in case) 

And a *pair* of blinking red LED's in back, each at different blink rates.


Health reasons have curtailed my riding the past couple years,
but i'm *still amazed* how "Blissfully Un-Aware" many (adult) cyclists are.



_


----------



## TigerhawkT3

I can't stand it when other CPFers turn all your posted words around, then respond to it with a personal attack.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

People who have no peripheral awareness. You know what I mean - they constantly bump into you in hallways, back into you, walk into a doorway and stop there, blocking others from going in or out.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

This was an (ahem) interesting day. Pet peeves:

1. Parents that let babies cry continuously when they haven't even checked to see why the baby is crying.

2. Picking up the cute baby that was crying and sitting her on my hip, only to feel the warm wet SPLOOSH clear through a sweatshirt, a flannel shirt, and a t-shirt.

3. Fathers that don't bring a change of clothes for their babies. :scowl:

4. Fathers that have NO CLUE that their daughter was sitting in a puddle of her own urine, sopping wet. 

5. Fathers that have NO CLUE how long it's been since their daughter's diaper was changed. 

6. Fathers that already have two kids they can't take care of, that can't maintain a decent house, that can't maintain a running vehicle, and yet they go buy a DOG too. Which, of course, they can't care for either.   

Seriously, how stupid can a person get? :thumbsdow


----------



## greenlight

The kids will grow up. I'll be happy if they can just control the dog. SHUT UP [email protected]!!!#$%


----------



## Secur1

People that stand exactly in front of the doors of a bus/train/tram before they open, not allowing ppl already onboard to get out !
My new tactic : walk out and run over anyone that gets in my way, then maybe they will get the fact that they need to stand aside, let everyone get off then board them selves.

People with Xenon lights in place of their regular car lights blinding everyone, including pedestrians.

People with massive SUV's that have absolutely no use for them in the city center and just bought them to show off.

People talking on their mobile while driving.

Not being able to walk on the sidewalk due to all the parked cars, yet car purchases rise every single month...

The price of every single basic good (bread, milk etc) going up, while the minimum wage remains the same.

Government corruption over the last 30 years, resulting in a select few getting richer while the majority of the population is surviving close or under the poverty line.

Working for 5 euro an hour in Greece while i was getting 3 times that in Ireland.

I could go on and on.....

Maybe i am just a grumpy old man....


----------



## PhotonWrangler

As of today I have a new one - 

Someone who sits near me in a restaurant who decides that it's time to clean out his mailbox on his PDA... with the sound effects turned on.

I kept hearing DingDong frm the booth next to me... then DingDongDingDong... DingDong.... then he got on a roll, probably deleting spams...DingDongDingDongDingDongDingDongDingDongDingDong....DingDong...DingDongDingDong.

It's even annoying to see this in print, isn't it? Imagine having your whole dinner punctuated by this annoying sound.

DingDong...:scowl:


----------



## Valolammas

Burgess said:


> Always gripes me when bicycle riders are out at night, withOUT a light (front *or* rear). And (get this) often they don't even have any Reflectors ! Naturally, their dark-colored clothing makes it worse.


 
+1, we get a lot of those around here. Bicycles generally come with reflectors attached so it's amazing how often they aren't there. Do they actually remove them or something?



Burgess said:


> And a *pair* of blinking red LED's in back, each at different blink rates.


 
How about people who put a RED blinker to the FRONT of their bicycle? Granted, it does improve their visibility, so in a way it's better than nothing, but it's just plain wrong!


----------



## tradderran

Valpo Hawkeye said:


> Cyclists are ticketed every day. They do have the same rights on the road. MY pet peeve is idiot motorists who feel "put off" that they have to turn their steering wheel an extra inch to give the accepted (and mandated in many states) 3 foot buffer. You're sitting in your climate-controlled vehicle (one that gets awful mileage if it weighs 6,500lbs as tradderran's does) driving along and you feel completely inconvenienced that you have to take a second out of your day to be courteous, let alone safe, to another citizen.
> 
> Wait 'till gas hits $6/gal and you're on a bike. See how you feel then. :scowl:


I will have you know that I am a rancher. and live in a small Texas town.
The ones who ride bikes around hear are not locales but people who haul
there bikes hear to ride our farm&ranch road's. they try to take up the 
entire lane. And block traffic when we are trying to make a living. Not
playing around. As for my mileage I get 21 to 23 MPH out of my one ton
Dodge truck. And if fuel hits 6.00 I will still be driving my truck as I have
never seen the bike that will pull a 35 ft horse trailer. The best thing for the bikers is to stay in there city.  Or get real good at dodging
the locales.


----------



## swxb12

Not a fan of drivers that don't use turn signals at 4-way stop intersections.


----------



## djblank87

People in drive-thrus that want to customize a Taco Bell order: "Extra this, none of that, more of this and just a tad of that". :shakehead

Women who put on there makeup while driving there big SUV's. 

People who chew food with there mouths open.

People who do not use turn signals.

People who text/talk/everything cell phone related in a vehicle. 

Women who write checks at the store when 18 people are behind them and they could use a debit/cc. 

Anyone who uses the phrase "Do you know who I am"? Like that means anything to me. 

People who think there s*** does not stink becuase they might be more well off than everyone else. 

Wow I will stop now I could go on for hours.


----------



## raggie33

i dislike when a family of big people walk side by side in grocery store i get so upset i just decide i don't need anything on that aisle o i don't mean if they are walking at a decent pace.i mean when they walk so slow


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I know exactly what you mean, Raggie. That annoys me also.


----------



## raggie33

i sometimes think there just trying to make me upset.i hate grocery shopping i like to get in and out.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I'm guessing that those roadblockers are also yapping mindlessly on their cellphones while they're commandeering the aisle.

I do have to catch myself at times and eralize that they're not trying to do it to annoy anyone.

Probably. :duh2:


----------



## geepondy

I always put my cart at the end of the aisle, pushed out of the way as far as possible and then walk down two or three aisles, bring stuff back before I move it. Better for me, better for the other shoppers.



raggie33 said:


> i dislike when a family of big people walk side by side in grocery store i get so upset i just decide i don't need anything on that aisle o i don't mean if they are walking at a decent pace.i mean when they walk so slow


----------



## raggie33

u should see me and my dad shop we goto 4 stores in less then 1 hour i go and get all the sale items.pw we should get air horns


----------



## PhotonWrangler

raggie33 said:


> u should see me and my dad shop we goto 4 stores in less then 1 hour i go and get all the sale items.pw we should get air horns



:laughing:


----------



## raggie33

geepondy said:


> I always put my cart at the end of the aisle, pushed out of the way as far as possible and then walk down two or three aisles, bring stuff back before I move it. Better for me, better for the other shoppers.



me to geep


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

"You know."


----------



## Arkayne

"and like, I was like..."

like like like like, kids these days.


----------



## TigerhawkT3

Losing something from my EDC. I have to root through my friend's (junk-filled) car tonight in the hopes of finding my Inka. It must have gotten pulled out at some point. I hope I find it next to or near the seat, because if it's not there, the possibilities of its location expand to an unpleasant degree.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

People who drive the wrong speed for the conditions at hand. Most of the time this means they're driving too fast, but not tonight.

I live out in the country, the main road between my house and town is a windy two lane road. The speed limit is 55, most people drive 75+, around sharp blind corners and all. Suicidal idiocy? You betcha! I've been *REAR ENDED* while driving 50 mph in my truck and hauling a trailer..........twice. A couple of my neighbors have had the same thing happen. There is far more danger of being rear ended than there is of hitting something in the road. This evening I got stuck behind someone in a minivan driving 45 mph. It is NOT fun looking in my rear view mirror and watching a pair of headlights come flashing around the corner and screaming towards me, then watching them dip as the driver realizes I'm barely moving and slams on the brakes. I put on my flashers until I found a place to turn around, then did so and took a different route home.

Whew, I feel better. 

:buddies:


----------



## jugg2

I can't stand it when people drive too slow. For example, the speed limit in my tiny town is 35mph; most people drive 35-40mph. But some people think that anything over 15mph is crazy, so they drive 10mph. That pisses me off so much. I can tolerate 25-30, or even less if the conditions are bad, but literally 25mph below?:shakehead


----------



## Galiphrey

I just have to enter a Pet Peeve into the records at this time...... It is this: to call a man using the speaker-phone function of your telephone, and then to wait until I answer before engaging in a wild fumbling action with objects or keys very near to the microphone, apparently trying to figure out how to switch over to the handset?, then to express confusion at my vocalized objection to this unsolicited sonic assault, and then to finally rip the handset off of its cradle, finishing the sequence of impulses with a big CLACKITY-WHOOOP-CLUNK directly into my left ear.


----------



## Arkayne

Kids/Teens who are texting non-stop at the dinner table.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Galiphrey said:


> ...finishing the sequence of impulses with a big CLACKITY-WHOOOP-CLUNK directly into my left ear.



Oh, I know that sound TOO well! :laughing:

I rarely dial someone when in speakerphone mode, but when I do, I also press the MUTE button so the phone won't go RATTA-RATTA-CLAKKITY-WHUP when I pick up the handset.


----------



## TigerhawkT3

A recent encounter has prompted me to reassert one of my biggest pet peeves: spiders. Long story short, this thing was way too big and extremely disconcerting. It's in our main computer room, so I'm typing this on the laptop in the living room. If it behaves around my father as it did around me, he's going to get quite a surprise in the morning when it drops out of a miscellaneous object he tries to pick up.

I really, really dislike spiders.


----------



## Thermionic

Pet peeves eh? 

In no particular order:

Weather men / women on TV, they yap and waffle away for minutes on end when I just want to know if I need to take a raincoat with me tomorrow.

Modern driving standards, yup the tailgater and light jumpers and the general pushiness and all those (usually young van driving) fools pretending they are on a race track. 

The SUV, my goodness what on earth did we do to deserve these ghastly overblown wastes of metal? I had a friend once who used to drive to the supermarket in a light tank as an antidote.

People (still) using mobile phones while driving. I was stunned to learn recently that some doom brains are texting while driving.

People who are so important that they have to have constant communication with (who knows who else) by having those daft little Bluetooth thingys stuck in their ear. 

The thousands of tons of used chewing gum left stuck to town centre pavements by nethanderatals (sp?).

The lack of decent wheelchair access generally even after the Disability Discrimination Act. 

Being called up by an answer phone to tell me something 'important' that I don’t want to know.

The 21st century…

Ah, better stop now as I am beginning to warm to the subject.


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado

Thermionic said:


> People (still) using mobile phones while driving. I was stunned to learn recently that some doom brains are texting while driving.



Then Click Here


----------



## Thermionic

Yes, thanks for that. What a fine example of intelligence in action.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

Telemarketers are the worst. I'm on the do not call list and I still get bugged daily. They don't even have people answer. They use prerecorded messages that give me no way to opt out (even though I shouldn't even have to ). There are an unlimited number of telemarketers and the number is growing. I shouldn't have to tell every one one by one to stop calling. They always call when I'm sleeping, in the middle of a good meal (it's cold after dealing with them), or when I'm in the bathroom. It's as if they have cameras in my house to tell them when it's the worst time to call so they can.

Next on the list has to be unsafe drivers. This includes so many idiotic behaviors, I can't even list all of them. People who turn right on red from a middle lane, people who don't use their turn signal, people who don't turn their turn signal off after changing lanes, people who pass you on the right while their lane is ending (an idiot almost sideswiped my car yesterday doing this), people who change three lanes over without signaling or looking (they ran me into the tall, plastic cones in the center divide since I was in the third lane over), people who use the sidewalk as a passing lane during rush hour (saw it in Escondido), tailgaters, especially the ones who force you to speed up when there's only one lane (One idiot tailgated me down the steep road to Poway and forced me up to 85 mph. When he turned at the bottom of the hill, he flipped me off.), people who cut you off and then slam on their brakes during rush hour traffic (I once got cut off by four cars simultaneously and had to slam on my brakes, when before I had the proper distance to stop.), people who cut you off within a car length during or after a storm and their tires throw rocks at your windshield and leave cracks, people who don't look both ways before turning right on red (Pedestrians usually are told to cross when those drivers get a green, unprotected light. The drivers always assume green means it's safe to go, then pedestrians get run over. When they turn right on red without looking both ways, they don't see the people making U-turns on a green arrow and either take their turn or run into them.), and last but not least people who tailgate at night blinding you with their headlights and screwing up your depth perception and then turning on their brights thinking that will make you go faster while there is no passing lane and no way to brake without them rearending you.


----------



## jtr1962

Since I've been cycling a lot more the last year or so I've noticed two things which are really starting to annoy me. First is cyclists riding against traffic, and then insisting that I'm the one who's riding the wrong way! I vaguely remember some really old driver's manuals recommending cyclists to ride against traffic, but I'm talking about those from the 1950s. Since before I was born cyclists have been told to ride with traffic. And it makes more sense since the closing speed between the cars and you is much less. Yet somehow the myth of riding against traffic has persisted to this day. All I know is I'm tired of having near head-on collisions because people can't be bothered to get the correct information. This is especially hazardous at night when car headlights blind you to oncoming traffic.

The second thing I'm finding extremely annoying is joggers in the bike lane. Again, they usually go against traffic which makes their closing speed higher, but regardless of direction they shouldn't even be there. They're slower than bikes, usually not very visible at night, and present a major collision hazard (when they're jogging against traffic their closing speed with me can be in excess of 30 mph). NYC has sidewalks on nearly every street, and usually when I see the joggers the sidewalks are nearly empty. The joggers should use them. I'm getting tired of passing joggers while mumbling "The sidewalk is on your right (left)". Oh, and another of my pet peeves is when someone calls jogging "running". To me running is when you go out full bore, not when you're loafing along at something a little greater than brisk walking speed like most of the joggers I see. 6 or 7 mph (clocked by my bike computer) is NOT running by any reasonable definition.


----------



## aussiebob

Some of my pet peeves are:

People who wear too much purfume, damn its annoying, like it makes it almost imposible to breathe around them, my grandmother especially does this. Do they think it makes them more attractive or what?


Stupid drivers, this is a popular one here, some people are so stupid the things they do, it could kill someone the stupid way they drive.


Lazy people, get of ya bum and do something, people who just sit all day really annoy me, as long as its not part of their job or something.


Thats about it.


----------



## Coop

I hate it when I'm on the phone at work and I have to look up info for a field engineer and when it takes too long for them they start whistling... I'm working my *** off for these guys, and they repay me by trying to make me deaf...

Another one, my wife just doesn't know how caps & lids on bottles and jars work... she starts out ok, but it seems that she never figured out that you have to turn it until it doesn't go any further to close a bottle or jar. Often resulting in soda going flat and condiments going bad.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Stores that take defective, returned merchandise and place it back out on display at a modest discount without clearly marking the product as defective.

I recently returned a defective electronic edvice to the store (it was 100% dead) and a couple of days later I saw it on their bargain table, marked down about 15%, with a label that said "incomplete" or something vague like that. They were waiting for another sucker to buy it! So I pulled out my pen and wrote DOESN'T WORK on the label and walked away.


----------



## zpaulg

The common theme to the bulk of these answers are PEOPLE!


----------



## TigerhawkT3

I can't stand those splash ads on Yahoo!'s main page. They "live" in a proper little box, but when the page first loads, they break out and dance across the page's actual content. There's no "hide" option, as they're all fluid and fancy with no buttons. I don't think it's programmed to happen more than once a day, but it sure peeves me.


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado

TigerhawkT3 - You need better blockers. I just went to yahoo.com and got zero popups. Nothing dancing across my screen.

Oh, yeh popups/annoying advertising is my number one pet peeve.

PM me if you want to know what I have loaded. I use Firefox.


----------



## pathalogical

PhotonWrangler said:


> Stores that take defective, returned merchandise and place it back out on display at a modest discount without clearly marking the product as defective.
> 
> I recently returned a defective electronic edvice to the store (it was 100% dead) and a couple of days later I saw it on their bargain table, marked down about 15%, with a label that said "incomplete" or something vague like that. They were waiting for another sucker to buy it! So I pulled out my pen and wrote DOESN'T WORK on the label and walked away.


I agree ! I was actually going to post the exact same thing, only I see stuff back on the shelf (with packaging tape all over it) with the brand new stuff for some other sucker to buy. Recently saw a bottle of after shave with some product missing. I was not as full as the new bottles.

BUYER BEWARE -- I always check and double check before I take something to the checkout. If it's something the store has to get from the backroom I insist on saying "Brand new in box, never opened". Most stores, I think, are helpful, I usually ask if I can open the box in front of them before buying to see if anything might be missing. This gives me the oppertunity to see if it was re-packaged improperly by the previous customer.


----------



## copperfox

+1 People standing too close behind me while waiting in line.

+1 Oblivious motorists and those who hog the high speed lane. 

I returned a silver Maglite Solitaire to Walmart a couple months ago because it was missing the head o-ring. I told this to the return counter employee, but several days later I saw it back on the shelf, being kept shut with some scotch tape


----------



## bullfrog

when family members leave kitchen knives in the sink among other dishes or soapy water - 

Or

When people are talking about their parents and refer to them as just "mom" or "dad" and not "my mom" or "my dad." They aren't my parents also! You guys ever notice this?


----------



## MorePower

People who talk about the "acid" that leaked from an alkaline battery and ruined their flashlight.


----------



## Galiphrey

Computer programs that ask me if I would like to save my changes, when I didn't make any changes!

Questions that don't end in a question mark. Why should I answer a question that's not actually a question? I'm going to go find a 1st grade workbook somewhere that illustrates in vibrant colors the purpose of the QUESTION MARK, and make copies (color copies) and stuff 'em in all the mail slots around here... (Arg.)


----------



## Galiphrey

oops.


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado

Galiphrey said:


> Computer programs that ask me if I would like to save my changes, when I didn't make any changes!



That reminds me of a company I call every once in a while. The computer asks me to Press 1 for department A or Press 2 for department B. Now you have to answer that question or it will not go to the next menu item. The next question is Press 1 for English Press 2 for Spanish. Wait, you just asked me, _in English_, to choose department A or B. NOW you want to know what language I speak/understand!? (Galiphrey - "?" for WTF emphasis. Is that O.K.?)


----------



## Galiphrey

Flashlight Aficionado said:


> NOW you want to know what language I speak/understand!? (Galiphrey - "?" for WTF emphasis. Is that O.K.?)



Even rhetorical questions like yours deserve a question mark at the end, so I have no problem that. Now, if you had used "?!" instead of "!?" then I would have had to mail you the colorful illustration on question marks. :laughing:


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado

Galiphrey said:


> Now, if you had used "?!" instead of "!?" then I would have had to mail you the colorful illustration on question marks. :laughing:



I need The Colorful Illustration for who and whom. Please send that.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Mine is drivers who never see you when you're out walking.(I work for Portland State University in the mailroom,delivering mail around campus..so I see this a lot.) I'll be walking along,minding my own bussiness,and a car will pick that exact moment to pull out in front of me as I'm crossing the crosswalk. Aagh!!! I can't stand this...


----------



## Galiphrey

I have a Linux related pet peeve. Case sensitivity. On what occasion do I need multiple file names together being all the same except for case? Is that really a good idea? Does the occasional "benefit" of being able to have both "hello.txt" and "Hello.txt" together really outweigh the constant inconvenience of having to remember the right case of everything?

And a pet peeve not related to Linux: Clothing. Er, more specifically, the fragility of clothing. In this day n' age, can we not make some kind of fabric with which I can cover myself which is not susceptible to permanent damage every time I dare to leave my house? I want the freedom to walk outside or into my garage without damaging anything. (talking about grass n' grease)


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado

CandlePower - Lumens - Lux - Emitter Lumens - OTF Lumens

Make my life easier and have everybody use the same measurements.

 Do you know how many times I wanted a light, but I could figure out which one was better, because they used different measurements?! 

CPF has been my savior. :thanks:


----------



## Jarl

Galiphrey said:


> And a pet peeve not related to Linux: Clothing. Er, more specifically, the fragility of clothing. In this day n' age, can we not make some kind of fabric with which I can cover myself which is not susceptible to permanent damage every time I dare to leave my house? I want the freedom to walk outside or into my garage without damaging anything. (talking about grass n' grease)



Man, I know where you're coming from- why can't someone make some decent clothes that I can wear for more than a year without having to replace them??


----------



## Burgess

Gee, and *I'm* thinking . . . .


*why can't someone make some decent clothes that I can wear for more than a year *

*without having to WASH them?? *


:green:


(well, a guy can *dream*, eh ?)

:eeew:
_


----------



## TigerhawkT3

WoW's current "zombie infestation."

Worst. Idea. Ever.


----------



## fire-stick

Being interrupted..

Someone not listening to me when I talk to them..

People who don't pay attention when they drive..

Lazy people..


----------



## copperfox

fire-stick said:


> Being inter-


YEAH I HATE THAT TOO!!! 



> rupted.


----------



## Galiphrey

fire-stick said:


> Being interrupted..



Boy, me too. I'm with you there. Being interrupted goes hand in hand with automatic contradiction. You may not realize how frequently that goes on in normal conversation, until you pay attention, but I find that people will quickly, automatically, and blatantly contradict you on any point that takes them more than, oh, 500mS to process. I.e., if they don't understand what you just said within 500mS, then it can't possibly be right, even if it is actually an AGREEMENT with what THEY just said. So they go off contradicting themselves in effect. You can have whole conversations like that, as entertainment, where you, as yourself, make no original statements at all. It's for Parties and Nightlife!


----------



## taiji

people blowing their noses when eating in a restaurant. 

biggest peeve of late is the smacking sound that some people make when they are eating. Arrgh!!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

People who are too lazy to take their shopping cart to the proper return area when they're done loading their car and leave it sitting in a parking spot.


----------



## KD5XB

Drivers who don't use turn signals AT ALL. EVER. ANYWHERE.

Drivers who don't stop at a stop sign until they are past the white line. (You see, I drive an 18-wheeler, and I NEED that room to turn safely. Not stopping behind the white line blocks the part of the road I need to use to turn. Besides, the law says to stop before passing that line.)

Drivers who pull 6 feet out into the street from a parking lot and then try to find a traffic opening to pull into. They always seem to think I can run over somebody in the next lane to keep from hitting their front end.

Drivers who drive 60 MPH until I try to pass them and then accelerate away.

Drivers who pull out to pass me and then sit next to me for the next 20 miles.

Drivers who I pass and then they accelerate to match speed with my trailer tandem wheels, thus preventing me from returning to the right lane, especially when there is oncoming traffic.

Drivers who follow me at night with the high beams on.

Drivers I meet at night who refuse to use their low beams.

I guess that's enough about drivers --

Bad spelling in email and on forums. "Breath is a noun, breathe is a verb. When you breathe, you take in a breath and exhale it." There is no word spelled "noone", it's "no one". You get the idea.

Mixed tenses in speaking -- "needs painted" -- the correct phrase would be "needs *to be *painted".

High school graduates who have no knowledge of 4th grade geography. I met one the other day, living in Texas, who claimed to have never heard of Amarillo.

High school graduates who have no knowledge of 4th grade government/civics. The number of people who think our governments system of "checks and balances" refers to Democrats and Republicans is incredible. The checks and balances refer to the three branches of government -- Executive, Judicial, and Legislative.

At lest twice a week, I am amazed at some supposed high school graduate, and in some cases COLLEGE graduates who are totally ignorant of some important part of our history or government or whatever. One college student I met a couple of years ago was so proud that he was learning Swahili in school, yet couldn't spell simple words in ENGLISH.

Speaking of English, why the [email protected]#$ do I have to 
Press 1 for English"??? What happened to the "melting pot"? Today it's more of a collection of oil and water, or maybe jelly beans -- nobody wants to be part of the group any more.

Guess I'm just a curmudgeon after all that, but thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Amarillo? Isn't that one of those creatures that looks like a speed bump? (kidding) I share a number of your gripes, KD5XB,


----------



## Eugene

When you try to take your family of 4 to a restaurant where you seat yourself and all the tables big enough to fit 4 or more people are taken by one or two people so you have to sit your 4 at a table for 2.


----------



## kyhunter1

People who slow down but never stop for stop signs, and swear they did stop! Idiots.... Guess it's a rolling stop nowadays.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

"Probably."

This has been annoying me lately. Lots of people doing important/dangerous/deadly things using methods that will "probably" work. If you think that new hot chocolate flavor at Starbucks will "probably" be good, that's fine, but I don't want to hear it if you think that one $2.00 Harbor Freight ratchet strap will "probably" hold two cords of wood onto the trailer/truck. I also don't want to hear that you think that car audio amp you just wired in with 4awg wire will "probably" be okay without a fuse of any kind. It's a different level of consequences, people can die and property can be damaged. "Probably" has no place there.

End rant, thank you for listening. :buddies:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

DieselBomber, you're probably right.  I've definitely noticed a general lack of precision in many day to day conversations. For me this manifests itself like this: someone makes a badly uninformed purchase decision regarding some piece of technology, and they have wildly disproportionate expectations of how it will work for them. When it inevitably winds up performing far below their expectations, they blame everyone and everything in sight except their own lack of preparation prior to the purchase.

It's kind of like the person who drops $2500 on a large flat screen HDTV and then whines about all of the programs that "don't look like they're HD." Here's a newsflash for those folks: just because you bought a color tv, it doesn't mean that every show will be in color.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

Ditto! Research before you buy! In this day of sales experience being more important than knowledge of the product, if you don't know more than the salesperson, then you didn't do enough research.

:buddies:


----------



## jtr1962

PhotonWrangler said:


> For me this manifests itself like this: someone makes a badly uninformed purchase decision regarding some piece of technology, and they have wildly disproportionate expectations of how it will work for them. When it inevitably winds up performing far below their expectations, they blame everyone and everything in sight except their own lack of preparation prior to the purchase.


Wow, you just described my late father. He would buy stuff from places like Odd Lot or National Wholesale Liquidators or the local 99 cent store, and then complain when it broke 2 days later. He just wouldn't see or understand the difference between a $2 cheap Chinese LED flashlight and something like a Fenix. It was all about price, yet he expected the cheap stuff to perform as well as the expensive stuff. One time he bought me a new pair of sneakers when I was in college. He seemed so proud when he said I only owed him $1. A week later the soles were worn flat.  His reaction was one of disbelief.


----------



## Galiphrey

Going along with "Probably," it appears to me that there's a trend right now of , ahm, non-committalness. Yes, non-committalness. It's a word I just made up, just now. Sorry, KD5XB. What I mean is, nobody has any certainty of anything anymore. I don't know if it's in the spirit of political correctness, or if they're just afraid of being blamed if their assertion turns out to be wrong, but it seems like everyone has subscribed to a philosophy that all knowledge is suspect, and that you can't guarantee anything with certainty. You can take it to the extreme: even any functional, internally consistent system of understanding is based on a set of axioms or premises, which could simply be wrong. So you can't even be sure of your own existence. It is technically true that all knowledge is really belief. But it used to be that people committed to a position and SAID things, period. Now they say probably things, but maybe not. It's an attitude of "don't hold me to it." "Don't hold me to anything, please." "In fact, I'm not even a person. I'm just a mindless executor of big corporate policy, which was itself put forth also by non-persons." Sorry, that is a tangent. Back on track---I think it may indicate a decline of "belief" in general. Here we are, human beings, with this incredible, beautiful capacity called "belief," and nobody is using it. After some generations, it will dwindle away.


----------



## jtr1962

Galiphrey said:


> Going along with "Probably," it appears to me that there's a trend right now of , ahm, non-committalness. Yes, non-committalness. It's a word I just made up, just now. Sorry, KD5XB. What I mean is, nobody has any certainty of anything anymore.


You're probably right. :hahaha:  :laughing:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Galiphrey said:


> What I mean is, nobody has any certainty of anything anymore. I don't know if it's in the spirit of political correctness, or if they're just afraid of being blamed if their assertion turns out to be wrong, but it seems like everyone has subscribed to a philosophy that all knowledge is suspect, and that you can't guarantee anything with certainty.



A lighthearted but telling example of this is the phrase "Are we having fun yet?" Are we this unsure of ourselves? Do we need to bring in a highly paid consultant to come in, study the situation and write up a few reports and a powerpoint presentation to tell us exactly _when_ we're having fun?


----------



## jusval

A LOT of irritated people around here, huh.......

I make it easy on myself. I don't like anything or anybody. That way I keep on an even keel. Pissed off 24/7. The thing that makes me the maddest though, is when people smile.......


----------



## balou

People (most often couples) who block escalators in train stations by standing side-by-side.
I don't know how it is elsewhere, but here there's the simple rule of "walk on the left, stand on the right" (in German it even rhymes). It's even painted on the escalators - on the left there are footprints printed one step apart, on the right there are two footprints on one step.

So, if you have to rush from one platform to another... there's always a dimwit couple blocking your path. 
Some react to an "excuse me", and you can pass without much of a slowdown. Some will not even react after a second "SCUSE ME!". And then they're acting as if I were rude if I squeeze me between them. They are the rude ones - yes, they "haven't done anything", and I have pushed them, but that's exactly the problem..
Oh and of course, if it's an elderly couple you can't just rush through them, I don't want to hurt anybody. And most of the time it _is_ an elderly couple blocking the way...

So please people - it's ok with me if you don't mind missing a train and just take it slowly, but let everyone the freedom to rush if they wish to do so.

I feel better now


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Some people turn into complete idiots when confronted with an escalator. Often it's little kids, trying to race the escalator by walking in the opposite direction. It creates a tripping and collission hazard. The really annoying part is that their parents aren't watching them and keeping them in line.


----------



## jtr1962

I saw a woman trying to get a shopping cart on an escalator in a K-Mart. The cart was wider than the escalator. No way was it going to fit. Yet she kept shoving it forward, perhaps thinking the escalator would magically widen. Amazing how people like that can get through the day alive.


----------



## Flying Turtle

PhotonWrangler said:


> Some people turn into complete idiots when confronted with an escalator. Often it's little kids, trying to race the escalator by walking in the opposite direction. It creates a tripping and collission hazard. The really annoying part is that their parents aren't watching them and keeping them in line.



Guilty as charged. I remember back in the day as a kid racing up the down escalator. It was in a fairly deserted place where we weren't getting in anyone's way. Still pretty stupid, but fun. Thanks for bringing back a very old memory.

Geoff


----------



## Moka

People who refer to ATMs as ATM machines...

and People who say they're gonna put it in the Microwave... Its a Microwave OVEN!!!


----------



## greenlight

balou said:


> People (most often couples) who block escalators in train stations by standing side-by-side.
> I don't know how it is elsewhere, but here there's the simple rule of "walk on the left, stand on the right" (in German it even rhymes). It's even painted on the escalators - on the left there are footprints printed one step apart, on the right there are two footprints on one step.
> 
> So, if you have to rush from one platform to another... there's always a dimwit couple blocking your path.
> Some react to an "excuse me", and you can pass without much of a slowdown. Some will not even react after a second "SCUSE ME!". And then they're acting as if I were rude if I squeeze me between them. They are the rude ones - yes, they "haven't done anything", and I have pushed them, but that's exactly the problem..
> Oh and of course, if it's an elderly couple you can't just rush through them, I don't want to hurt anybody. And most of the time it _is_ an elderly couple blocking the way...
> 
> So please people - it's ok with me if you don't mind missing a train and just take it slowly, but let everyone the freedom to rush if they wish to do so.
> 
> I feel better now


This is when you break out a bright flashlight. "Elevator emergency; coming thru!" Everyone steps aside for a guy with a bright flashlight..


----------



## balou

My only light right now is my cellphone light.

Another thing: I hate when nitecore D10s take more than a week to cross the atlantic ocean. Must have flashlight NOW!
Out of desperation I went shopping locally for a interim flashlight. Guess what happened... https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2794482#post2794482
and a 2D maglite costs 60$ here... a magcharger is $300


Oh, and more things that annoy me:
Huge, inexplicable price differences between Switzerland.. and pretty much any other country. Grado headphones... 180$ instead of 80$... of course flashlights as mentioned above... cameras... add at least 50% premium... potato chips, 500g... 4$. Why? Potato taxes! :green: Go over the boarder to Germany and you get the same chips for way under a dollar.
Even genuine swiss army knives are cheaper if bought abroad..


----------



## A/V Dude

People who respond to threads like this.:whoopin:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

A/V Dude said:


> People who respond to threads like this.:whoopin:



People who make fun of people who respond to threads like this.


----------



## A/V Dude

PhotonWrangler said:


> People who make fun of people who respond to threads like this.


People who make fun of people, who make fun of people, who respond to threads like this.:thinking:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

A/V Dude said:


> People who make fun of people, who make fun of people, who respond to threads like this.:thinking:



For someone who professes to hate these types of threads, you seem to be following this one with great interest. 

Sometimes ya just gotta vent about something, you know? It's not polite to whine or complain, however a forum like this allows us the opportunity to let out our frustrations in small, measurable parcels rather than bottling them up until one's temper goes . This is a good thing.


----------



## A/V Dude

PhotonWrangler said:


> For someone who professes to hate these types of threads, you seem to be following this one with great interest.
> 
> Sometimes ya just gotta vent about something, you know? It's not polite to whine or complain, however a forum like this allows us the opportunity to let out our frustrations in small, measurable parcels rather than bottling them up until one's temper goes . This is a good thing.



I don't hate. Hate wastes to much energy. I just saw an opportunity to type something funny. You were just the fuel, I used and took advantage of you and for that I am sorry.:kiss::nana::wave:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

A/V Dude said:


> I don't hate. Hate wastes to much energy. I just saw an opportunity to type something funny. You were just the fuel, I used and took advantage of you and for that I am sorry.:kiss::nana::wave:



No apology necessary, AVDude. I was just having fun with it also. And that's a good point about hate. Life is just too short for that.


----------



## A/V Dude

But on a serious side My biggest pet peeve is When some one decides to drive at 55 MPH in the passing lane on a 65 MPH highway.


----------



## Tirodani

Bands and DJs who never play at less than eardrum-blowing levels. In terms of DJs, this is (in my experience) pretty much all of them.

I'm a musician in my 20's, with a very open mind, so it's not like I've got some prejudice against certain kinds of music. I just value my hearing and don't think it's fun to suffer pain and damage my hearing. Since the damage is irreparable, I'd go so far as to call it a form of mutilation. It amazes me that so many people are OK with this.


----------



## loving light

People that remove the selling price on items in the Market Place or the Custom b/s/t.Why do they do that?Haaaaaaaaaaaate.


----------



## Big_Ed

Tirodani said:


> Bands and DJs who never play at less than eardrum-blowing levels. In terms of DJs, this is (in my experience) pretty much all of them.
> 
> I'm a musician in my 20's, with a very open mind, so it's not like I've got some prejudice against certain kinds of music. I just value my hearing and don't think it's fun to suffer pain and damage my hearing. Since the damage is irreparable, I'd go so far as to call it a form of mutilation. It amazes me that so many people are OK with this.



I agree 100%. The times I went to go see a live band, I had a hard time hearing for a day and a half. The last couple times I went, I used ear plugs. Still not a pleasant experience, still reaked of smoke when I got home. It's been several years since I've seen a live band, and I don't miss it. I'll just buy the album!


----------



## Galiphrey

People who walk around every day with absolutely no concept of context, who cannot fathom that they could be operating within just one of many different possible specific contexts. It's ridiculous, and it happens ALL THE TIME. I wonder if it could be the leading cause for miscommunication, in fact. Maybe they are all solipsists.


----------



## Flying Turtle

Galiphrey said:


> People who walk around every day with absolutely no concept of context, who cannot fathom that they could be operating within just one of many different possible specific contexts. It's ridiculous, and it happens ALL THE TIME. I wonder if it could be the leading cause for miscommunication, in fact. Maybe they are all solipsists.



I think I agree. :laughing:

Geoff


----------



## TigerhawkT3

*Lane ends - merge left.*

*|\*

"Oh, that means I should go really fast in this nearly empty, ending lane so I can scoot ahead of people who deliberately merged early even though it slowed them down. They have to let me in, right?"

Wrong.


----------



## Galiphrey

Flying Turtle said:


> I think I agree. :laughing:
> 
> Geoff



Well, you might, if you existed. I have a pretty good argument for why you couldn't possibly exist actually. I'd tell you all about it, except that anyone who read it would instantly , even having never existed in the first place. So then, having never existed, you couldn't have read my argument and would immediately reappear again, and would be stuck in a state of existential oscillation. And you wouldn't like that. (Maybe I need to lay off the Mt. Dew...)


----------



## Flying Turtle

"Existencial Oscillation" I think that's still illegal here in the South.

Geoff


----------



## KD5XB

Galiphrey said:


> Yes, non-committalness. It's a word I just made up, just now. Sorry, KD5XB.



No problem -- that kind of thing is fine, but totally slaughtering things that people should have learned in 6th grade AREN'T.

"Needs painted" indeed. Hmph.



> What I mean is, nobody has any certainty of anything anymore. I don't know if it's in the spirit of political correctness, or if they're just afraid of being blamed if their assertion turns out to be wrong, but it seems like everyone has subscribed to a philosophy that all knowledge is suspect, and that you can't guarantee anything with certainty.



I think it comes from the number of people who always try to show someone WRONG. They can't say "I disagree", they have to say,"YOU'RE WRONG. W - R - O - N - G."

As if they find they are better people for having destroyed some else's statement.

You can find examples in any forum on the internet.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

When you're driving a big truck/trailer and are making a turn onto a side road................and someone on that side road pulls up RIGHT to the edge of the main road and just sits there, when it's obvious that you'll need both lanes to turn your truck and trailer. Then they refuse to back up. And traffic has already moved in behind you so you can't back up either. 24 foot truck, 40 foot trailer............doesn't turn like a Honda Civic.

:buddies:


----------



## KD5XB

Diesel_Bomber said:


> When you're driving a big truck/trailer and are making a turn onto a side road................and someone on that side road pulls up RIGHT to the edge of the main road and just sits there, when it's obvious that you'll need both lanes to turn your truck and trailer. Then they refuse to back up.



EXACTLY.

(Post #291...)


----------



## A/V Dude

When posts like this go dead.:laughing:


----------



## gsegelk

loving light said:


> People that remove the selling price on items in the Market Place or the Custom b/s/t.Why do they do that?Haaaaaaaaaaaate.



:laughing: I totally agree!!


Mine would have to be driving related, which is so popular here! At the entrance to my work, the majority of people come in on the same road in the same direction. There is a line that starts backing up in the middle turn lane (to take a left into work) and it sometimes the line can get very long. The part that I really hate is that some people decide to go past the line, make a U-turn, and take a right into the entrance. Not only does this cut the entire line but it also stops the people who have waited from turning since the person who did the U-turn has right-of way. The line would move a whole lot quicker if they didn't do this.

Maybe it's my fault for not doing this too but it drives me crazy every time I see it. I guess they're just more important than everyone else!


----------



## Sadsack

What gets me is people who don't know how to merge getting on the freeway. Instead of coming down the onramp accelerating to the flow of traffic with turn signal on and looking back over their shoulder to pick their spot where they can slide in without making everyone slow down to let them in, They instead drive down the onramp doing about 40mph talking on their cellphone to the end of the ramp and expect people to slow down to let them in. When I'm in the Big Rig, I love making these people drive down the shoulder of the freeway for awhile:devil: You can spend millions trying to improve the freeways but untill people learn how to enter and exit them properly your going to have back ups!


----------



## KD5XB

Sadsack said:


> What gets me is people who don't know how to merge getting on the freeway. Instead of coming down the onramp accelerating to the flow of traffic with turn signal on and looking back over their shoulder to pick their spot where they can slide in without making everyone slow down to let them in, They instead drive down the onramp doing about 40mph talking on their cellphone to the end of the ramp and expect people to slow down to let them in. When I'm in the Big Rig, I love making these people drive down the shoulder of the freeway for awhile:devil: You can spend millions trying to improve the freeways but untill people learn how to enter and exit them properly your going to have back ups!



No kidding!

Have you noticed that many 4-wheelers are always using the wrong pedal? When they should be accelerating to merge, they're on the brakes, and when they should be slowing down for ice or a road hazard, instead they floor it to try and make sure "they're not behind any slow truck". Sooner or later it catches up to them...


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

People who drive around at night with their parking lights on and no headlights at all because they have one headlight burned out. You flash your headlights at them and they flash their one headlight a couple times to let you know the other's burned out. I understand that not many people carry a spare bulb and the tools to change said bulb with them, but surely ONE headlight is better than none?

:buddies:


----------



## A/V Dude

Oh and people who spend $80.00 on a shirt that has the designers name emblazoned on it. Hilfiger Sure I want to pay Tommy to advertise his stuff. Shouldn't that be the other way around?


----------



## Big_Ed

A/V Dude said:


> Oh and people who spend $80.00 on a shirt that has the designers name emblazoned on it. Hilfiger Sure I want to pay Tommy to advertise his stuff. Shouldn't that be the other way around?



My dad has always felt that way about those badges or stickers on the back of cars that advertise the dealer who sold the car. License plate frames are better. At least those can be easily removed with no damage to the paint.
As for the clothes with names of manufacturers on them, I think many people don't mind because they see it as kind of a status symbol.


----------



## A/V Dude

Big_Ed said:


> My dad has always felt that way about those badges or stickers on the back of cars that advertise the dealer who sold the car. License plate frames are better. At least those can be easily removed with no damage to the paint.
> As for the clothes with names of manufacturers on them, I think many people don't mind because they see it as kind of a status symbol.



I agree, but Tommy and the others must be Driving to the Bank Laughing and thinking SUCKERS! Hell I would.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

People who refuse to slow down to accomodate poor driving conditions. Even when I'm driving slowly and safely I've got to worry about getting hit by the idiots who are fishtailing and drifting around.


----------



## flashburn72

Great thread.
People who do not know how to drive.
People that cut across the clearly marked isle's in a parking lot at high rates of speed. I have almost been t boned a couple times.
People that just dont obey the driving laws.


----------



## Galiphrey

Telephone numbers written with periods instead of dashes. I don't know why, but it just rubs me the wrong way! Seems gratuitously pseudo-techno-popish, or, something. Especially, to do this in formal situations is really inappropriate in my opinion, like something we'll look back on later and be embarrassed.


----------



## Galiphrey

about. I mean. Embarrassed _about_. Er, that is to say, it's something about which that upon which when later we look back, to be then embarrassed.


----------



## Flying Turtle

I'm getting tired of hearing the new phrase "shovel ready projects" in regards to economic stimulus money. Our governor must be spouting it every day.

Geoff


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Flying Turtle said:


> I'm getting tired of hearing the new phrase "shovel ready projects" if regards to economic stimulus money. Our governor must be spouting it every day.
> 
> Geoff



Yeah, that phrase started getting old the second time I heard it.


----------



## jtr1962

Flying Turtle said:


> I'm getting tired of hearing the new phrase "shovel ready projects" in regards to economic stimulus money. Our governor must be spouting it every day.


Most of what comes out of politicians' mouths these days is definitely "shovel ready".


----------



## Big_Ed

Galiphrey said:


> Telephone numbers written with periods instead of dashes. I don't know why, but it just rubs me the wrong way! Seems gratuitously pseudo-techno-popish, or, something. Especially, to do this in formal situations is really inappropriate in my opinion, like something we'll look back on later and be embarrassed.



I couldn't agree more! It's like they're trying to make the phone number seem like a dot com or something really high tech. Almost seems a bit snobbish to me, like the dash is not good enough anymore or something.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Big_Ed said:


> I couldn't agree more! It's like they're trying to make the phone number seem like a dot com or something really high tech. Almost seems a bit snobbish to me, like the dash is not good enough anymore or something.



That's how I feel about it also. Snobbish and a bit narcissistic.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

I know this has been mentioned before, but I need to rant some more about it:

People who insist on driving 55mph on the freeway in the FAST lane.

I'm fine with people driving whatever speed they want on the freeway. There are two, and often three, lanes exactly for this; so that you can pick the speed you want and then other people can go around you or you can go around them as necessary. If you want to go 55 then that's just fine with me. When I'm hauling a big load or pulling a trailer that's precisely what I do. But I do so in the slow lane, where I can go 55mph without impeding the people who want to go faster. Today I was in an empty truck and had miles to cover and the clock was ticking; every minute that passed was $$ I was not making. I've heard the arguments about fuel consumption at 80mph vs. 55mph. Not only do I not care, but I would rather burn more fuel to go faster. Time is money and I make more money when I get to the jobsite an hour and a half earlier even if it cuts my fuel mileage in half or worse.

To the owner of that dark blue Prius who was driving northbound on I5 between Salem and Woodburn around 7am this morning, I have some wisdom for you. In America, the right lane on the freeway is the slowest lane. The farther left you get, the faster you should go. If you are being passed by traffic in the lane to your right, then you need to be in a lane farther to the right. Continue moving right until you're not being passed by people in the right lane or until you're in the slowest lane possible. Here's the really important one: If you're in the farthest left lane and are being passed constantly by traffic in the right lanes, and you have a driver behind you who's flashing his brights at you and turning on his left turn signal like he wants to go into a faster lane that isn't there, you REALLY need to get out of the way. Please do so next time. You can drive in the slow lane at exactly the same speed you were and not impede other drivers.

Thanks for listening to me vent. Maybe this will educate some people.

:buddies:


----------



## AMRaider

Diesel_Bomber said:


> I know this has been mentioned before, but I need to rant some more about it:
> 
> People who insist on driving 55mph on the freeway in the FAST lane.
> 
> I'm fine with people driving whatever speed they want on the freeway. There are two, and often three, lanes exactly for this; so that you can pick the speed you want and then other people can go around you or you can go around them as necessary. If you want to go 55 then that's just fine with me. When I'm hauling a big load or pulling a trailer that's precisely what I do. But I do so in the slow lane, where I can go 55mph without impeding the people who want to go faster. Today I was in an empty truck and had miles to cover and the clock was ticking; every minute that passed was $$ I was not making. I've heard the arguments about fuel consumption at 80mph vs. 55mph. Not only do I not care, but I would rather burn more fuel to go faster. Time is money and I make more money when I get to the jobsite an hour and a half earlier even if it cuts my fuel mileage in half or worse.
> 
> To the owner of that dark blue Prius who was driving northbound on I5 between Salem and Woodburn around 7am this morning, I have some wisdom for you. In America, the right lane on the freeway is the slowest lane. The farther left you get, the faster you should go. If you are being passed by traffic in the lane to your right, then you need to be in a lane farther to the right. Continue moving right until you're not being passed by people in the right lane or until you're in the slowest lane possible. Here's the really important one: If you're in the farthest left lane and are being passed constantly by traffic in the right lanes, and you have a driver behind you who's flashing his brights at you and turning on his left turn signal like he wants to go into a faster lane that isn't there, you REALLY need to get out of the way. Please do so next time. You can drive in the slow lane at exactly the same speed you were and not impede other drivers.
> 
> Thanks for listening to me vent. Maybe this will educate some people.
> 
> :buddies:


 
+1

That and drivers who insist on talking on their cell phones. I wouldn't mind so much if folks could drive well and talk at the same time, but more often than not I see folks on their cell phones doing some pretty dangerous stuff.


----------



## KD5XB

Diesel_Bomber said:


> To the owner of that dark blue Prius who was driving northbound on I5 between Salem and Woodburn around 7am this morning, I have some wisdom for you./quote]
> 
> It won't help.
> 
> It wouldn't help if you were to confront this driver in a parking lot and beat them to a pulp.
> 
> It ESPECIALLY won't help if they're driving a Prius.
> 
> You see, these people think a Prius is the "best car ever made", they're making a stand for the environment, energy, safety, yadda, yadda, yadda -- and they will try to force everybody else into their mindset.
> 
> It's really bad when you're hauling a big liquid load, those loads are really hard to start and stop.


----------



## Empath

Diesel_Bomber said:


> To the owner of that dark blue Prius who was driving northbound on I5 between Salem and Woodburn around 7am this morning



What's in the left lane of Oregon's I-5 isn't suppose to be a concern of truck drivers. Whether the truck is loaded or empty, the speed limit for trucks is 55 and they're confined to the farthest right lane unless passing.


----------



## PetaBread

What irritates me is all the "Fenix....." threads in the flashlight "LED" and 

"General" sections. Also all the stupid threads with questions that can 

easily be answered by using the damn search function at the top. 

And Everyone who recommends a Nitcore Flashlight (D10 and EX10).

They're the 2 most problematic flashlights I've seen on this forum and the EDC forum.


----------



## NonSenCe

great thread..

but i have too many "hates".. so i better not get started. 

maybe a day when i have time and am pissed enough of something to go into the right grumpy mean old man attitude!


one peeve that covers so many aspects of life:

People that think that they are better than other(s) because they *fill in the blank*.

beliefs/wealth/nationality/and the list goes to infinitum.

only sad thing is..

that when i meet a person such as this, i also think that by default, i am better than him/her.

catch 22.


----------



## Hoggy

*Ban Minivans!*



Diesel_Bomber said:


> I know this has been mentioned before, but I need to rant some more about it:
> 
> People who insist on driving 55mph on the freeway in the FAST lane.
> 
> I'm fine with people driving whatever speed they want on the freeway. There are two, and often three, lanes exactly for this; so that you can pick the speed you want and then other people can go around you or you can go around them as necessary. If you want to go 55 then that's just fine with me. When I'm hauling a big load or pulling a trailer that's precisely what I do. But I do so in the slow lane, where I can go 55mph without impeding the people who want to go faster. Today I was in an empty truck and had miles to cover and the clock was ticking; every minute that passed was $$ I was not making. I've heard the arguments about fuel consumption at 80mph vs. 55mph. Not only do I not care, but I would rather burn more fuel to go faster. Time is money and I make more money when I get to the jobsite an hour and a half earlier even if it cuts my fuel mileage in half or worse.
> 
> To the owner of that dark blue Prius who was driving northbound on I5 between Salem and Woodburn around 7am this morning, I have some wisdom for you. In America, the right lane on the freeway is the slowest lane. The farther left you get, the faster you should go. If you are being passed by traffic in the lane to your right, then you need to be in a lane farther to the right. Continue moving right until you're not being passed by people in the right lane or until you're in the slowest lane possible. Here's the really important one: If you're in the farthest left lane and are being passed constantly by traffic in the right lanes, and you have a driver behind you who's flashing his brights at you and turning on his left turn signal like he wants to go into a faster lane that isn't there, you REALLY need to get out of the way. Please do so next time. You can drive in the slow lane at exactly the same speed you were and not impede other drivers.
> 
> Thanks for listening to me vent. Maybe this will educate some people.
> 
> :buddies:



Sorry for quoting this in it's entirety, but I couldn't agree more! Totally and wholeheartedly!
But let it also be said, that I would have loved to be driving a Toyota Prius right now! I may have had a chance for driving a Prius, but that time has passed. Instead, I'm driving a '98 Toyota Camry - still a car known for reliability.

But still - I get pissed to all hell when I hear people blaming the above on Prius owners, as if _all_ Prius owners are going to be driving like that! I've seen more than my fair share of Prius's passing ME on many occasions! (And I'm a crazy MOFO with an I9000 Passport radar/lidar detector that has no dependents, and driving an older Camry! )

Heck, if you want to get pissed at a general category of vehicles - *BE PISSED ABOUT MINIVANS!* 85-95% of the time I notice a slowdown for no reason - whether it's the freeway, highway, interstate, or even local roads - it's because of some minivan driver.. NOT a Prius driver. As of yet, NEVER a Prius driver.

And on that note, let's not even talk about vehicles with a 'NASCAR' sticker on the back - YIKES!! They seem to drive slower than a turtle caught on a snail's back. (I once worked with a dude from Kentucky who was great with these sayings. ;-)


----------



## chmsam

Not the minivans around here, my friend. Oh, no. In my neck of the woods the minivan is usually about .037 nanometers off your rear bumper. All the while the driver is passing Cheerios back to the trunk monkeys or slapping Junior, who's in a third row seat. (Reminds me of a family like the line from an old song by Chuck Brodsky, "Seen black-eyed children with their black-eyed Ma, Learning family values from their red-knuckled Pa. Creepsville"). 

Either that or they weave in and out of traffic at 90 or more while in a 35mph zone. Usually speeding along with the rust rotted doors flapping so much they almost hit the Baldini Special tires ("Nice set of threads" ain't what you should be saying about a set of tires, by the way). You can almost hear them screaming, "Get outta the crosswalk ya darned bunch of nuns! I gotta get my lard butt to the Spa before the mud gets cold!"

And no, this minivan behavior is not limited to one gender of driver or age group. However, a very few of the worst offenders seem to have multiple religious bumper stickers on the back just to hold the rust together. Since even the denominations vary, you can't really tell who's a nut job. I'd guess that maybe somebody hasn't read what is to them "A Sunday (or Saturday) Book of the (Only One Day a) Week." I always though they were meant as guidebooks and not as projectiles to hurl at the kids or other drivers on the road. 

But eh, what do I know?


----------



## jtr1962

Found another pet peeve recently. What is going on lately with Google where clicking on the search results _always_ results in either being redirected to an ad, or just a blank page? This is beyond annoying. You need to click on the link twice to actually go where it claims to go.

Another long standing pet peeve of mine are those idiotic "salad bowl" sinks which were the latest styling trend starting a few years ago. I mean the ones which look like this. Besides looking annoyingly ridiculous (like someone put a bowl under a faucet), they have absolutely no practical, functional advantage over a regular sink. They visually interrupt the flow of the counter surface they're mounted on, making them look like an afterthought rather than something built-in. In the practicality department, you need to lift heavy, water filled pots to dump the water in the sink rather than just putting them on the counter and tipping them to pour into the sink. And any overflow when overfilling the sink spills over the side of the bowl instead of going down the overflow hole as on a regular sink. It's just a stupid change for its own sake thing with no redeeming value whatsoever. Thankfully the fad seems to be on the way out lately. I can't help but think in a decade or so how dated these things will look. You'll go into a house, see one, and say "That looks so turn of the century".


----------



## Big_Ed

jtr1962, I see those sinks in a lot of homes that I work in. They are almost exclusively in more expensive homes, always in bathrooms. I've even seen them made of glass. Now that's stupid. Just drop something onto/into it and you run the risk of breaking the sink. I think they look terrible too. Maybe the idea is to somehow look like old wash stands with a pitcher and bowl. But it's usually on a marble counter top, and has an ultra modern looking faucet, which makes it look even more out of place.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

Empath said:


> What's in the left lane of Oregon's I-5 isn't suppose to be a concern of truck drivers. Whether the truck is loaded or empty, the speed limit for trucks is 55 and they're confined to the farthest right lane unless passing.



For Empath:

I was driving a 1 ton Dodge pickup. Your point still stands though, as the posted speed limit was still 65mph and I was going 10-15mph higher than that, as was everyone else in the fast lane.

Everyone:

For the record, I was *NOT* tailgating the slow driver ahead of me.

Please don't turn this into a Prius-bashing thread. I've heard of the slow-Prius-phenomenon, but have yet to experience it. As far as I can tell, idiots drive all kinds of vehicles(yes yes, including 1 ton Dodge diesels).

:buddies:


----------



## KD5XB

*Re: Ban Minivans!*



Hoggy said:


> But still - I get pissed to all hell when I hear people blaming the above on Prius owners, as if _all_ Prius owners are going to be driving like that! I've seen more than my fair share of Prius's passing ME on many occasions!


You're right, of course -- my jab at Prius owners came from a conversation I had with a couple who were driving one cross-country a few years ago. What I said above was exactly what I got from them. Of course, it's only one sample out of many.


----------



## LEDobsession

Those who fail to dim their brights in my presence.... and continue to leave them on after I have flashed them. I wish I could turn on my light bar on top of my truck but I fear I would blind them and cause a wreck.


----------



## Empath

A couple of posts have been removed.

Don't forget this statement from the rules:



> You agree, through your use of this BB, that you will not use this BB to post any material which is knowingly illegal or promotes illegal activity.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

The degree of criticalness for getting a system back up and running is directly proportional to the probability that in order to access that system, you will be confronted by a door for which you do not have a key.


----------



## Coop

PhotonWrangler said:


> The degree of criticalness for getting a system back up and running is directly proportional to the probability that in order to access that system, you will be confronted by a door for which you do not have a key.



I can relate to that... I manage cellphone networks for a living, and on one network, some smartguy decided to have a major hub site installed on a secured location where access needs to be requested 48h in advance. 
Now it's great that the equipment is in a secure environment, but in case of outage, this gives me a major problem. From the moment of receiving the outage notification, I have 4h to investigate the problem, get a field engineer on site and resolve the issue. Making it impossible to keep an outage on this location withing the SLA.


----------



## Big_Ed

I don't know if this one's been mentioned, but another pet peeve fo mine is when people leave shopping carts all over a parking lot. Especially when there are cart corrals in several spots. Come on! Don't be so lazy! I hate it when you see what appears to be an open parking spot, only to see a cart or two right in the middle of it.


----------



## jtr1962

Other pet peeves about stores:

1) People throwing those small hand baskets by the registers. They are stackable, but most can't be bothered to take 2 seconds to stack them properly. End result-an unstable, sloppy pile of baskets which eventually tips over.

2) Cashiers who use 3 or 4 times as many bags as necessary, and on top of that double-bag everything, even light items like bread.

3) Self-pay lines. Besides that they obviously result in more lost revenue from dishonesty than labor savings, they move way more slowly than lines with a cashier. And none of them work if you want to pay with cash. One of the local groceries recently started using self-pay lines. Sometimes they only have those open, leaving those with cash only with no way to pay for their purchases until the cashiers come back from break. Dumb. I can't think of any other word for it.


----------



## greenlight

*Re: Ban Minivans!*

This may have been mentioned before, but whenever I see someone cross two or more lanes to take a freeway exit at 55mph without signaling I get steamed and it takes me a while to calm down.


----------



## Hoggy

jtr1962 said:


> Other pet peeves about stores:
> ...
> 3) Self-pay lines. Besides that they obviously result in more lost revenue from dishonesty than labor savings, they move way more slowly than lines with a cashier. And none of them work if you want to pay with cash. One of the local groceries recently started using self-pay lines. Sometimes they only have those open, leaving those with cash only with no way to pay for their purchases until the cashiers come back from break. Dumb. I can't think of any other word for it.



Ahh.. But Confucius say: get a debit card. :devil:
BTW - those self-checkout lines actually do take cash (there's a button for it). Not sure how crisp those bills have to be though..


Another peeve along the lines of Empath's post:

Cars that don't turn off their brights for WALKERS!
People don't seem to realize that walkers get blinded too!

One of the reasons I got some high-powered flashlights is for these very occasions.


----------



## blasterman

Big_Ed said:


> I don't know if this one's been mentioned, but another pet peeve fo mine is when people leave shopping carts all over a parking lot.


 
Back when I was a college punk, orphaned grocery carts provided endless entertainment on weeknights when we had nothing else to do and owned crappy cars we didn't care to scratch up.

Basically, a grocery cart, when pushed with the front bumper of a car, does interesting things when pushed into other grocery carts at a very high speed. Given most grocery carts are made of welded wire steel they act like stiff springs when they collide with a stationary objects (garbage dumpsters, parking lot lights, another cluster of grocery carts arranged like bowling pins, recycle bins, etc.) We could get them hurtling about 15-20 feet in the air at the local K-mart and into the adjacent duck pond.

They throw an incredible rooster tail of sparks when taken for a high speed rope drag behind a truck at 50mph as well.

Moral of the story: don't leave grocery carts in parking lots.

As for self check-out lanes, I don't mind them, but what annoys me is people who get confused by them and stand there staring dumbly at the screen. These are the same people that take 10-minutes at an ATM because the entire process is somehow confusing.

Then there's the over-weight 'purse-digger' that's never heard of a debit card and writes a check in the express line with the same detail that was used to sign the Declaration of Independance.

Or, the mom with 4 kids under 5yrs old paying with food stamps.....


----------



## greenlight

Like anyone ever checks your signature, anyway, right?


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

The purse-digger-check-payer bothers me too.

First off, why bother with checks at all? Swipe your card, enter your PIN, no cash back please, thank you on my way. The money comes out of the same account and takes less time to do than it does to read this paragraph.

Second, I'd have no problem with them if the check was mostly made out by the time the person's purchases were rung up, so that all they had to do was fill in the amount and hand over the check + ID, but so few do that. They know what store they're in, they know the date, they know where to sign their name, and they know that they'll need ID, and they know that all this will have to happen when the checker is done ringing up their purchases. So why do they start digging all these things out of their purse AFTER the checker has rung up their purchases and told them how much they need to pay? I'm glad they have the time to waste, my time is far too valuable for that.

There's a reason my wife and I pay the trifling fee and have most of our groceries delivered. Life is short and grocery shopping is not my idea of a good time.

:buddies:


----------



## chmsam

How about the person in the express lane taking several minutes looking for their checkbook and pen?




For $1.47 worth of stuff.



And store managers who won't open another lane when there are 10 or more people in line?



But send a clerk off on a break when there is a long line.



How about the group of 10 college kids trying to buy one case of beer? No ID in the bunch, 10 people behind them, and then the kids start to whine about it.


----------



## aussiebob

Today i was at the shopping centre, busy as all hell, only park i could find had a bloody trolley in it, so i stoped, got out and moved it to the trolley bay, then parked.
Now i pet peeve the pelicans who dont return their trolleys when they finish their shopping.
(End rant)


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

People who don't understand that there is an enormous difference between the way the world "should" work and the way the world actually DOES work.

Also, just because they think the world "should" be a certain way certainly does not mean that anyone else thinks the world should be that way too. This is probably the single biggest reason that the world is not the way it "should" be.

:buddies:


----------



## pathalogical

No matter which shopping cart you grab, it's always the one with the wobbly wheel.

The tv station icon in the bottom right corner of the screen. Why do we need to see it ???


----------



## chmsam

That icon is there so that when the FBI kicks in your door looking for Osama, they will know that you illegally recorded that one episode of "Dancing With the Stars." 

It is also useful to track how pirated copies get around on a slightly larger market. Worthwhile? Probably not if it's on broadcast TV.


----------



## TITAN1833

Diesel_Bomber said:


> People who don't understand that there is an enormous difference between the way the world "should" work and the way the world actually DOES work.:


 In reality it works like this   J/K really it's like this :shrug::shrug::shrug: I have no clue:thinking:


----------



## A/V Dude

Squirrels that get into my "Squirrel proof feeder" and eat all the bird food.      :wave:


----------



## Coop

pathalogical said:


> The tv station icon in the bottom right corner of the screen. Why do we need to see it ???



The tv station icon doesn't bother me that much, although they should standardize those on screenposition and size. What bothers me more are the pop-up ads for the latest craptastic reality-tv show during the programs I do want to watch. I mean, you get a commercial break every few minutes, is it really necessary to pollute the tv shows themselves with this kind of spam too?


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado

Coop said:


> What bothers me more are the pop-up ads for the latest craptastic reality-tv show during the programs I do want to watch. I mean, you get a commercial break every few minutes, is it really necessary to pollute the tv shows themselves with this kind of spam too?



+1,000


----------



## Hoggy

Coop said:


> The tv station icon doesn't bother me that much, although they should standardize those on screenposition and size. What bothers me more are the pop-up ads for the latest craptastic reality-tv show during the programs I do want to watch. I mean, you get a commercial break every few minutes, is it really necessary to pollute the tv shows themselves with this kind of spam too?



If you had a plasma instead of an LCD it might bug you much more. I wish they would at least alter their position.
I know burn-in tests were done on plasmas with two days of a video game on pause - and a few hours of watching something else WITHOUT turning the TV off removed the burned-in images on all but 1 out of 3(IIRC), but still..
After paying that much for a TV, those icons that stay on kind of freak you out - it's always in the back of my mind the whole time. Plus, they always get in the way of subtitles when watching something that has a few of them.

But yeah.. Those pop-up ads as to what new shows are on add heavily to that peeve!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Hoggy said:


> But yeah.. Those pop-up ads as to what new shows are on add heavily to that peeve!



Those snipes (that's what they're called in the industry) really annoy me also. It seems that they're doing them primarily because they can. A few years ago some manufacturers of broadcast gear made it cheap and easy to create those annoying little pop-ups, and it never occurred to anyone that they might be a bad idea in spite of the fact that they were easy to produce.
:shakehead


----------



## jtr1962

PhotonWrangler said:


> Those snipes (that's what they're called in the industry) really annoy me also. It seems that they're doing them primarily because they can. A few years ago some manufacturers of broadcast gear made it cheap and easy to create those annoying little pop-ups, and it never occurred to anyone that they might be a bad idea in spite of the fact that they were easy to produce.
> :shakehead


I put those pop-ups in the same category as Internet pop-ups and telemarketing-stupid ideas which never should have seen the light of day. When will companies get that advertising is having less and less effect due to extreme oversaturation? Making it louder or more obnoxious isn't an answer.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

People who think being a "man" or "badass" or whatever other "cool" description they want to apply to themselves means being the biggest *** they can be or as rude as they can get away with without someone knocking their teeth out. They try to be as insulted as possible by any offhand remark that anyone makes and get in other people's face over nothing.

All this does is show a tremendous lack of self confidence on their part, and their attempt to hide it with a transparent facade of bravado is both annoying and pitiful.

:buddies:


----------



## Onuris

Strippers and hookers with poor hygiene...

But seriously, my biggest pet peeve is people who don't respect the property of others. I am sick of all the graffiti, vandalism, and theft.

People who scribble stuff in public restrooms, all the gang symbol crap. Used to only be in the lower class areas, now it seems to be everywhere.

Even in upper class neighborhoods we can't leave anything in new homes being built in which we are installing A/V, theater, and home automation systems. There seems to be an entire class of thieves that go around stealing stuff from construction sites.

A couple of months ago we were coming out of a large shopping mall, and noticed that 2 punks were messing around with the back of my SUV. It seemed as if they were trying to break into it. I crept up on them from the front while my gf was calling the cops. Had my hand on my 1911 just in case. It was just a teenage kid and his girlfriend. I scared the living crap out of them. I have a few decals on the bottom edge of my back window and it ended up that they were just peeling off my NRA and Marine Corp decals b/c they did not agree with them. The responding officers wrote up a report citing them for vandalism and destruction of property. I spoke with their parents later, and did not press any charges against them. Think they learned their lesson.

Another pet peeve of mine are clueless city people who move out to rural areas. I have 47 acres, mostly wooded, way out in the middle of nowhere, and until a few years ago, my closest neighbors were over half a mile away. They shoot their guns nearly as much as I do. No problem. Then someone has the nerve to build a large upper class subdivision just across the road and about 1/4 mile down from my place. Almost as soon as people started moving in, the complaints and threats started. I have a 500 yard range, has a proper backstop, is perfectly safe. Downrange is not even in their direction. These idiots claimed that they were afraid for their safety, and that their kids were in danger, what a load of crap. They started calling the cops, who basically told them that there was nothing they could do. The cops got sick of them calling all the time and told them not to call anymore. They then got together and petitioned the county to have us stop shooting. That was quickly rejected. I decided to play a bit nice, and stopped shooting my .50 bmg's and other big guns late in the evening. Won't stop shooting coyotes and varmints in the middle of the night though. I was here first. This is a rural area. If they don't like it they should not have moved out here. Idiots.


----------



## KC2IXE

Onuris said:


> ...snip.... Almost as soon as people started moving in, the complaints and threats started. ...snip....



Oh, somewhere around 15 20 years ago, I'm up at a friends place, and we're shooting skeet in the field next to his house (He has the owners permission, in writing). Anyway, the new neighbors, from Manhattan, start flipping out, and call the State Police (This is up in PA). The RMP pulls into my friends drive, we break actions, put the shotguns down, and the officer walks over. Asks for the owner, and we point to my friend. Officer asked if he owned the land or had permission, Friiend said "Yep", office looked at the setup, said "Looks safe to me, mind if I take a few rounds?" - he was there around 10 minutes shooting with us. I can imagine what was going on through the brains of the folks who called it in...


----------



## chmsam

I can almost match those. About 20 years ago a couple bought an old house near here and renovated it nicely. After living there for a couple of years they decided to sue their next door neighbor because of the noise and all the activity. After legal expenses and court costs being levied upon them it came to quite a bill for them. 

Seems the judge figured that they probably should have noticed that there was a race track next door (even a small one) when they bought the place and basically asked them why they were wasting the courts time.

After a few years everybody pretty much made nice and they all seem to get along now.


----------



## Onuris

Some of the details of this whole situation are quite funny, albeit a bit frustrating.

A few of the County Sheriff deputies are friends of mine and they come out often and use my range, and even the department has used it for training on occasion. So they were obviously very sympathetic toward me. Once they told these people to stop calling them, they then started placing threatening notes in my mailbox, stating their views on how dangerous guns are, how they felt unsafe, that they would sue me, and would be filing petitions with the county with their lawyers to make it illegal to shoot so close to their subdivision. Blah, blah, blah. So I called the post office about this, and they sent letters to these people stating that it is a federal offense for anyone other than the owner of the mailbox or a postal carrier to put something in a mailbox without permission of the mailbox owner. They could be fined up to $300 plus cost of postage per item as pursuant to 18 USC Sec. 1725. My drive is gated, with iron fencing going around the frontage perimeter of my property where my house sits. So they then started throwing their letters over my gate. The deputies informed them they could be fined for littering by doing that. I guess they got their point across, so it stopped after that.

My range has been vandalized a couple of times while we were gone over the weekend. They figured out that I pen up my dogs when gone for more than a day. Not anymore. I have 2 Dogos and a Bull Mastiff that are very well trained and protective. I have a good idea of who did it, but the damage was not to hard to repair, actuall gave me a reason to do some renovtion and improvements. Filed a police report to cma, but no charges, and informed these people of that. Figured it might make things better if I played nice, and it seemed to work as things calmed down after that.

We accidentally left the gate open once while gone, and my 911 Carrera4 was in the drive, had the valve stems cut when we got back. How mature of these folks. 

There are several trails going into the woods at various points that we ride our quads on and for access to tree stands and blinds. My kids and their friends have built a few nice forts and tree houses, and then we started finding used condoms there. So with the aid of NV goggles I eventually cought the eight teens who were trespassing and having sex there, and gave them a good talking to. Had my FN PS90 with me, told them I could have legally shot them for trespassing as it is so posted. They were scared, I promised not to call their parents. Had no more issues with that.

The funniest thing with this situation happened about a year ago. There was one weekend when we had some friends over for a cook out and were shooting a lot, much more than normal. One of the couples who are basically the ringleaders of their neighborhood anti-shooting group decided that it was a good opportunitly to prove how dangerous this situation was. They broke out an upstairs window in their house that faced my propertly, used somethig to punch a hole through the wall, put the "bullet" on the floor, then called the cops. It was very evident that is was faked, and these people were completely clueless about fireams and balistics. The responding officers found an enitire unfired .38 sp. round from inside the room, bullet, primed casing, powder and all. Filing a false police report did not help their cause one bit.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

Got a story like that, too. Nothing dramatic, just annoying.

My wife and I own a 640 acre woodlot that's several miles from civilization. The property is fenced all around and covered with no trespassing signs. The first clue that we had visitors was that the lock and chain on the gate leading into the one open area on the property had been cut off. Proceeding through said gate, past a line of trees, and into said open area, we found a couple pickup trucks, a bonfire, a few tents, and a bunch of people partying and getting plastered. We went over and explained that this is private property, they needed to extinguish the fire IMMEDIATELY, pick up every bit of garbage they'd left, give me $20 to cover the lock and chain, leave, and not come back. They got verbally abusive and confrontational and didn't make any move towards leaving, so I called the sheriff. It was a tense 25 minutes waiting for the sheriff to get there, but my wife and I were both open carrying full size handguns and were dead sober; the drunken retards weren't about to start anything. The Sheriff got there and everyone got arrested for trespassing and vandalism. A couple of them had warrants out(one of them for rape) and and it turned out most of them had rap sheets. A search of the property revealed damage to several areas from taking their trucks off the roads I'd constructed (including crossing a stream several times), and a spot where a campfire had evidently gotten out of control for awhile before being put out. A civil lawsuit followed and I was awarded enough to cover the damages.

I bought that woodlot(before my wife and I got together) to have a place to get AWAY from those idiots, and they came to me. Wonderful.

:buddies:


----------



## Onuris

Wow Diesel, 640 acres, that is nice. But I don't think that qualifies as a "woodlot", sounds more like you got yourself an actual forest. 

It amazes me how idiots with warrants out on them put themselves in situations where they know they will have to confront the police. Must have been too drunk or high to remember about the warrant I suppose.


----------



## TigerhawkT3

Onuris and DB, I could go on and respond point by point to your last few posts, but I'll just put it in a nutshell:

You two are awesome!


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

Onuris said:


> Wow Diesel, 640 acres, that is nice. But I don't think that qualifies as a "woodlot", sounds more like you got yourself an actual forest.
> 
> It amazes me how idiots with warrants out on them put themselves in situations where they know they will have to confront the police. Must have been too drunk or high to remember about the warrant I suppose.



Thank you, having our own forest to play in is nice. Never have to worry about finding a clean campsite or a shooting range without neighbors. The incident I related earlier happened a couple years ago, these days my wife and I are building an off-grid cabin. It won't be our main residence and incidents like the one mentioned make me wonder about vandalism while we're not there; we may well build two houses and rent the second one out just to have someone there all the time to keep an eye on things. Would kind of negate the point of getting away from people, but we have enough room that the houses can be a good distance away from each other. We'll figure it out.

I have no idea why people with warrants out on them do stupid things. It's not hard to stay out of trouble. One could propose the idea that they know no better, but that might be a discussion for another thread. Every time I think I've reached my saturation level and that no one could do something so stupid as to surprise me.................they do. Every single time. I now expect to be surprised by how stupid people are, and I'm seldom disappointed. The fact that this has happened is a pet peeve of mine.

Incidentally, another pet peeve is nosiness. It bothers me when I'm putting on my coat and finding my sunglasses and someone other than my wife is asking "Where are you going?" or "What are you doing?" My wife is the other half of my soul and has every right to know everything about me. Everyone else needs to mind their own business, what I do and where I go are none of their concern.

Tigerhawk - 

Thanks!

:buddies:


----------



## jtr1962

Diesel_Bomber said:


> I bought that woodlot(before my wife and I got together) to have a place to get AWAY from those idiots, and they came to me. Wonderful.


To a "city slicker" like me this isn't all that surprising. Two kinds of people go to the type of places where you live. One kind are those like yourself who for whatever reason can't stand living close to others (I can't understand why but I guess you can't understand why I live where I do either). The second kind are those trying to get away from something they did. I'll hazard a guess as to which type decided to camp out on your property.

640 acres!? That's over a square mile. In my realm of experience that's enough land to comfortably house upwards of 10,000 people (but I'll grant that things get _too_ crowded once you get over about 50K per square mile). But I'm happy you say you clearly fenced off your property and put up plenty of no trespassing signs. It's a pet peeve of mine when people own huge lots of property, don't take any steps to mark it off as private, and then complain about trespassers. Unless property is fenced off or otherwise demarcated it's not surprising others make it an impromptu camp site. If I were in open country and saw no fences or structures, what's to tell me this is your property instead of just part of the forest? You and your neighbors may know who owns what, but not random passers-by. Remember that a lot of those just passing through have no idea anyone could own that much property. In general if I needed to camp out somewhere I'd assume if I couldn't see a structure or fences or no trespassing signs, then where I was is likely not private property.

On another note, if you owned that much property where I am your real estate taxes would be something like $20 million annually (based on what we pay for our 4000 square foot lot).



> I have no idea why people with warrants out on them do stupid things. It's not hard to stay out of trouble. One could propose the idea that they know no better, but that might be a discussion for another thread. Every time I think I've reached my saturation level and that no one could do something so stupid as to surprise me.................they do. Every single time. I now expect to be surprised by how stupid people are, and I'm seldom disappointed.


Sad to say, I'm only surprised when people _aren't_ stupid. More often than not they meet my low expectations of them. Oh, and not hard for you or I to avoid staying out of trouble, but most people with warrants not only have been in trouble, but they intentionally go looking for it. I'll bet the morons who made a mess of your property intentionally chose it, seeing as it obviously belonged to someone, specifically because they were looking for a confrontation. Of course they weren't expecting you would call the authorities.


----------



## jtr1962

Onuris said:


> Another pet peeve of mine are clueless city people who move out to rural areas.


As a city person I totally don't understand this myself. You have city people moving out in the middle of nowhere, and then trying to make where they moved _exactly like the city they just left_. Why bother moving there in the first place? It's sort of like me moving by Diesel Bomber, and then trying to have a subway built there so I can get around. Or like a fish thinking it might be happier living on land. Makes no sense at all. There are city people and country people. If you're strongly one or the other, just stay where you belong.


----------



## Onuris

jtr1962 said:


> To a "city slicker" like me this isn't all that surprising. Two kinds of people go to the type of places where you live. One kind are those like yourself who for whatever reason can't stand living close to others (I can't understand why but I guess you can't understand why I live where I do either). The second kind are those trying to get away from something they did.
> 
> ...But I'm happy you say you clearly fenced off your property and put up plenty of no trespassing signs. It's a pet peeve of mine when people own huge lots of property, don't take any steps to mark it off as private, and then complain about trespassers...



I really don't think that I quite fit either of those types. It is not that I cannot stand living close to other people, but that really depends on who it is. I get along well with most people, and when I was married, we had a house in a nice subdivision near town, which is where my ex-wife and our kids still live. I can understand the appeal of being a city slicker. Being close to shopping and other amenities was nice, we had great neighbors, and there were other kids around for ours to play with. We don't allow ours to just run wild though (unlike some other parents), so our house was the neighborhood hang-out. I owned the land I live on now since before I was married, had my hunting shack on it, so when I got divorced I built my dream timber frame home here. I get my kids almost every weekend, and they love the change of pace being out in the country, as we are big into outdoor activities. There is nothing that I did to have to get away from others, but it is more what they do. The noise, traffic, etc. I like living where I am at because it is nice and quiet, and being raised in a rural area for much of my childhood it just fits my lifestyle better.

The thought of fencing off my property would be nice to keep undesired people out, but it would also keep out wildlife. As I use my land to hunt on, this would not work at all. I am surrounded by hundreds of thousands of acres of woods and farmland rich in wildlife so I cannot isolate my land from that. I do have it well-posted with no trespassing signs though. There is a parcel of land that borders mine which is over 300 acres, mostly all woods, that is up for sale right now. I am currently the only one interested in and bidding on it, but do not like the price. It is at a premium for around here due to the fact that it has a freshwater lake that is almost 60 acres. We fish there a lot, and I have always wanted this land. I deliberately shot them a low but fair offer on it, and considering the current economy/market and that they are pondering a counter-offer makes me confident that I will pick up this land at a good price. There is an old large farmhouse and barn on this property that would make a nice rental, or perhaps sold off by itself with some frontage land.

On another note, to be fair to the folks who moved into the neighborhood near me, most of them are decent and I do not have a problem with them. The trouble makers are only about a half dozen of the 50 some families that live there. In fact there are a quite a few people there we get along with quite well. A couple guys from there hunt on my property, and their kids and some of the others are good friends with mine. There are several homes there that we installed the home electronics in, a couple of which we put in nice dedicated theaters. I have a nice outdoor kitchen, and am big into hosting outdoor gatherings, mostly informal. Have invited everyone from that neighborhood over at times, it surprised us how many actually come. None of the trouble makers though. Even offered to let them use the range, try it out and see what it is like...


----------



## Onuris

jtr1962 said:


> As a city person I totally don't understand this myself. You have city people moving out in the middle of nowhere, and then trying to make where they moved _exactly like the city they just left_. Why bother moving there in the first place? It's sort of like me moving by Diesel Bomber, and then trying to have a subway built there so I can get around. Or like a fish thinking it might be happier living on land. Makes no sense at all. There are city people and country people. If you're strongly one or the other, just stay where you belong.



In the course of talking to some of the people who moved into this neighborhood, I can kind of understand why they did so. Most of them are business owners, corporate executives, etc. They want to live in huge houses, which are kind of hard to find or build in town. My home is an all brick/stone timber frame that inc. the finished basement is about 6800 sq. ft. I can count on one hand the number of homes in this neighborhood that are even close to the size of mine, most are much, much larger. The land that the developers bought was all flat former farmland, perfect to build on. I think part of the appeal was in having a quiet neighborhood that was nice to retreat to after a busy workday. And the rural school system here is ranked among the best in our state. Still surprises me that subdivisions like this are built out here as the closest real towns are 18 miles west and 10 miles north east of here. Another reason I really want the land adjacent to mine is that I do not want some developer eventually buying it. Would be a shame to have it leveled and the lake filled in to build more houses.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

It's simple, and no different than in the city. There's not much "just part of the forest" in the continental US, maybe some up in Alaska. All property is owned by SOMEONE. Private owner, government agency, corporation, whatever. Someone takes responsibility for it, someone cares for it. If it's not yours and you don't have permission to be there, then stay off. If there's no gate and not a no-trespassing sign then go ahead, but even then respect the land, don't destroy the place, and don't get pissy when someone asks you to leave. 

I can understand that there are advantages to the city. Very few of them apply to me. I have zero use for public transit and have an aversion to dealing with the "public" part of that equation. I am continually annoyed by people and if I partook of my preferred activities in town(assuming there was a piece of property big enough to do so) a lot of people would be very annoyed with me. I don't need to be able to run to the corner store at 11pm for a pack of cancer sticks or a gallon of milk. I don't have kids that I need to keep in a good school district. On the other hand, the advantages to living in the country, nobody around to give a damn what I do, apply to me a lot.

10k people housed "comfortably" in a square mile? Go around knocking on doors. Ask people, if they could afford it, would they have more property around their house? If so, how much property? Would they keep living in an apartment or their small piece of suburbia? 10k people can be HOUSED in a square mile, but even "city slickers" prefer to have some space around them.

Once again, all property is owned by someone. If that someone is not you and you don't have permission from that someone, stay off.

My property is worth FAR less per acre than that found in the city, and is zoned differently. There's no access to power or sewer. The only water is the stream running through the property or a couple hundred feet under ground. At the moment there's a steel shipping container(set back under the trees and painted to match the surroundings) that I use for storage, but other than that there's no structures on the property either. Yearly taxes are very much less than $20M. 

My property(where it doesn't front the road) is fenced by two strands of barbed wire and a few gates. It's pretty low, and mostly meant to let two legged critters know they're crossing a property line. Doesn't seem to affect animals; I've seen lots of deer and elk and even a mountain lion.

:buddies:


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

Onuris said:


> about 6800 sq. ft.



Holy hell, that's a big house. I'm more than happy with 1000 ft^2. Just my wife and I and three cats, and our preferred activities are outside. We don't WANT to have to clean or maintain a house that big.

:buddies:


----------



## jtr1962

Diesel_Bomber said:


> 10k people housed "comfortably" in a square mile? Go around knocking on doors. Ask people, if they could afford it, would they have more property around their house? If so, how much property? Would they keep living in an apartment or their small piece of suburbia? 10k people can be HOUSED in a square mile, but even "city slickers" prefer to have some space around them.


Honest answer from a lot of locals here might be _less_, not more. I'm serious. Part of the problem with owning property is that it takes a lot of work to keep it looking halfway decent. If you enjoy it, are in the physical condition to do it, and have the time for it great. If not then you need to pay somebody to do it for you. Even something like our 1/10 of an acre takes more time than you could imagine between raking leaves, pulling weeds, mowing grass, keeping shrubs pruned, fertilizing, etc. And triple that if we decide to grow vegetables as we've done some years. I've seen quite a few front lawns around here cemented over. I'll guess the people had no time to maintain it themselves and no money to pay anybody to do so. So honest answer from me (and probably 90% of the locals) is it wouldn't bother me if I had less, and I certainly wouldn't want more.

Space? That's a question quite apart from the space immediately around one's home. Yeah, a lot of city people might want more space, but only if somebody else maintains it but they can still use it. In fact, that's the idea behind our public parks. In the end though space is like any other commodity. You can have too little or too much. Even if I had the resources to pay others to maintain it, not sure what I would do with acres and acres of my own personal property. Chances are good any given part would only be enjoyed by me sporadically. The rest of the time it's essentially wasted, from an ownership standpoint anyway. I'm not there, yet since it's private property nobody else can legally enjoy it, at least without asking my permission first.

I can certainly see the appeal of an isolated place far away from some of the more annoying things about city life (plane noise and air pollution come to mind). But in the end the pluses of my present lifestyle greatly outnumber the minuses. The biggest problem I've always had with the country lifestyle isn't that it lacks a corner grocery open at 11 or other typical urban amenities. Rather, it's the dependence upon personal mechanized transportation. Distances are just too great to walk or even to bike. That leaves me in change of buying, maintaining, and operating my own motorized transportation. This is something I'm not able to do either financially or physically, nor would I desire to even if I could. So stick me in a country place where everything I need is within walking, or at least biking, distance and I might be able to get by. Anything else, I might as well be on the moon. Public transit may not be for you. That's fair enough and as valid a viewpoint as any. For many though it's not just an alternative way to get around but rather the _only_ way.



> I'm more than happy with 1000 ft^2. Just my wife and I and three cats, and our preferred activities are outside. We don't WANT to have to clean or maintain a house that big.


And this is exactly the reason why many city dwellers are perfectly happy with a small personal space. Their preferred activities are also outside of where they live. They're not home enough to care how close their neighbors are.



> I am continually annoyed by people and if I partook of my preferred activities in town(assuming there was a piece of property big enough to do so) a lot of people would be very annoyed with me.


I have a visual picture in my mind of you using Flushing Meadows Park for a shooting range. :devil: That's one piece of property local to me large enough to do so. Of course, the locals would be less than thrilled about it. BTW, I just realized that your property is over half the size of Flushing Meadows Park, and I consider that park _huge_.


----------



## jtr1962

Onuris said:


> I really don't think that I quite fit either of those types. It is not that I cannot stand living close to other people, but that really depends on who it is.


No arguments from me there. One bad thing about having your neighbors nearly is if your neighbors happen to be jerks. Fortunately not the case for us in a long while. However, about 15 years ago the house next door was being rented to slobs. Their roaches crawled across our driveway in search of greener pastures. :sick2: Thankfully we didn't get infested. Oh, that's another pet peeve of mine-people filthy enough to breed all sorts of vermin.



> There is nothing that I did to have to get away from others, but it is more what they do. The noise, traffic, etc. I like living where I am at because it is nice and quiet, and being raised in a rural area for much of my childhood it just fits my lifestyle better.


I absolutely understand this. Your childhood years are usually what determines if you're a city or country person. While some can easily switch from one to the other, for many others they feel like a fish out of water.



> The thought of fencing off my property would be nice to keep undesired people out, but it would also keep out wildlife. As I use my land to hunt on, this would not work at all. I am surrounded by hundreds of thousands of acres of woods and farmland rich in wildlife so I cannot isolate my land from that.


Being that this is CPF, I think if I had a large parcel which couldn't be fenced for whatever reason I might try putting a bunch of solar powered LEDs around the property line. Wouldn't affect the wildlife much, and would certainly send a signal to the two-legged kind that somebody owns this.



> I do have it well-posted with no trespassing signs though. There is a parcel of land that borders mine which is over 300 acres, mostly all woods, that is up for sale right now. I am currently the only one interested in and bidding on it, but do not like the price. It is at a premium for around here due to the fact that it has a freshwater lake that is almost 60 acres. We fish there a lot, and I have always wanted this land. I deliberately shot them a low but fair offer on it, and considering the current economy/market and that they are pondering a counter-offer makes me confident that I will pick up this land at a good price. There is an old large farmhouse and barn on this property that would make a nice rental, or perhaps sold off by itself with some frontage land.


Your own lake? That would be cool! I can see why you want this land. I hope you get it for a good price.



> In the course of talking to some of the people who moved into this neighborhood, I can kind of understand why they did so. Most of them are business owners, corporate executives, etc. They want to live in huge houses, which are kind of hard to find or build in town. My home is an all brick/stone timber frame that inc. the finished basement is about 6800 sq. ft. I can count on one hand the number of homes in this neighborhood that are even close to the size of mine, most are much, much larger. The land that the developers bought was all flat former farmland, perfect to build on. I think part of the appeal was in having a quiet neighborhood that was nice to retreat to after a busy workday. And the rural school system here is ranked among the best in our state. Still surprises me that subdivisions like this are built out here as the closest real towns are 18 miles west and 10 miles north east of here. Another reason I really want the land adjacent to mine is that I do not want some developer eventually buying it. Would be a shame to have it leveled and the lake filled in to build more houses.


I can understand why people move to places like that. What I totally don't get is people moving to a country setting, and then trying to change enough things to make it just like the city. It's kind of like somebody moving next door to me, and then saying they should knock down all these houses and plant 1000 acres of woods around their property. Good idea to buy the land adjacent to you to keep things as they are. A similar problem exists around here. Developers buy a lot with one house, knock it down, then either build a McMansion or one or two 3-family homes (keep in mind these are on mostly 4000 square foot lots). Even worse is some places are zoned for five or six stories but until recently it didn't make economic sense to go that high. Three blocks from me some poor soul in a single family house has two five story buildings on either side. 

A 6800 ft² basement? Can I please use your basement for my model railroad?


----------



## Onuris

Diesel_Bomber said:


> Holy hell, that's a big house. I'm more than happy with 1000 ft^2. Just my wife and I and three cats, and our preferred activities are outside. We don't WANT to have to clean or maintain a house that big.
> 
> :buddies:



It started off smaller when we were designing it, but then I wanted separate bedrooms with their own bathrooms for each of my 4 kids, esp. since 3 of them are girls. Wanted them to have a large play room as well. And then I added a loft office above the master suite with an adjacent sitting room as well. And this includes a full finished basement and a 3 1/2 car garage as well. It does not look too big from the front and road, but it is on a slope and all 3 levels are visible from the back. Best view IMO. And taking care of it is not too hard. My kids have chores to do and are responsible for their own bedrooms, bathrooms and playroom. And I pay a modest amount to the teenage son and daughter of one of my friends to help out. Every Sunday afternoon she cleans the house inside, and he cuts grass, keeps up the outside, and keeps my vehicles detailed.


----------



## Onuris

jtr1962 said:


> However, about 15 years ago the house next door was being rented to slobs. Their roaches crawled across our driveway in search of greener pastures. :sick2: Thankfully we didn't get infested. Oh, that's another pet peeve of mine-people filthy enough to breed all sorts of vermin.
> 
> A 6800 ft² basement? Can I please use your basement for my model railroad?



That is disgusting, I can't understand how some people can live in filth like that. I can be somewhat messy, both my ex-wife and my gf complain that I have a disorder called flat-surface syndrome, where any flat surface has to have something on it that they think should not be there, such as magazines, flashlights, etc. Guilty I suppose, but I can put up with messy, cannot stand filth though.

Oh and the 6800 sq.ft. is the whole house, and I think the garage as well, *including *the basement.


----------



## raggie33

i still hate stuck up people


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

JTR- 

Well, you live in the city and I don't, I definitely can't argue your points there.

I enjoy driving; I love the smell of diesel exhaust and used motor oil. This is fortunate, because the mere fact that there are enough people in an area for public transit to be viable means that there are too many people for me. 



jtr1962 said:


> Part of the problem with owning property is that it takes a lot of work to keep it looking halfway decent.



If done right it takes very little maintenance. The main residence of my wife and I is on 1/3rd acre with many flowers and fruit trees. I find a neighbor kid and pay them ten bucks to mow it once a week or so, and my wife spends a couple hours a week on everything else. She enjoys it. If there's more work to be done then there are lots of kids around that're willing to work for pizza and rootbeer floats.

The wood lot has fences and gates that need to be maintained, but other than that nothing. There's rock on the property and a local gravel company built a small quarry(crusher, loader, excavator, scale) in exchange for giving me a percentage of the profits. A neighbor pays me to graze his cattle on the clear area. I let a timber company thin a few areas. The property nets me a tidy profit on top of paying it's own upkeep.

I'm glad this is a big world and we can all live where we choose.

Had a discussion with someone today about why I drive a 12 year old truck, and I explained how it's not that I can't drive newer, it's that I don't choose to. The person just didn't get it and kept trying to tell me I was wrong. My pet peeve(trying to keep this post somewhat on topic) is people who try and thrust their own values and desires on others. Not everyone has the same definition of success, and just because a person has not achieved YOUR definition of success does not mean they are not every bit as successful as you.

:buddies:


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

Diesel_Bomber said:


> Just had another one!
> 
> People who don't properly secure loads in their trucks. Today I got stuck behind some idiot driving a Toyota with enough lumber to build a decent shed hanging out over the end of his tailgate, "secured" by what looked like a loosely tied second-hand shoelace. And going 25 in a 55 zone; I'm guessing to keep from scattering his lumber. Fer crying out loud, ratchet straps are cheap. The time saved by just one trip at the speed limit would pay for the straps.




Just a little update on this one. Was driving in my truck today when I pulled up behind another truck at a stop sign, both of us heading up a steep hill. The retard ahead of me has an old rusty water heater and a whole bunch of junk lumber in the back of his truck, held in by.............NOTHING. Not even a tailgate. I see that this will be a problem, but there's traffic behind me and nowhere for me to go. It's retard's turn to go, he punches the throttle, and all of that garbage slides out the back of his truck and onto the road, then slides into my truck.

I REALLY wanted to yell and scream and be altogether completely rude, but that wouldn't have helped the situation at all. There was no damage to my truck, all the crap hit my front tires, and this calmed me down enough to say a few pointed things to Retard about properly securing loads and how his blunder would have totaled a Honda Civic or killed someone if that water heater had rolled down the hill. I helped Retard load his crap back into his truck while the other drivers went around and said all the things that I'd wanted to. My truck was the only thing keeping all that bovine excrement from sliding down the hill, and the faster it got loaded was the faster I could get the hell out of there. I got his insurance info, license plate number, etc. just in case I find any damage later.

Pet peeve renewed! :buddies:


----------



## jzmtl

Heh, another driving pet peeve, people who change into my lane despite going 30 slower than me... These are not people who just came onto the highway, but who decided they want to be in the passing lane without speeding up first, and I had to slam on the brake to not plow into them. Seriously, if you see car fast approaching from behind in the lane you want to switch to, you probably should either speed up first or just wait.


----------



## A/V Dude

jzmtl said:


> Heh, another driving pet peeve, people who change into my lane despite going 30 slower than me... These are not people who just came onto the highway, but who decided they want to be in the passing lane without speeding up first, and I had to slam on the brake to not plow into them. Seriously, if you see car fast approaching from behind in the lane you want to switch to, you probably should either speed up first or just wait.


 
And by LAW it would be your fault :wave:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Clumps of friends who walk side by side and take up the entire aisle in a mall. The wider the hallway is, the more they'll spread out and occupy all available space. I tend to walk faster than most of these people and always wind up getting stuck behind them. It seems like such a petty thing but it's really inconsiderate of others to hog the entire aisle.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Today, Saturday, July 25th, I walked iinto a local drugstore and saw a display of *halloween candy*. :shakehead


----------



## andyw513

I never could stand drivers that wait for 10 minutes to make a left hand turn into traffic, when they could circle around with a right-handed turn in less than a minute.


----------



## Galiphrey

How about people who cannot handle more than one question at a time... You ask 3 questions and get one answer. Then you have to ask the other two questions and get one more answer... etc...


----------



## jtr1962

A big pet peeve of mine lately are all those asinine ads for male enhancement on at all times of the day. Bad enough when you used to see them late nights only. Why on Earth they're now allowed to advertise at all hours is beyond me. Come to think of it, prescription drug commercials in general are a major pet peeve of mine. I wish they would all just go away. Nobody except a medical professional is in a position to prescribe them, so why advertise them to the general public at all? And I especially hate how they all end in "Ask you doctor about drug x". Yeah, right. An already overworked, underpaid physician has to have yet more of his/her precious time wasted by patients asking about random drugs they saw on TV. If I were a doctor I'd complain very vocally about this intrusion into my professional judgement. To me the situation is like having ads for a particular capacitor or other electronic part on TV, and then my customers pester me to use it in a new product I'm designing. I guess my first reaction would be "I'm the one who has the electronics degree, not you, so please don't tell me how to do my job."


----------



## Big_Ed

andyw513 said:


> I never could stand drivers that wait for 10 minutes to make a left hand turn into traffic, when they could circle around with a right-handed turn in less than a minute.



That reminds me of something a friend of mine has always said. "Two wrongs don't make a right, but three lefts do." Corny, I know, but it cracked me up every time he said it.


----------



## NRVOUZ

Thujone said:


> I have plenty but the recurring one lately is shopping in stores with 40 Checkouts but only 10 of them manned and lines that make you want to scream.


 
 Absolutely!

Oh and Litter! Can't stand Litter


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

Cable TV, and the fact that people seem to regard it as an actual necessity.

It is NOT. No one will suffer no ill effects from turning the TV off. They will save money on power, money on the cable bill, and intelligence when it isn't sucked out of their brain by the stupid-box.

:buddies:


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

Pet peeve: Letting anyone with a wrench or screwdriver get within ten feet of my vehicles. Here's why(long winded):

My wife bought me a Mk1 Mr2 for Valentine's day last year. I have a Mk2 but it's not as pure-to-form(street legal gokart) as the Mk1's. My wife is a gutsy woman, for I am smitten with Mr2's and they would undoubtedly be my first love were she not around. Somehow she managed to get me exactly the one I wanted and in very good condition, without me telling her. Anyway, I did all the usual used-car stuff to it, EXCEPT the timing belt, because the car came with a receipt from a dealer stating the timing belt had been changed 5k miles before my wife bought it for me. Recently the timing belt tensioner started screaming, a mere 9k miles after the timing belt was replaced. Was the tensioner replaced too? Very doubtful. When I first drove the car I thought it was a bit low on power compared to other Mk1's I'd owned. Did the usual tune ups and checks, no difference. 185k miles on a car, the motor's a bit tired, right? I thought it odd as I'd driven Mk1's at 220k miles that did much better, but let it go. Today when I tore apart the timing assembly to replace the timing belt tensioner and belt, I discovered that the cams were not properly timed to each other, and that neither of the cams was timed properly to the crank. Put it all back together timed properly and using new parts, and it not only runs much quieter, but it idles smoother and scoots much faster. How much of this power increase is due to properly timing the engine and how much is due to a timing belt tensioner that was bad and adding load, I can't say, but the car only made 112hp new on the showroom floor, so even a 5hp increase is significant.

I still have the receipt from the dealer, I'll be calling them shortly and letting them know my opinion of their workmanship.

Grrr. :buddies:


----------



## copperfox

I hear you Diesel Bomber, I have a mk3 mr2  :naughty:

Whenever I work on my car (or my wife's), I take my time to get everything cleaned and "just right" before it goes back on. This means I usually take a long time just doing simple things like removing rust from bolts and carefully applying anti-seize. Doing the work myself not only saves money, but lets me apply my own level of detail to the work that I know a shop would never do.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Finding sticky goo on the handles of a shopping cart at the grocery store. You don't know whether that came from groceries or from a child sitting in the cart. :sick2:


----------



## DM51

Spam. The total number of spammers banned from CPF just topped *10,000* the other day.


----------



## John_Galt

Diesel_Bomber said:


> Just had another one!
> 
> People who don't properly secure loads in their trucks. Today I got stuck behind some idiot driving a Toyota with enough lumber to build a decent shed hanging out over the end of his tailgate, "secured" by what looked like a loosely tied second-hand shoelace. And going 25 in a 55 zone; I'm guessing to keep from scattering his lumber. Fer crying out loud, ratchet straps are cheap. The time saved by just one trip at the speed limit would pay for the straps.
> 
> I like this thread.
> 
> :buddies:



Did this, by chance happen to be on 51 South, by Southland shopping center? If the car was a Toyota 1/4 ton pickup, that was me. If it was, it's cause we were building our deck. Sorry. That was our final load. The ones before that were all sized appropriately for the vehicle. We had about ten 50lb concrete footings secured to the top of those, right behind the cab, and it was all strapped down VERY tightly (about 15 tow straps/ratchet straps all total).

All I can say in my dad's defense, is: "at least we weren't trying to do the speed limit, like that."

You should have seen us when we were building the rock wall around our parking area, the year before. Some of the rocks we had in the back of that thing were 4-5' in diameter. Luckily, it was all relatively flat country roads back to our house. Imagine a few dozen trips like that, all slow and steady. But the rock wall is beautiful! My dad and I had lots o' fun chipping all those rocks into flat slabs for that wall. But it looks great. Properly built foundation, drains quickly, and has some nice ivy growing over some parts. A good job, one that cost us $300 in stone, and hauling it way, that would have been multi-$K work from any other contractors.

Oh, I also agree with you about cable tv. My sister would absolutely die if we didn't have cable.


----------



## pathalogical

NRVOUZ said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> Oh and Litter! Can't stand Litter


...and no matter which line you pick, it's always the one with the person in front of you whose debit card doesn't work/gets rejected, cashier calls for 'price check', customer insists item is on sale when it is not, and it's too late to change lines...


----------



## PhotonWrangler

pathalogical said:


> ...and no matter which line you pick, it's always the one with the person in front of you whose debit card doesn't work/gets rejected, cashier calls for 'price check', customer insists item is on sale when it is not, and it's too late to change lines...



...or they've never used a credit card before and don't know how to use it, or they're paying by check and they don't bother to start filling out any of the information until all of the items have been rung up. Why can't they fill in the store name, the date and their signature while the cashier is ringing them up?

Oh, and the customers who continue yakking with the cashier after they're finished, preventing your items from being rung up.


----------



## Patriot

CPF member *Owen *in another thread reminded me of a pet peeve I have, Four-way stops signs. 

He stated in this thread, in so many words, that most people can't even handle the tast of a four way stop.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/240306


Folks drive me a little nutty with their uncertainty in this area. It's often further complicated when someone attempts to be courteous which really confuses things. I consider myself a courteous driver and stop to let people in line, pull out of parking spaces, merge...ect, but a 4 way stop isn't a place to make up your own order of sequence imo.

Rule number one: The first car to stop should be the first car to go.


Rule number two: The first vehicle to enter the intersection should be the first one to go through it. 


Rule number three: If two or more vehicles stop simultaneously THEN THE CAR ON YOUR RIGHT GETS TO GO FIRST. The car on your left waits for you.


Spread the word...lol. :laughing:


----------



## jtr1962

This story made me think of a major pet peeve of mine. I totally don't understand the point of raising your arms in the air on roller coaster rides, and I'm glad a theme park in Great Britian actually banned the idiotic practice. It's just another stupid, mindless thing which everybody does these days _just because everybody else is doing it_. How it got started I have no idea. I know it wasn't around when I was a kid. And I hope it goes the way of the Pet Rock, men's skirts, and a lot of other stupid fads which disappeared as quickly as they came.

Oh, four-way stop signs? Hate 'em because nobody knows who goes first. The best is when two people each wait for the other to go, then gun it at the same time and almost run into each other.

My own pet peeves at the grocery store include WIC coupons (there's on coupon to be processed for each item and it always takes forever), and the new trend of sticking one or two items per bag when eight will fit, and double-bagging everything, even a loaf of bread. Not to mention the way they give you your change these days (i.e. hand you the bills with the coins and receipt balancing on top, and of course nine times out of ten everything spills all over).

Another pet peeve is the fact that the majority of workers these days are seemingly on autopilot. They only know how to do the job one way. If you ask for anything even remotely different they'll say OK, and then proceed to do it the usual way. Just the other day I asked the cashier in the grocery store to put my eight items in one bag (yes, they all would have fit). Instead I got three separate bags, each double-bagged (including the bag with a single loaf of bread). :scowl: I give up.


----------



## Patriot

jtr1962 said:


> This story made me think of a major pet peeve of mine. I totally don't understand the point of raising your arms in the air on roller coaster rides, and I'm glad a theme park in Great Britian actually banned the idiotic practice. It's just another stupid, mindless thing which everybody does these days _just because everybody else is doing it_. How it got started I have no idea. I know it wasn't around when I was a kid. And I hope it goes the way of the Pet Rock, men's skirts, and a lot of other stupid fads which disappeared as quickly as they came.





........LOL! I thought it was going to be a rule due to some safety measure not B.O. That's ridiculous but it seems like it's a big enough problem to that they had to pass a rule about. As far as to how it got started it probably has something to do with the "look ma, no hands" as in, not death gripping passenger constraint. phrase. I think it's goofy and I've never raised my hands while coastering.


----------



## greenlight

Pet peeve: People who stand in the street instead of on the sidewalk when waiting for the light to change. When I'm turning right I don't want to have to worry about hitting them. I usually just lay on the horn and that will scare them back on to the sidewalk.


----------



## chmsam

I really am not going to preach or anything and this is not directed at anyone here but I've seen quite a few WIC checks handled and let me give you a few facts. 

The government tells what can (and cannot) be bought with those and the details are very specific. Some stores post a list for cashiers of the only products they will accept. It isn't the idea of the cashier, the store, or the customer with the checks to have it that complicated. The system does a fairly good job of being sure that the items being bought with a WIC check are healthier. For instance, with a WIC check you have to buy a whole grain cereal and not one that is loaded with sugar, the checks cannot be used for tobacco or alcohol, and if you do not use the full dollar amount of the check on the item(s) you do not get change back (or at least that's the way it was around here). They specify what type of baby formula they will cover. The same brand and type aside, it can only be powder and not the "ready to use" version and has to be a specific size. If the check specifies the number of cans you can get but there's not enough on the shelf you do not get the change back.

Along similar lines, one of my peeves it that it's so easy for a small number of hypocrites to point and laugh at the misery of someone else. I witnessed a couple that claim to be among the god fearing types who while in line laughed and called a woman using WIC checks a "welfare whore." She was in line with her kids, was a widow who got laid off, and was simply doing the best she could do. The woman was embarrassed enough at having to resort to using WIC checks in the first place and sure didn't need that crap from those two lard butts. I have seen a number of people who milk the system but evil comes in more forms than just one and there sure seem to be a whole lot more idiots than Samaritans out there (well, around here at any rate).


----------



## Cataract

I really HATE people who stand in front of doorways or block a whole aisle by standing next to their shopping cart. Then they look at you weird because you're trying to pass by, but almost need to shove them out of the way to do so...


----------



## knestle

jtr1962 said:


> Sometimes cyclists ride on sidewalks when traffic gets so heavy that riding in the street would be unsafe, or maybe they just feel like riding slower than normal. That's why no sidewalk cycling laws are about as stupid as they come.



No sidewalk cycling laws may be stupid(just like a lot of other laws), but until they are changed they are still the law. Which part of 'sideWALK' do you not understand?

Things that irritate me:
Stores with 15+ checkout lanes, and only three of them open.
Stores trying to push you into the 'self checkout lanes' when you are obviously trying to avoid them.
Drivers who doddle in the left lane, then speed up to prevent you passing.
People who come to this country and them try to impose the customs of their home country on US!
"Please press 1 for English."
People talking on cell phones while driving.
People standing in the street and refusing to move when a car comes through.


----------



## jtr1962

chmsam said:


> I really am not going to preach or anything and this is not directed at anyone here but I've seen quite a few WIC checks handled and let me give you a few facts.
> 
> The government tells what can (and cannot) be bought with those and the details are very specific. Some stores post a list for cashiers of the only products they will accept. It isn't the idea of the cashier, the store, or the customer with the checks to have it that complicated. The system does a fairly good job of being sure that the items being bought with a WIC check are healthier. For instance, with a WIC check you have to buy a whole grain cereal and not one that is loaded with sugar, the checks cannot be used for tobacco or alcohol, and if you do not use the full dollar amount of the check on the item(s) you do not get change back (or at least that's the way it was around here). They specify what type of baby formula they will cover. The same brand and type aside, it can only be powder and not the "ready to use" version and has to be a specific size. If the check specifies the number of cans you can get but there's not enough on the shelf you do not get the change back.
> 
> Along similar lines, one of my peeves it that it's so easy for a small number of hypocrites to point and laugh at the misery of someone else. I witnessed a couple that claim to be among the god fearing types who while in line laughed and called a woman using WIC checks a "welfare whore." She was in line with her kids, was a widow who got laid off, and was simply doing the best she could do. The woman was embarrassed enough at having to resort to using WIC checks in the first place and sure didn't need that crap from those two lard butts. I have seen a number of people who milk the system but evil comes in more forms than just one and there sure seem to be a whole lot more idiots than Samaritans out there (well, around here at any rate).


I'm aware of why WIC checks have the restrictions they do, and the reason has mostly to do with food money prior to the restrictions being used for things like cigarettes or alcohol instead of food. And it was probably a minority who did that, but now everyone has to suffer with the restrictions of the new system on account of the sins of the few.

What bothers me is the store knows how much using WIC checks delays a line, so why not have customers using them pay on a special line, or at customer service? Or maybe have cash only lines (no WIC, no debit cards, no credit cards, as all three things slow down lines). It doesn't bother me seeing people using WIC checks but it does bother me having to wait 30 minutes extra when I'm behind someone who is (and yes, it has taken that long if you have one or two people in front of you using WIC). Sometimes you can switch to another register, often there's only one open. It's probably the delays which result in people in line making comments like you mentioned. It's adding insult to injury in their mind. Not saying it's right but look at it from their point of view. Bad enough they're paying for this other person's food with their taxes, but now they're also being made to wait in line a lot longer on account of them. Then again, the stores don't really seem to care how long people wait in line these days. The number of open registers has gone down even as food prices have gone up.

I'll also add that there's a bit of irony in the fact that a lot of people receiving "help" are able to eat better than me. My brother saw someone in line using food stamps to pay for a lot of expensive meat which he wished he could afford. And when she had to wait too long she got indignent, stomped on the food, and left the store. So here someone with a major chip on their shoulder ruins perfectly good food which I could never afford, and meanwhile most of my meals right now are Ramen soup or whatever else I can find cheap which fills me up (i.e. peanuts, potato chips when they're on sale, frozen pizza). I know lots of people who don't qualify for aid of any sort, yet they have very little left to eat. Actually, and to get this thread back on topic, that's another pet peeve of mine-the fact that it's often far too expensive for many people to eat healthy.


----------



## jtr1962

knestle said:


> No sidewalk cycling laws may be stupid(just like a lot of other laws), but until they are changed they are still the law. Which part of 'sideWALK' do you not understand?


Giving a choice between violating a law which shouldn't even exist or compromising my safety, I'm going to choose the former. But it annoys me the people who make these laws are so out of touch with the reality of urban cycling that I'm even faced with this choice. And yes, I've already written about 100 letters to local politicians to get the laws changed but apparently they only see things from their ivory tower. Adding bike lanes doesn't necessarily help, either, unless they're completely separated from road traffic with barriers. Pedestrians and cyclists can and do coexist in many parts of the world. No reason they can't in the US as well.

And lately it's all moot anyway-the cops for the most part no longer enforce sidewalk cycling laws here. The local politicians pressured them to do so a while back, but it really never made any difference in the number of cyclists on the sidewalk, and it resulted in mostly recreational cyclists bearing the brunt of the policy. The bike messengers who were the real source of danger and complaints always carry false ID, so ticketing them never accomplished anything.



> Stores trying to push you into the 'self checkout lanes' when you are obviously trying to avoid them.


The local Pathmark (now closed) used to do this. At night often the _only_ line(s) open would be self-pay for periods of as long as an hour. A few times I even complained asking how the heck am I supposed to pay if I have only cash? Their answer was wait until the cashier comes back from break. I totally understand why that store closed. Besides the inane policy just mentioned, they only had enough lines open to ensure at least a 30 minute wait for customers. When you treat customers that way, they don't come back.


----------



## knestle

My very biggest pet peeve of late is:

"Oh, help me! Help me! What should I buy! What should I buy!"

What ever happened to doing your own research and making your own decisions?

I have NEVER, in my ENTIRE LIFE, EVER asked anyone's advice on a purchase.
I invest my time, I do my research, I make my own decision, and I'm happy with what I've purchased.

On another forum I saw a post asking for advice on purchasing a spiral notebook! :sigh:

I've purchased two houses and 20(?) automobiles without assistance, and this guy can't buy a $1 notebook without asking for help?


----------



## Patriot

knestle said:


> No sidewalk cycling laws may be stupid(just like a lot of other laws), but until they are changed they are still the law. Which part of 'sideWALK' do you not understand?




....um ok, that's just plain weird sounding to an AZ dude like me. As far as I know, we're allowed to ride on the sidewalks out here and always have been. Almost as many people ride on them as walk on them here. I don't typically ride on them unless I have to, but that's only because I don't don't like going up and down all the ramps and drainage's. By the way knestle, "sideWALK" is just general terminology, I wouldn't get hung up on the name alone or try to prove a point with its namesake. I don't think the term was adopted for legal purposes. Idiosyncrasies are strewn throughout the English language. I once heard a comedian ask why it is that we drive on 'parkways' and park on 'driveways.'


----------



## chmsam

jtr1962 said:


> What bothers me is the store knows how much using WIC checks delays a line, so why not have customers using them pay on a special line, or at customer service? Or maybe have cash only lines (no WIC, no debit cards, no credit cards, as all three things slow down lines).
> 
> ....
> 
> I'll also add that there's a bit of irony in the fact that a lot of people receiving "help" are able to eat better than me. My brother saw someone in line using food stamps to pay for a lot of expensive meat which he wished he could afford. And when she had to wait too long she got indignent, stomped on the food, and left the store. So here someone with a major chip on their shoulder ruins perfectly good food which I could never afford, and meanwhile most of my meals right now are Ramen soup or whatever else I can find cheap which fills me up (i.e. peanuts, potato chips when they're on sale, frozen pizza). I know lots of people who don't qualify for aid of any sort, yet they have very little left to eat. Actually, and to get this thread back on topic, that's another pet peeve of mine-the fact that it's often far too expensive for many people to eat healthy.



The reason they do not have special lines is that it would be discrimination. 

The cashiers I see handling WIC checks process them as fast as a regular check but that's not the case everywhere.

As for people eating "better than us" on a WIC check, there are rules about the nutritional value of the products for which they can be used (I mentioned that before) and that would limit options for fattier or lower grade cuts. As for people regularly using them to buy steaks all the time, that probably ain't happening all that often since the monthly budget for women and kids getting them is pretty tiny. I've seen enough shopping carts run through lines to be a bit of an authority on that.

Remember that not all aid checks for food are WIC checks. That program is for women and children only and it's intended to give them nutritious food but repeating one more time, the budget they are on for the month is not lavish. The majority of people I have seen using these checks actually do get off the program as soon as possible and in the meanwhile it helps kids and moms eat healthy. It's a different form of aid than the basic welfare system.


----------



## knestle

havand said:


> I didn't read every post, so sorry if this has been posted before...
> 
> BUT, it is one of my biggest pet peeves. People that say 'i could care less.' NOOOOO, if you could care less, it means you care. If you care, you COULD care less, so what the hell are you saying?
> 
> The correct way to say it is 'I _couldn't_ care less.' Meaning you could literally not care less.
> 
> I hear this everday. On the news. In movies. EVERYWHERE. Drives me nuts. Everytime I hear it, I just think 'Didn't anyone read this script? This is a huge movie...And what the actor said literally, made no sense and undermined the entire scene.....'
> 
> *Rant off* It is one of those things that i'm tuned in to, so I hear it EVERY time. *Sigh*



It began with someone stating their ambivalence as a question:
"I could care less?"
Then some idiot with zero language skills left off the question mark.
Then another idiot, to dumb and lazy to actually think abut what they were saying, copied the first idiot.

Speaking of language skills.
One that drive me crazy is people saying: "continue on."
Continue means to 'go on'. Continue on would be to 'go on on'.

I see this in print and hear it from TV announcers all the time.
These are people who use the English language as a tool of their profession. Correct usage should be mandatory.


----------



## knestle

jtr1962 said:


> Yeah, right. An already overworked, underpaid physician has to have yet more of his/her precious time wasted by patients asking about random drugs they saw on TV.



NOT overworked. They decide what hours to keep.
CERTAINLY NOT underpaid. Physicians are just slightly less grossly overpaid than baseball players.
"precious time wasted". You MUST be kidding. Their time is not one tiny bit more or less valuable than mine or yours.

My last doctor's appointment was for 4:30 PM. I arrived at 4:15. At 4:50 the stuck me in an exam room. At 5:40(not having had a glimpse of a doctor) I walked out.


----------



## andyw513

Oh man, after 4 1/2 years of college, and the drive to/from campus, I just thought of a few more...

1. At a work-study college (where I go) I don't like how all my "supervisors" have less than 1/2 the experience I do, not counting real working experience.

2. [Ask any random question to any student] and you get "yeah, Andy, we'll discuss the project around 10"...then you're woke up at 2am when they actually remember.

3. You turn in an IT form every week...yet you still have to leech wireless because everyone has internet except you.

4. Your two Associate degrees from before you transferred give you more education than 90% of the students there, yet people still try explain to you how to plug in a co-ax cable.

5. No matter how fat you are, there's no possible way to talk your way out of getting the top bunk.

6. You bend over backwards to overachieve, yet your professor still bends you over the other way. 

7. Hoo-ray! You finally find a washing machine that doesn't mangle! ...Two floors down where you live...

8. Your R.A. wants you to keep things quiet...no parties...then you're awakened at 3am to somebody listening to The Kinks.

9. You get sick and dread having to drive 30 minutes to the nearest hospital...while the guys next door that "medicate themselves" have never been sick in their entire life.

10. For the first dorm meeting, the same guys that preach "no smoking" cut the meeting short so they can smoke.

...Whew...god that felt good...I'll have some more probably...


----------



## jtr1962

Just thought of another one-instructions for products written by people who obviously have had no real world experience with the product. One of my favorites is on a bottle of cat shampoo I have:

1) Wet coat thoroughly

2) Proceed to apply product to entire body

3) Allow to stand *5 to 10 minutes*

4) Rinse thoroughly with *water*

5) *Repeat* if needed

It's plainly apparent whoever wrote this never gave a cat a bath before. With most cats if you're lucky you'll still have all your fingers by step 2. The part about allowing to stand 5 to 10 minutes is the most laughable. I think they also should have included step 6: Go to emergency room to have multiple lacerations on hands, arms, and face treated.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

jtr1962 said:


> It's plainly apparent whoever wrote this never gave a cat a bath before. With most cats if you're lucky you'll still have all your fingers by step 2. The part about allowing to stand 5 to 10 minutes is the most laughable. I think they also should have included step 6: Go to emergency room to have multiple lacerations on hands, arms, and face treated.



So true! I guess we can add that to the "_things I've learned the hard way_" thread also! :laughing:


----------



## blasterman

FYI - my cats will protest, but they'll take a hand bath. Problem is, once they're toweled off they'll find the most foul thing they can (litterbox) and roll around in it


#3 
Watching people at a funeral viewing smoke at the back entrance when the dead relative they are mourning has died from smoking related cancer.

#2 
People who merge onto highways/expressways/interstates at 20-30mph under the posted speed when they have no reason (not driving a large vehicle like a truck, etc) forcing the traffic they are merging with to brake. I've actually developed a bad habit of swerving over onto the merging lane directly behind them and climbing up their back bumper (need a push) while cars behind me honk and flash their lights in support.

#1
Watching employers use economic cycles as an excuse to 'clean out their workforce', which is english for firing anybody over the age of 35 so they can be replaced with college kids, temps and interns. Big reason for the justification for this being cheaper healthcare costs, blah, blah, blah. Then, having one of these arrogant kids smugly argue with me about the evils of removing healthcare insurance burdens from corporate/business to centralized/government.


----------



## KD5XB

Patriot said:


> ....um ok, that's just plain weird sounding to an AZ dude like me. As far as I know, we're allowed to ride on the sidewalks out here and always have been. Almost as many people ride on them as walk on them here.



Actually, in most places it's technically illegal to ride a bicycle on a sidewalk.

What REALLY bothers me is the way so many people ride a bicycle on the LEFT side of the street. Believe it or not, a bicycle is a MOTOR VEHICLE and must follow all the same laws as a motorcycle, car, etc.


----------



## KD5XB

What REALLY bothers me is the way people today slaughter the language. Who in the world actually thinks "needs painted" is a correct phrase? Why do they think you can mix tenses that way? The correct way to say it would be "needs TO BE painted" or else "needs painting".

Then there are people who are too lazy to use a dictionary to ensure they are using the correct word and spelling it properly. They often use breath instead of breathe. Why is it so difficult to use the proper words?

Then, when you say something about it, somebody invariably has to make some snide comment about how you must have been an English major. You don't have to be an English major to know how to use a dictionary and a thesaurus.


----------



## jchoo

People who drive 50 mph in the fast lane on a two lane divided highway
"nucular" vs. "nuclear"
NYY fans
relatives who call me "Joey" (I stopped being "Joey" when I was 8, tyvm... I'm 29 now)
People who don't know how to use their blinker
people who don't realize that the brake pedal is not a footrest
people who come to a FULL AND COMPLETE STOP on on-ramps because they were never informed what the definitions of "merge" and "yield" are
bumper stickers stuck to paint (especially irrelevant political bumper stickers... you know, Dukakis '88 and all that)
people who ignore their children
people who do not understand that the words "need" and "want" are not interchangeable
people that do not understand that the words "deserve" and "desire" are not interchangeable
I should probably stop now before I stray too far into CPF No-Man's-Land.


----------



## jchoo

jchoo said:


> People who drive 50 mph in the fast lane on a two lane divided highway (dual carriageway)
> "nucular" vs. "nuclear"
> NYY fans
> relatives who call me "Joey" (I stopped being "Joey" when I was 8, tyvm... I'm 29 now)
> People who don't know how to use their blinker
> people who don't realize that the brake pedal is not a footrest
> people who come to a FULL AND COMPLETE STOP on on-ramps because they were never informed what the definitions of "merge" and "yield" are
> bumper stickers stuck to paint (especially irrelevant political bumper stickers... you know, Dukakis '88 and all that)
> people who ignore their children
> people who do not understand that the words "need" and "want" are not interchangeable
> people that do not understand that the words "deserve" and "desire" are not interchangeable
> I should probably stop now before I stray too far into CPF No-Man's-Land.


----------



## jtr1962

KD5XB said:


> What REALLY bothers me is the way so many people ride a bicycle on the LEFT side of the street. Believe it or not, a bicycle is a MOTOR VEHICLE and must follow all the same laws as a motorcycle, car, etc.


As a cyclist that's actually a MAJOR pet peeve of mine. I can't tell you how many times I've had a near head-collision on account of idiots not knowing which side of the road to ride on. Even worse, after the near miss they insist you're the one riding the wrong way! Last I checked, the idea that bikes should ride against traffic went out sometime before I was born. I can't believe people still think otherwise.

Another cycling pet peeve of mine is when people yell out their car window telling me I should wear a helmet. First off, none of their business. Second, helmets are next to useless in the one type of accident which kills the majority of cyclists-namely the motor vehicle-bike accident. I'm not debating that helmets are useful to _some_ people in _some_ accidents _some_ of the time. However, that doesn't mean everyone should wear them, or that by not wearing them you necessarily place yourself in more danger. An experienced cyclist should be able to avoid every situation where a helmet might actually help, and the ones they can't (i.e. getting rear-ended by a drunk driver at 100 mph), a helmet won't make any difference. Like lots of other things in life, I should be free to make my own decision without people sticking their two cents in. After all, I see lots of people smoking on the street. And unlike not wearing a bicycle helmet, smoking is bad for you 100% of the time. And yet somehow I manage to not preach to smokers not to smoke. I wish I would get the same courtesy when I cycle dressed the way I feel most comfortable.


----------



## KC2IXE

jchoo said:


> ...snip...
> NYY fans
> ...snip...
> people who come to a FULL AND COMPLETE STOP on on-ramps because they were never informed what the definitions of "merge" and "yield" are
> ...snip...
> I should probably stop now before I stray too far into CPF No-Man's-Land.



Well, NYY fans from NYC aren't too bad (I'm a Mets guy personally - hey, I grew up in Flushing)
As for stop - about 1/2 the highways I travel in NYC actually have a STOP sign at the end of the ramp. That's because Robert Moses designed every darned ramp with little to no merge lane!! (What do you expect from a highway designer that didn't have a drivers license)


----------



## Burgess

KC2IXE said:


> (What do you expect from a highway designer that didn't have a drivers license)


 

What ? ? ?



_


----------



## Larbo

People and I use the word figuratively, who dont know what a speed limit sign means, or what it means when the green arrow disappears or what the double yellow lines at an intersection are for!:shakehead This list could be pages long.:sigh:
*
*


----------



## KC2IXE

Burgess said:


> What ? ? ?
> 
> 
> 
> _



You think I'm kidding - Nope, Robert Moses never had a drivers license - he was chauffered


----------



## KD5XB

KC2IXE said:


> Well, NYY fans from NYC aren't too bad (I'm a Mets guy personally - hey, I grew up in Flushing)
> As for stop - about 1/2 the highways I travel in NYC actually have a STOP sign at the end of the ramp. That's because Robert Moses designed every darned ramp with little to no merge lane!! (What do you expect from a highway designer that didn't have a drivers license)



You probably all know that I drive an 18-wheeler all over the country --

In Oklahoma, most of the *OFF* ramps have STOP or YIELD signs before you can get onto the frontage road! Tell me those folks aren't backwards! I'm hauling 40 tons at 60+ MPH and have to stop to let somebody going 20 MPH go ahead of me??? What the @#$%! were they thinking??? :thinking: :thumbsdow


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Windows (again). I downloaded a utility from Microsoft to clean up some registry stuff and it borked the machine. It took hours to get it back using a bootable Linux CD (Knoppix). 
:hairpull:


----------



## picard

I hate it when flashlight used in the movie die when one really needs it badly. 

There isn't a good flashlight when protagonist needs it. 

the light always die before. The flashlight is always crappy.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

Movies that would be over in 15 minutes if even one of the characters had brought a gun and was slightly competent with it. But that wouldn't make a very good movie.

:buddies:


----------



## Burgess

I've always noticed in movies:


-- Bad Guys can't shoot worth a damn. 


-- Good Guys can shoot with* amazing* skill !



_


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

The sound of a hammer being cocked.............on a Glock.

Nice research there, folks. :buddies:


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado

Burgess said:


> I've always noticed in movies:
> 
> 
> -- Bad Guys can't shoot worth a damn.
> 
> 
> -- Good Guys can shoot with* amazing* skill !
> 
> 
> 
> _



or vise-versa


----------



## John_Galt

picard said:


> I hate it when flashlight used in the movie die when one really needs it badly.
> 
> There isn't a good flashlight when protagonist needs it.
> 
> the light always die before. The flashlight is always crappy.



Well, not always crappy, just made to appear crappy... You do tend to see a lot of Surefires that break rather easily in movies. *where that ducking icon*

Oh, another... When teachers decide it's ok for them to show up to class 10 minutes late from the 40 minute lunch, and leave their rooms locked. Also, the kids who stand in the middle of the hallway in front of said teachers room, and only allow one person at a time thought heir ranks.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

Murphy sensors.

They are a little-known and often hidden circuit in many mechanical and electronic systems, but they exist. This circuit, of course, causes the system to fail at the most inconvenient time possible. Sometimes Murphy sensors are interconnected with other Murphy sensors in other components or other systems, and will all go off at once. This is done because Murphy thinks that if one failure is good, then three must be better.

Take, for example, your basic American made pickup from the 60's on up until ABS was introduced. Disc brakes front, drum brakes rear. The Murphy sensors in the master cylinder and two rear wheel cylinders are all connected. I helped with my first brake job at somewhere around eight years old, and have done hundreds of brake jobs in the 21 years since then. I have never once witnessed one of those three parts fail without the other two parts already being bad, or failing in very short order.

I have also replaced a set of brake shoes on a light duty truck due to wear precisely once. Every other time it was because a failed wheel cylinder soaked them with brake fluid.

:buddies:


----------



## John_Galt

New one found while rebuilding my transmission last Sunday... 

Thinking you got the right parts to fix the transmission you need to have running before winter hits, and finding out that, even the proper manual shows different keeper keys for the 3-4 gear selector/synchronizer rings than what you just pulled out of the sealed from the factory transmission.

The ones the manual specified, and I got, didn't have little wings on the sides. The ones I pulled out of the transmission, did... It being sunday, all the parts stores are closed... _MURPHY!!! Gaaahhh..._


----------



## PhotonWrangler

People who suffer from the "me first" disease. You know who you are, especially on the roads.


----------



## Lite_me

This one bugs me... saw it _again_ on my local news a few nights ago. I hear it _all_ the time. 

And that is,,, referring to Wallpaper, whether it be on a cellphone, or a computer.. as a Screensaver. 

Newscaster says, "You can download these pictures from our website and use them as your Screensaver." 

That static image that you display in the background on your device or computer is not a Screensaver people! It's Wallpaper!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I think it's mostly a bad habit, like calling all facial tissues _Kleenex_. It is annoying though. I think the most common terminology error that bugs me is when newscasters refer to fluorescent items as glow-in-the-dark items. I recall a couple of news stories about a "glow in the dark" pig and a "GITD" fish. In both cases they were highly fluorescent under UV light. What they didn't get is that the specimens stopped glowing the instant that the UV light was removed. That is *not* glow-in-the dark.

I suspect that us technically-oriented types tend to get annoyed by those who throw around technical terms without fully understanding them. Newscasters are a classic example of this - they're just reading off the prompter. Maybe the guy writing the prompter script needs a little more schooling. :laughing:


----------



## KD5XB

What bothers me THE WORST is how people slaughter the English language in email and in posts to forums like this. Hey, it's PERMANENT, don't they think they should put their best side forward? Twenty or more years from now, when they go back and see what they wrote yesterday, I wonder if they'll be embarrassed at all -- or even realize they wrote something akin to gibberish or baby talk. :thinking:

Here's just a very minor example -- "Breathe is a verb, breath is a noun. When you take a breath, you breathe." Why do so many people talk about how hard it is "to breath" or to "take a breathe"???

Did these people never take a spelling class in school? I thought it was a required course in JUNIOR HIGH SCHOOL!

Here's another example -- "That building needs painted." Hey, the proper way to say this is either "That building needs TO BE painted", or else "That building needs painting." You just can't mix tenses like that in a single sentence. Well, you can, but it makes people think you're a high school dropout that grew up in a ghetto. I think grammar is part of HIGH SCHOOL ENGLISH -- or was that back in Junior High school, too?

You don't need to be an English major to use the language properly, and I don't know how many times some smart a$$ has asked me if I was an English major in school when I just wanted somebody to speak properly.


----------



## KD5XB

What bothers me second worst is how people will post something to a forum which is strictly against forum rules and then complain about censorship when a moderator deletes. I can't count how many times I've seen people complaining about how their "First Amendment rights" have been abrogated when that happens. Hey, I guess they have never taken the time to read the Declaration of Independence, the Constitution, or the Bill of Rights. The First Amendment doesn't apply to private forums, it is strictly a restriction on CONGRESS.


----------



## KD5XB

jtr1962 said:


> The local Pathmark (now closed) used to do this. At night often the _only_ line(s) open would be self-pay for periods of as long as an hour. A few times I even complained asking how the heck am I supposed to pay if I have only cash? Their answer was wait until the cashier comes back from break. I totally understand why that store closed. Besides the inane policy just mentioned, they only had enough lines open to ensure at least a 30 minute wait for customers. When you treat customers that way, they don't come back.



The Wal Mart around here does this. A couple of months ago, I went in there about 6 AM one morning, filled my basket, and then tried to checkout. NO CASHIERS WORKING! And nobody seemed to interested in me, the customer, so I left the full basket in the middle of their front aisle and went down to Albertsons for groceries that day.


----------



## jtr1962

KD5XB said:


> What bothers me THE WORST is how people slaughter the English language in email and in posts to forums like this. Hey, it's PERMANENT, don't they think they should put their best side forward? Twenty or more years from now, when they go back and see what they wrote yesterday, I wonder if they'll be embarrassed at all -- or even realize they wrote something akin to gibberish or baby talk. :thinking:


I agree wholeheartedly with this. This forum is much better than most with regards to language, but some of the things I see on a daily basis elsewhere are unbelieveable. On a train simulator forum I frequent a fair number of people there ask for help with their "breaks". I once saw someone post about going "bare" hunting. And you have all those who complain they "here" their computer at night. Or that some people have no "common cents". Besides that, what about using "your" instead of "you're", "its" instead of "it's", "their" or "there" instead of "they're".

Beyond that, you occasionally have _native English language speakers_ post things which are totally incomprehensible. They'll use a combination of awful grammer, usenet abbreviations ( many of which are mispelled ), run-on sentences, and so forth. And then they complain when nobody is able to help them with whatever question they're asking! Well, it might help if I actually understood what they wanted in the first place!

The frightening part is most of these people actually have a degree from an accredited high school, even college. And yet the things they post remind me of second grade writing, if that. You're 100% correct-what you post on the Internet could potentially be there _forever_. It's worth it to take the time to say what you want well.

Another of my pet peeves ( not language related ) are people who "shovel" their sidewalks by making a stupid 1 foot-wide path. Umm, the sidewalk is at least 5 feet wide. Take the time to shovel the _entire thing_. Nothing worse than going for a walk, and being stuck behind a very slow walker for 4 blocks because people couldn't be bothered to shovel the entire sidewalk.

And yes, news reporters talking about technical subjects. A basic course in technical literacy should be required of all news reporters. And before airing anything they should have to have their "facts" double-checked by experts in the field. I cringe every time I hear news people talk about, for example, the benefits of LEDs. I know I'll end up having my customers ask me to do ridiculous things because they heard LEDs can do those things on TV: "Hey, can you make me LED headlights for my car. I saw those on TV and think they would be really cool. And can you light my house with LEDs like the news people said". Ugh. I wish newspeople would stop making patently false and/or bloated claims for every new thing which comes out. It drives the people in that industry crazy.


----------



## Vesper

Oh geeze, where to begin... Here's a few:

Dipsticks in their cars with loud music, bass or mufflers.

Dog owners who can't control their dog's constant barking or an inability to keep them in their own yards.


----------



## Hitthespot

What really gets me hot under the collar is people with too many pet peeves.

:nana:

Bill


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Vesper said:


> Oh geeze, where to begin... Here's a few:
> 
> Dipsticks in their cars with loud music, bass or mufflers.



Apparently you're not alone. Thumpmobile zapper.


----------



## LightChaser

its rly irt8ng wn ppl ryt n 4ms n blogs ds way! if u hv a ful kbrd, use t!

If you didn't understand that:
_It's really irritating when people write on forums and blog this way. If you have a full keyboard, use it!_


----------



## Robin24k

LightChaser said:


> its rly irt8ng wn ppl ryt n 4ms n blogs ds way! if u hv a ful kbrd, use t!
> 
> If you didn't understand that:
> _It's really irritating when people write on forums and blog this way. If you have a full keyboard, use it!_


Reading that gave me a headache...


----------



## LightChaser

Robin24k said:


> Reading that gave me a headache...



Sorry about that - hence the 'translation' immediately below. Imagine trying to read through whole pages typed out that way. Throw in some aLtErNaTiNg CaPs and I bet your head will go


----------



## Robin24k

In that case..."Close Tab"...*click*. :thumbsup:


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado

Another pet peeve of mine is Labeling Ghee as Clarified Butter. It is not the same thing. Ghee and browned butter are the same thing.

Clarified Butter Versus Ghee

Clarified Butter is butter that has had the water boiled off and the sediment removed. If you continue to cook the butter and it turns brown, it is now Ghee.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

Been said before, but I'll say it again: Tailgaters.

I generally drive a truck that's bigger than most of the vehicles that are driven by tailgating-mindset people, but the tailgaters tailgating people in front of you can be quite annoying too. They make the person they're tailgating slow down to 1/4 the speed limit, and in turn slow you down to that same speed. A vicious cycle, they tailgate worse because the person's going slow, but the closer they get the slower the person goes.


----------



## Midnight Oil

2 and somtimes 3 people walking side by side in the middle of the sidewalk.

People who walk too slowly in the middle of the sidewalk.

People who walk like they drive in England: Walk just like you drive, people! Incoming pedestrian traffic on your left! Specifically in the US in my case.

Car behind me honking because I've stopped for a crossing pedestrian.

Cars that pull into a busy intersection and not clearing it when the light changes.

Cars that cut in front of me and then go slower than I am.

Anyone who thinks they're good drivers because they drive fast or don't ever come to a full stop at a STOP sign.

Anyone who doesn't stop at a red light before making a right turn.

And I don't like to be bothered when brushing my teeth!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

+1 to ALL of those, Midnight Oil!


----------



## redbike

Two peeves: Members of the Flat Earth Society, and people who list items for sale on a forum where they know there are people from all over the world reading the posts, but won't sell outside their own country.

Wait a minute - those are the same people...


----------



## Kestrel

None of following terms are interchangeable:

Strength
Stiffness
Toughness
Ductility
Hardness


----------



## jellydonut

http://currentconfig.com/2005/02/22/essential-life-lesson-1-over-is-right-under-is-wrong/

There it is. Why people mount the paper the wrong way is beyond me.:thumbsdow


----------



## PhotonWrangler

:lolsign:


----------



## Kestrel

:lolsign: +1. I love it!
That was longer and more thorough than some of my papers in college. ;-)


----------



## fishinfool

My latest pet peeve are these rude people, mostly teenagers, using and even answering cell phones while in the middle of watching a movie.  I used to sit way in the back but back there you see EVERTHING (cell phones are like flashlights) so now I sit in the middle or even closer to the screen or just don't bother and wait for it on dvd or bluray.


----------



## Midnight Oil

fishinfool said:


> My latest pet peeve are these rude people, mostly teenagers, using and even answering cell phones while in the middle of watching a movie.  I used to sit way in the back but back there you see EVERTHING (cell phones are like flashlights) so now I sit in the middle or even closer to the screen or just don't bother and wait for it on dvd or bluray.


 
You should put a bright spot on them fools with your brightest flashlight. They'll be so startled, confused, and then embarassed, if not already peeing their pants, they'll shut the hell up right away.

To really stick it to them, you should also say, "Here, this will help you see better!"


----------



## fishinfool

Midnight Oil said:


> You should put a bright spot on them fools with your brightest flashlight. They'll be so startled, confused, and then embarassed, if not already peeing their pants, they'll shut the hell up right away.
> 
> To really stick it to them, you should also say, "Here, this will help you see better!"


 
I thought about doing that with my TK40 but then I would be bothering everyone else in the theater. But then again, I still might just do that the next time I go watch a movie. :naughty: (Bleep) 'em........ if they can't take a joke right? :devil:


----------



## m3flies

People who, after filling up with gas, hop in their car and do a five minute "pre-flight" check before driving away. MOVE!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Those are probably the same people who take forever at the drive-thru ATM to "finish" their transaction after they're done using the machine. Pull up and park somewhere! :scowl:


----------



## fishinfool

Those people know others are waiting and purposely take their precious time just to **** us off. Wouldn't you just love to drive into their car and just push them out of the way? :twothumbs


----------



## Illum

People who gas up at the local pump, leaves the car there, then go and buy something to eat across the street
People who try to start the crossing of an intersection only when the green light goes flashing red.
Cars that are driving below the limit, only notices they are under the limit after I pass them by passing me, then resume below the limit. :thinking:
People who use their lane shifting lights, but fail to do so when approaching a turn / exit lane.
Being called on the cell by someone who off-the-bat asks "hey! whos this?"
Telemarketers during dinner
Calls from Agencies asking for Donations in the morning while trying to rush out to work
People who roll their windows down and blare rap music, nowadays I crank up Russian pop music with the 400W amp, some will actually lower their music to try and figure out the lyrics:laughing:
Cell phones, people use them whereever, whenever, often combined with very annoying laughter
People who stick their shoes in your hair in lecture halls, and trying to complain to them they react as if you are invading their comfort zone.
Cell phone ringtones that are somewhere between the sound of a rusted locomotive crankcase and a paper shreader trying to digest a CD.
So far the best drivers I've seen are people who either ride Harleys or heavy freightliners...everything else have been driven by people with issues.
Road warriers that pitch out their morning coffee without seeing where they threw it at. I say this because there was a huge coffee/dirt mess on my passanger side tire rim and I have no idea whos Mocha Latte it was, then over the last couple of weeks I've gotten hit by ice tea, and water at intersections, and cigarette butts flying past me on the freeway:green:
Customers who are good friends with cashiers, chat and hugs while theres a considerable line of people behind him/her
Radioshack people trying to sell you cellphones
People who dump everything they own in a dumpster from their dorm after they graduate, then some odd years later see it in my collection and demand that I give it back to them.
If you're going to fight over something, pull over. If someone like me pokes my head out to see if the snaking driver was having a heart attack, please do not throw your thermo or any easily acessible device at me. I'm just being considerate. 
When I pass by a car with its hazards on, and the traffic is very light, I would pull over and see what I can do. Why do I get the impression half the time by the standing vehicle owner that I'm trying to rob them? I stopped pulling over to see if they need assistance for this reason. "what do you want?" "I saw your hazards are on, thought I can help" "you can't help sh!t, touch my car and I'll call the police!" How is it that 10 years ago good semitarians are something to aspire to and nowadays something to sneer upon?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Illum said:


> Cell phone ringtones that are somewhere between the sound of a rusted locomotive crankcase and a paper shreader trying to digest a CD.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

People who go waaaaaay overboard with perfume or cologne. 

I was sitting in a restaurant yesterday when a family came in and was seated next to me. One individual's perfume was so overpowering that it actually made me feel a little ill. I didn't want to make a scene by asking for a different table, but I couldn't wait to get the hell out of there.
:scowl:


----------



## TooManyGizmos

Diesel_Bomber said:


> The sound of a hammer being cocked.............on a Glock.
> 
> Nice research there, folks. :buddies:




No , no ................ that "click" sound you heard ......

was them releasing the "safety" ... on that Glock . 

:nana:


----------



## Illum

PhotonWrangler said:


> People who go waaaaaay overboard with perfume or cologne.
> 
> I was sitting in a restaurant yesterday when a family came in and was seated next to me. One individual's perfume was so overpowering that it actually made me feel a little ill. I didn't want to make a scene by asking for a different table, but I couldn't wait to get the hell out of there.
> :scowl:



did you try lighting a match to see if it'll go away? petrol distillates used in colognes often have a low flashpoint


----------



## Launch Mini

PhotonWrangler said:


> People who go waaaaaay overboard with perfume or cologne.
> 
> I was sitting in a restaurant yesterday when a family came in and was seated next to me. One individual's perfume was so overpowering that it actually made me feel a little ill. I didn't want to make a scene by asking for a different table, but I couldn't wait to get the hell out of there.
> :scowl:


 
Just read this now, literally 2 minutes after some lady entered our office.
She is a good 70 feet from my office & I can smell her perfume.


My pet peeve, people asking my a question, then get pissed when I give the answer that they didn't want to hear.
Just happened too with a co-worker.

That, and people who ask a question, then simply DON"T LISTEN.
I call the fellow on this all the time. I can see his brain shut off. Then when I am done, I ask him " you weren't listening, Were you?"


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Illum said:


> did you try lighting a match to see if it'll go away? petrol distillates used in colognes often have a low flashpoint



FOOM! :laughing: Char-broiled, anyone?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Launch Mini said:


> My pet peeve, people asking my a question, then get pissed when I give the answer that they didn't want to hear.
> Just happened too with a co-worker.



That happens to me also. Whenever I run into a lot of resistance to my answer, I usually explain to them that while it might not have been the answer they wanted to hear, it's the truth.


----------



## jtr1962

PhotonWrangler said:


> That happens to me also. Whenever I run into a lot of resistance to my answer, I usually explain to them that while it might not have been the answer they wanted to hear, it's the truth.


Yep, same thing here. I'm basically a scientist/engineer at heart, so when someone asks me anything, the answer is what it is. I don't sugar coat things or tell white lies. It's contrary to my basic nature. Yes, I actually had someone ask me if they look fat. I told them the truth. Not the answer they were expecting given their reaction, but in the end that answer may have been more beneficial than a diplomatic answer. They actually made up their mind to lose some weight.

My mom regularly asks me how her hair looks after a haircut. She knows I'll be honest. Unfortunately, because finding someone who knows how to cut hair is getting increasingly difficult, my answer usually isn't complimentary.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

jtr1962 said:


> My mom regularly asks me how her hair looks after a haircut. She knows I'll be honest. Unfortunately, because finding someone who knows how to cut hair is getting increasingly difficult, my answer usually isn't complimentary.



jtr, if you haven't seen it yet, you have to see "The Invention of Lying" starring Ricky Gervais. It's a wonderful little film about the whole nature of white lies and society's reasons for using them.


----------



## jtr1962

PhotonWrangler said:


> jtr, if you haven't seen it yet, you have to see "The Invention of Lying" starring Ricky Gervais. It's a wonderful little film about the whole nature of white lies and society's reasons for using them.


I actually saw part of it one night when channel surfing. I didn't want to know the ending without seeing the beginning so I changed channels. I'll definitely catch it based on your recommendation. Thanks!


----------



## Lite_me

People who post pictures sideways on Facebook. 

If they're savvy enough to do the Facebook thing, why can't they rotate their pics before uploading. It takes as little as 2 clicks to do this in Windows default viewer program.


----------



## fishinfool

Lite_me said:


> People who post pictures sideways on Facebook.
> 
> If they're savvy enough to do the Facebook thing, why can't they rotate their pics before uploading. It takes as little as 2 clicks to do this in Windows default viewer program.


 
One of my BIGGEST social networking pet peeves.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Those who
- glorify celebrities that don't positively contribute to society.
- are too lazy to properly spell. ( I understand that English may not be your native tongue, that's what spell checkers are for).
- lack common sense and decency.


----------



## Illum

Acquainted girls wearing their tatas on the revealing side as if trying to obscure my view from everything else. If I stare it would be rude on my behalf, if I comment it would appear as an advice out of place, and if I ignore it suddenly I'm considered as insensible? So now I take the road less traveled and now I'm considered antisocial....

Some of the dress styles nowadays makes me want to think of campus as a circus...


----------



## Kid9P

People who feel it necessary to light up their cigarettes while walking up the steps from the subway. 

Nothing like a lung full of smoke while going up the steps.

I mean come on, you can't wait another 10 seconds to get to the street level before lighting up? :devil:


----------



## flatline

Push handles on pull door and vice versa.

Pretentious synonyms like "utilize" vs "use".

People who have to have their say on every subject in a meeting even if they have nothing significant to contribute. Even more so if they're calling in because they can't bother to be there in person.

Those are the biggies.

--flatline


----------



## PhotonWrangler

flatline said:


> Pretentious synonyms like "utilize" vs "use".



That one annoys me also. Similar 50-dollar words used when a 5-cent word will do just fine:

Effectualize
Actualize
Conceptualize

...hmm, I'm seeing a pattern here... :laughing:


----------



## LotusDarkrose

Perfect thread right now for me lol. 

- People who think it is ok to snort the snot into the back of their throat around other people (freaking ew)

- People who don't hold doors open when someone is directly behind them

- People who don't thank me for holding a door open. Last month I held a door for a 60 year old woman at Jimmy Johns, even stood aside as she walked in...nothing, she didn't even look at me so I called her on it out loud.

- Old people driving (if you want to call it that) in parking lots almost hitting me *daily occurrence*

- Idiots on crotch-rockets with a death wish

- People who sigh constantly for no apparent reason (I have a desk job and it gets old really fast)

- Women yelling in ghetto-talk very loud on their cell phones in public

- 90% of toilet paper in malls/stores. Extremely thin, rough and only like 3 inches wide. SPEND THE TINY BIT EXTRA AND GET NORMAL TP!

Feels good to get that little bit out :laughing:


----------



## Illum

LotusDarkrose said:


> - People who sigh constantly for no apparent reason (I have a desk job and it gets old really fast)



You are going to hate me if I was your neighbor:shrug:



> - 90% of toilet paper in malls/stores. Extremely thin, rough and only like 3 inches wide. SPEND THE TINY BIT EXTRA AND GET NORMAL TP!



You should see what we have to work with on campus, aluminum foil could have been softer


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado

LotusDarkrose said:


> - People who don't thank me for holding a door open. Last month I held a door for a 60 year old woman at Jimmy Johns, even stood aside as she walked in...nothing, she didn't even look at me so I called her on it out loud.



I got one better.

I held the door for these two "ladies", who were right behind me. They accepted the courtesy by walking through and then turned around and cursed me out. Now if they cursed me out first, I could have had the satisfaction of slamming the door in their faces.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Flashlight Aficionado said:


> I got one better.
> 
> I held the door for these two "ladies", who were right behind me. They accepted the courtesy by walking through and then turned around and cursed me out. Now if they cursed me out first, I could have had the satisfaction of slamming the door in their faces.



 Why in the world did they cuss you out (after accepting the favor)?!!


----------



## LotusDarkrose

Maybe they saw the camera on the floor pointed up? :naughty:

I seriously just have zero tolerance for rude people. Someone asks you to get/do something for them, they should say "please". And when you get/do whatever it is for them, they should say "thank you". It's about the simplest thing in terms of common courtesy, and many people can't even seem to get that part right.

I guess what I'm saying is my #1 pet peeve is rudeness, lol.


----------



## blasterman

Here's my recent favorite pet Peeve: People who think it's ok to have their dog outside without a leash with no fence in a busy neighborhood when it charges every person and animal that walks by.

I frequently house-sit for a relative, and give their australian shephard a couple walks a day in their rather affluent suburban neighborhood. I'd say no less that four times within a block I have to pull up their poor dogs leash because somebody's terrier or fat cocker spaniel comes charging out of the garage foaming at the mouth. The owner is usually washing their car, or often sitting inside. 

Sometimes the 'attack dog' stops short at their property line. The other half charge in and jump my dog who's not exactly a protective species. The owner then comes out and calls me names under their breath for not going to the other side of the street. Hey, I'm on the sidewalk and not breaking the law.

If it weren't for that fact I'm an animal lover I'd borrow my cop buddy's 130lb Akita and make sure I'm 3feet in the street when 'lucifer' takes care of the problem


----------



## PhotonWrangler

When you're looking at a website and you click on a "click to enlarge" picture to ge a closer look, and the new picture pops up and... it's the same size or maybe 1 or 2 pixels bigger. What's the point other than to pi$$ off your viewers and send them elsewhere?


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado

PhotonWrangler said:


> When you're looking at a website and you click on a "click to enlarge" picture to ge a closer look, and the new picture pops up and... it's the same size or maybe 1 or 2 pixels bigger. What's the point other than to pi$$ off your viewers and send them elsewhere?


----------



## UniqueBaron

-People you pull out infront of you and then drive 5 mph under the speed limit.
-People who park way to close in a parking lot to even open my door to get in.
-Bicyclers that ride 2 or 3 wide and take up the whole lane.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

UniqueBaron said:


> -Bicyclers that ride 2 or 3 wide and take up the whole lane.



+1 on that. Same situation with joggers.


----------



## Imon

I know this is a bizarre pet peeve that only I probably have but I hate movies in which they speak English but it's supposed to be set in a country that doesn't speak English so they use an accent to make up for it.
Example: Every WWII movie where the Nazis speak English but in a German accent.... DRIVES ME NUTS. I'd rather just read subtitles.
Sometimes I amuse myself with thoughts that somewhere there's a movie in which German actors portray Americans but speak German in an "American" accent.


----------



## Zero_Enigma

PhotonWrangler said:


> +1 on that. Same situation with joggers.


 

You know, you are in a motor vehicle. Could you not spare 10 seconds to slowly pass them or cyclists on the road? I mean you can control your speed faster then them. 

I drive and also ride tho I ride more then I drive by choice so I see both sides. I'm always like what's the rush for if you're driving a car. Could you not have gotten out more earlier think of possible traffic conditions?

Which leads me to my peeve of people always leaving late min or not factoring in extra time for unforseen or buffer time to get to places early. I mean for those that are in area that snow we're all reminded once a year and whenever a big snow storm comes to get out early because of the snow so you can drive slowly and safely to your destination. I've been a passenger to some people driving and they're late and suddenly it's everyone elses fault on the road that is causing them to be late when they didn't leave earlier so that they can get some where earlier or have buffer time should they run into a traffic jam/slowdown/etc.

:scowl:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Zero_Enigma said:


> You know, you are in a motor vehicle. Could you not spare 10 seconds to slowly pass them or cyclists on the road? I mean you can control your speed faster then them.



I do. I drive as far away as I can from them, but I cannot shrink the width of my car in order to pass them in a diminished space. On the other hand, they _can_ reduce the amount of road they take up by jogging in single file, not three or four across.

At least for those 10 seconds.


----------



## jtr1962

I totally do not understand why cyclists ride abreast inside of single file. Besides hogging road space, you lose out on the aerodynamic advantage of drafting the cyclist in front of you when you ride side-by-side.


----------



## Burgess

I'm convinced they do it so they can *Chat & Yak* with each other.

:shakehead
_


----------



## Launch Mini

People who make a comment without a preamble as to what they are talking about. 

"can you help me find IT"

WTF is IT?


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

Launch Mini said:


> People who make a comment without a preamble as to what they are talking about.
> 
> "can you help me find IT"
> 
> WTF is IT?



This is one of the few things that REALLY ANNOY ME. Bicyclists riding on the road are another.

Wife's friend, whom I haven't seen or spoken to in a week: Did you remember that?
Me: Remember what?
WF: The thing?
Me: Everything is a "that" and everything is a "thing", by saying "that" and "thing" you have narrowed down what I'm supposed to remember to everything in the universe. Please be more specific.
WF: The cupcakes!
Me: You should have said "cupcakes" in the beginning. We both spoke for several extra seconds because you tried to save yourself from saying one extra syllable. You do this EVERY TIME WE SPEAK. A few seconds wasted once is no big deal, a few seconds wasted twice or three times a week for years on end adds up to months of life wasted. Yes, I remembered the cupcakes.

If that was her biggest foible I'd be stupid to care, but it's one of the most minor. She's my wife's friend, not mine, and when she visits I find that I have important business to tend to out in my shop.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Got another one that I was reminded of the other day. This has to do with the behavior of people standing in line, usually at a fast food restaurant.

There are people who will sort-of get into line. By this I mean people who will stand several feet away from the person in front of them, maybe standing off to the side a little bit, but they still want to hold their place in the line (even when they're not technically _in _the line). It's as if they want to stake their place in line but they don't want to _look_ like they're standing in it. 

This is mostly a guy thing; I almost never see a woman doing this. I truly don't get it. :shrug:


----------



## Burgess

Here's my gripe . . . .


Bought a 2-pound can of Imperial Cashews.

When i got home, and opened it,
i discovered the CAN is actually made outta' CARDBOARD ! ! !

This wasn't a METAL can, at all ! :shakehead


Certainly won't be as effective, and long-lasting, as a "proper" metal canister.

Seems to be strictly a penny-pinching, cost-cutting shortcut.

:sigh:
_


----------



## morelightnow

* leds that dont glue themselves to heatsinks
* circuit boards that are smaller than my thumb
* people who drive 75mph on the highway then complain about fuel prices
* hailstones bigger than a nickel
* people who wash their hands in hot water in the summer
* people that park their shopping cart in the middle of the isle
* people that never walk their dogs or let them out of the fence
* school kids that think they own the road


----------



## PhotonWrangler

morelightnow;3533641 people that park their shopping cart in the middle of the isle [/QUOTE said:


> +1 on that one!


----------



## Burgess

Gilligan ! ! !


_


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

People who think that repeating the same wrong answer or factoid louder will somehow make it more right, instead of themselves more wrong.

"A .40 cal round is more powerful than a .223 because it's a bigger bullet."

"I'm sorry, no, a .223 is much more powerful."

"No, it's true. A .40 CAL ROUND IS MORE POWERFUL THAN A .223 BECAUSE IT'S A BIGGER BULLET. .40 IS BIGGER AROUND THAN .223."

The concept of velocity was completely lost on them.


----------



## Imon

Diesel_Bomber said:


> People who think that repeating the same wrong answer or factoid louder will somehow make it more right, instead of themselves more wrong.
> 
> "A .40 cal round is more powerful than a .223 because it's a bigger bullet."
> 
> "I'm sorry, no, a .223 is much more powerful."
> 
> "No, it's true. A .40 CAL ROUND IS MORE POWERFUL THAN A .223 BECAUSE IT'S A BIGGER BULLET. .40 IS BIGGER AROUND THAN .223."
> 
> The concept of velocity was completely lost on them.



Apparently the concept of velocity _and_ fragmentation.


----------



## bullfrog

Restrooms that only have those hand-dryers and no paper towels...


----------



## PhotonWrangler

bullfrog said:


> Restrooms that only have those hand-dryers and no paper towels...



Step (3) - Wipe hands on pants.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Cashiers who don't properly disable the anti-theft strips when you make a purchase. Happened to me again the other day at a big box store. I was walking towards the door with my purchase and BOOP! BOOP! BOOP! It's humiliating.


----------



## pathalogical

I've said it before, people standing behind you in a line that are too close to you ! I was standing in line at the bank last week, and the man behind me was standing so close his jacket was rubbing against my jacket. Not only that, he had absolutely horrible bad breath !!! He was breathing through his mouth and kept taking big breaths in and out, was mumbling words every few minutes. He was so close, the back of my neck was getting warm. I was ready to puke !


----------



## jtr1962

pathalogical said:


> I've said it before, people standing behind you in a line that are too close to you ! I was standing in line at the bank last week, and the man behind me was standing so close his jacket was rubbing against my jacket. Not only that, he had absolutely horrible bad breath !!! He was breathing through his mouth and kept taking big breaths in and out, was mumbling words every few minutes. He was so close, the back of my neck was getting warm. I was ready to puke !


This happened to me once when I was buying a train ticket in college. A woman was standing right behind me, and I had no idea she was so close. After I bought the ticket, I was in a hurry to catch my train, so I quickly swung my arms down off the ticket counter, elbowing her on her shoulders in the process. She was writhing in pain, and I initially felt bad. I thought about it some more, and figured she was at fault for being right up my behind. I did apologize, but also mentioned that fact to her. I was in a hurry so I didn't have time to take it any further. This is one reason why you should never stand right behind someone. Suppose the person is trained in martial arts, and will respond instinctively to any touch on their backside?


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

PhotonWrangler said:


> Cashiers who don't properly disable the anti-theft strips when you make a purchase. Happened to me again the other day at a big box store. I was walking towards the door with my purchase and BOOP! BOOP! BOOP! It's humiliating.



No need to feel humiliated. Everyone else shopping there has had it happen to them too, and as long as you don't immediately take off running no one will think you're actually a thief.


----------



## fishinfool

Parents bringing their children to adult movies. :shakehead The kids get bored, make noise and move all over the place and the parents not doing anything about it. :thumbsdow


----------



## Icebreak

Bad grocery store baggers. 

Put up your cell phone. You are at work. Talk to your SO on break.

Don't talk to the cashier while she's checking ME out. I'M conducting business.

Tinkle in my Cheerios and I'm calling the manager on MY cell phone.

The fish don't go on the cookies.
The cantaloupe don't go on the plum.
The potato don't go on the tomato.
And if you do not know this, man you are really dumb.

Oh, you're moving on down.
To a duplex apartment in the hood.

You finally stole your last piece of pie high.
Oh, oh, yeah, yeah.


----------



## mightykid

the guy who would talk non-stop in my 3 hour, late evening flight.


----------



## Launch Mini

Diesel_Bomber said:


> No need to feel humiliated. Everyone else shopping there has had it happen to them too, and as long as you don't immediately take off running no one will think you're actually a thief.


 
How about buying something from Macy's in Seattle, driving 2 hours home only to find they left the ink security tag on the item FAIL


----------



## stngrr

People who wait in the wrong lane to turn onto another street... You know 'em, you've seen 'em... There are two lanes, one turns right, the other goes straight, and for some reason the person in the straight lane stops completely and has their blinker on to turn right and makes EVERYONE wait at the intersection until they can go.

Once they do finally find a hole, they get to go, and usually they are so timid about going that by the time they hit the gas, the light turns from green to yellow then to red shortly thereafter... So not only did they make it through, but they held up like 10-25 cars FROM making it through. Pretty selfish. What ever happened to going to the next exit and turning around or something UNselfish like that?


----------



## Illum

fishinfool said:


> Parents bringing their children to adult movies. :shakehead The kids get bored, make noise and move all over the place and the parents not doing anything about it. :thumbsdow



While the act of dipping poneytails in inkwells faded out with the extinction of inkwells, the temptation to play with someone else's hair hasn't...especially with kids. Leave it down behind the seat and occiasionally you'll feel a biff and a tug. :shrug:


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

How about parents that don't control their kids while out in public? Kids are running all over, bumping into things and people, knocking stuff over, screaming, and the parents don't care. Then if I politely ask the parents to control their kids better, then I am the bad one? Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## fishinfool

Lots of people just should NOT be parents but they are. Their kids are spoiled and have no respect for anyone or anything. When I was a kid, my parents gave me "The Look" and that's all it took. I think kids nowadays could use an old fashioned spanking. :whoopin: Timeouts just aren't the same and just aren't that effective IMO.


----------



## flatline

fishinfool said:


> Lots of people just should NOT be parents but they are. Their kids are spoiled and have no respect for anyone or anything. When I was a kid, my parents gave me "The Look" and that's all it took. I think kids nowadays could use an old fashioned spanking. :whoopin: Timeouts just aren't the same and just aren't that effective IMO.



Timeouts are very effective if properly done. Unfortunately, it can take 20+ minutes to get the critter to sit still and be quiet for 2 minutes...(our worst timeout so far took around 45 minutes to complete).

The threat of a timeout is usually sufficient to bring the critter around to our way of thinking. Actually getting put in timeout is usually enough to keep the critter in line for a day or two.

The trick to a proper timeout is to make the timeout completely unappealing to the critter. No toys. Put him in an uninteresting spot and make him stay there (moving restarts the timeout). Don't count unless he's sitting still and quiet (crying restarts the timeout). Don't make eye-contact with him. Don't let him try to snuggle with you.

Timeouts suck for both parents and critters, but they're extremely effective (at least in my experience).

--flatline


----------



## Imon

I don't understand the whole "kids nowadays are bad" rant. There have always been bad kids and there have always been good kids throughout human history. Also, some kids do have a high-energy level, that's just how they are. When I was young I liked to run around and play a lot too, don't tell me you guys weren't the same, and sometimes my parents were frustrated at me but most of the time I was out I wasn't making a scene. I think this is a issue of confirmation bias - when people see kids acting up they say "kids nowadays are crazy" but 90% of the time when kids are not acting up you don't consciously think every time "they're not that bad". I honestly believe that the proportion of "good" kids and "bad" kids have remained steady.


As for the issue of them being spoiled I think this depends on the parent but also on new technology. Just because kids now have personal computers, cell phones, and perhaps cars doesn't make them spoiled nor does it make their social experiences inferior to yours.

I remember one day I was talking to my cousin who is about 8 and I was telling him in my youth we didn't have cell phones but we had a telephone with a number dial that you had to turn. I told him it was plugged into the wall so he asked me how we held private conversations and I laughed when I thought about it. I could remember grabbing the phone and running into another room and closing the door behind me with the phone cord jammed in between the door and door frame. 

Now there are two things you can take away from this story. 
1: kids are spoiled because they have these new things that we never had when we were young. 
2: kids are just benefiting from a new technology that was the result of the continual progression of technology.
I choose to believe number two because, after all, how can they choose what era they are born into? I mean, in the case of cell phones, technology improves - faster microprocessors, new color screens, cameras, all these advances along with the benefit of lowering prices and the incentive of purchasing a "family plan" - it makes sense to give your kids a cell phone.
Which leads me to introduce a final thought. Surely your generation had new things which the older generation thought of as spoiling the people of that time. Things like refrigerators, washing machines, and microwaves were once a spoiling luxury I'm sure but now it's hard to think about it that way since they've been a part of our life for a long time. The funniest part of this whole thing is when kids of this generation have kids of their own they'll probably be having this same conversation.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

People who share their "experiences" or "wisdom" about a subject when their experience and wisdom is entirely based upon a video game. In other words, non existent.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

Imon said:


> I don't understand the whole "kids nowadays are bad" rant.



It's not the kids who are bad, it's the parents. Has nothing to do with technology or the presence of cellphones. I can't go to a grocery store now without kids bumping into me, watching them run throughout the store, or listening to them scream, while the parents watch and do nothing. Somehow this became acceptable. Five years ago, at least in my area, this was not the case.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Amen to that. It's really annoying to see parents who take no responsibility for their kids behavior. And it's usually the kids who are racing around and screaming at the top of their lungs, just to hear themselves scream.


----------



## FenixIlluminated

It looks like the thread should have been named Road Rage Lists!

What bothers me? People who use alkaline batteries!
Actually I said that just to give some of you users a laugh. I don't know enough about batteries to say that, I've just seen some of your posts since I've joined, including the user with the signature:
_"Friends don't let friends use alkaline batteries"_

Enough being funny, or trying to.
I don't like when people smoke cigarettes, sorry guys.
There are people in certain countries who go without food or water far too often and they manage to survive without cigarettes themselves, I think that other people should be able to do this as well. Paying so much money to poison your own body and others around you, plus contributing to the number one pollution on the only earth we have.
"People who smoke can't handle stress."

People who always constantly text others on their cellphones -
while their walking, at school, during their jobs..
It's ridiculous & I find it pathetic.

People who spam:
Whether it be a website or your own hotmail account, this one is super annoying. This also includes "did he die" comments!


----------



## Monocrom

With regards to dating . . . 

1~ Going out with a girl who brings up the topic of her ex-boyfriend.

2~ She plays around with your car's climate control, and screws up the air flow.

3~ Girls who keep saying "Maybe some other time," when you ask them out on a 2nd date instead of just politely saying they'd rather not because they felt no connection or chemistry on the first date.

4~ Going out with a girl who tells you what you should or shouldn't eat, on the first date.


----------



## Notsure Fire

Very good point. That's horrible.


----------



## Monocrom

Notsure Fire said:


> Very good point. That's horrible.


 
I tend to date traditional girls, so thankfully I don't have to deal with Neo-feminists who think I'm insulting them by calling them pretty. Asking about their brains, instead.

"Gee, I can't see your brain. I don't know if _it's_ pretty. Hold on a sec while I grab a hammer, crack your skull open, and have a look." :ironic:

Physical appearence always is the first thing you see.


----------



## jellydonut

Monocrom said:


> With regards to dating . . .
> 
> 1~ Going out with a girl who brings up the topic of her ex-boyfriend.
> 
> 2~ She plays around with your car's climate control, and screws up the air flow.
> 
> 3~ Girls who keep saying "Maybe some other time," when you ask them out on a 2nd date instead of just politely saying they'd rather not because they felt no connection or chemistry on the first date.
> 
> 4~ Going out with a girl who tells you what you should or shouldn't eat, on the first date.


Where do you even find people like this? :shakehead

I'm avoiding it quite well so far, I guess the fact I'd never date someone who has an ex in the first place narrows it down well enough..

Anyway, you know what my recent pet peeve is? It's ridiculous and I can't tell why, but I've fallen in hate with this emoticon: :wave: I hate the little thing. I can't put my finger on it but he seems smug and conceited somehow.


----------



## Monocrom

Yeah, that's exactly what the little guy is.

As for dating, everyone has an ex. 

But there's no reason to bring them up on the first date. Even worse than the ones who screwed them over, are the ones whom the girl says she's now friends with.

Translation: I'm still in love with my ex. but he decided to concentrate on his career. Since it was obvious I wasn't going to see a ring soon, I started dating other guys whom I really don't want to be with. And, I'm hoping my ex. will soon realize how special I am and change his mind. 

:ironic:


----------



## flatline

Monocrom said:


> Yeah, that's exactly what the little guy is.
> 
> As for dating, everyone has an ex.
> 
> But there's no reason to bring them up on the first date. Even worse than the ones who screwed them over, are the ones whom the girl says she's now friends with.
> 
> Translation: I'm still in love with my ex. but he decided to concentrate on his career. Since it was obvious I wasn't going to see a ring soon, I started dating other guys whom I really don't want to be with. And, I'm hoping my ex. will soon realize how special I am and change his mind.
> 
> :ironic:



I knew some guys who specifically hunted for that type of girl because there was no risk of commitment and they said those girls were willing to move faster in order to make their Ex jealous.

Seemed like a dangerous strategy to me.

--flatline


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Monocrom said:


> With regards to dating . . .
> 
> 2~ She plays around with your car's climate control, and screws up the air flow.



There are men who do this tool, ya know... :nana:


----------



## fisk-king

1. People who are goofy, not silly mind you, but goofy.

2. "Roid-heads" in the gym. Nuff said.

3. People who try to have a conversation with you during a movie at the theatre. I didn't pay $30 bucks just to have another evening in front of the t.v.

4. My so called wingman at a club/social gathering where he only approaches ladies who I'm speaking with at that very moment:scowl:

5. People who talk about politics or religion but only repeat what was said from a "news program" the night before.


----------



## Icebreak

Monocrom said:


> With regards to dating . . .
> 
> snip...
> 
> 3~ Girls who keep saying "Maybe some other time," when you ask them out on a 2nd date instead of just politely saying they'd rather not because they felt no connection or chemistry on the first date.
> 
> 4~ Going out with a girl who tells you what you should or shouldn't eat, on the first date.



At my ag...uh experiential level you'd think I'd know better. Last summer I asked a girl out. She wasn't just pretty. She was super pretty. Well spoken. Wonderful presentation. I just really wanted to see what she was like one on one. She was fabulous.

Then she pressed me to have a third beer just like she was. This was a dinner date. I said I wouldn't want to go over my limit and she pressed the issue harder. I just smiled it off by saying thank you for wanting us both to relax and party it up.

The clue came when it was dessert time. No hesitation whatsoever. She chowed down on a big piece of chocolate mouse cake like she'd never eaten cake before. At the time I thought it was cute that she was not pretentious about it.

Then a mutual female friend and I were talking and she told me, though nice and smart and amiable and really everything men like; she thought the girl I took out was a dating "hobbiest".

Oh, SN!T.

Yup. Because we frequent the same places I noticed she only goes out escorted and only dates men once or twice. Now here's the hilarious part: At one particular club I usually sit at the same two-top table in the window with a good view of the band. She often gets there within 5 or 10 minutes after me and grabs the table next to mine for her and her date. They will buy her drinks but she spends more time laughing and joking with me. I like it and so does she until I get up and dance with someone. She'll be quiet for a few minutes when I get back then re-start the conversation. I never, ever ask her to dance; never, ever, ever, ever. But she always hugs me when she comes in and always gives me a kiss on the cheek when she leaves.

Strange? Yes. Pathetic? Maybe. A hot chick acting wingman is very nice. Do I still have a crush on her? Mmmmmaybe. I'll never ask her out again though. This beautiful, charming "hobbiest".

She once told me she thought it was amazing that I never met a stranger so I said, "None stranger than you." She lost a little mouth squirt of beer on that one. And then, upon recovering, smiled a little red faced and said, "You got that right."


----------



## Monocrom

*@ flatline:*

I agree. Very dangerous. The ex, might actually care about her, but doesn't want to be "tied down." Or, there's something very wrong with her, her ex, saw it, and gave the "want to concentrate on my career" excuse so as to get rid of her. Either way, not worth dating those types of girls.

*@ PhotonWrangler:*

Yeah, men do that too. But with another guy, you can look at him and ask what the f**k he thinks he's doing. Can't be that blunt with a girl. If it's too cold or hot, you ask the driver to change the setting on the climare control.

In my case, I ended up sweating to death because my date decided to reach over and crank the AC to the highest setting. I don't mean Max, I mean the speed of the fan. You want really cold air, you turn it up a setting or put it on Max. You don't crank it til the knob stops moving. :shakehead

*@ Icebreak: *

You know she wants you because you didn't chase after her like all the other guys do. You're the one she couldn't completely charm. And it bugs her. But she'll never admit it.


----------



## jellydonut

Monocrom said:


> As for dating, everyone has an ex.


I don't; wouldn't want anyone that does, either.

I guess that's not so much a pet peeve as a principle considered ridiculous by most of the world though.. :shakehead

So I'll add - people who perennially mispronounce common words. There's a guy in my class who does this and I feel like kicking a kitten every time I hear it.


----------



## Monocrom

jellydonut said:


> I don't; wouldn't want anyone that does, either.


 
You don't have an ex-girlfriend? Not even one? 

Were you one of those lucky *******s who realized your childhood sweet-heart was the perfect girl? 

Few of us get that lucky.


----------



## jellydonut

Monocrom said:


> You don't have an ex-girlfriend? Not even one?
> 
> Were you one of those lucky *******s who realized your childhood sweet-heart was the perfect girl?
> 
> Few of us get that lucky.


Nope, I'm one of those socially awkward tools who never had a childhood sweetheart or anything else.

I've decided to turn it into my advantage by taking a 'wait and see' approach. I still hate being alone more than anything I can imagine, though.


----------



## SUPERTOOL

People who try to sell items that are not exactly as they have stated.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

jellydonut said:


> I've decided to turn it into my advantage by taking a 'wait and see' approach. I still hate being alone more than anything I can imagine, though.



Look at it this way... you're not having any technical support issues with them.


----------



## Icebreak

Thanks, Monochrome. Maybe when she approaches 40 she'll shake that habit. No third dates for this girl with anyone and all that implies.

jellydonut -

Best to be single than to be with a girl you aren't nuts about. IMHO.


----------



## jellydonut

PhotonWrangler said:


> Look at it this way... you're not having any technical support issues with them.


I'd rather have those issues than be alone. Besides, I don't run any versions of Drinking, DrinkingBuddies or Golf. Illumination 1.0 might conflict though, especially DrawerFullofLights b0.3. 

Icebreak I agree about that, which is why I am single, but it still sucks. :sigh:


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado

jellydonut said:


> I'm avoiding it quite well so far, I guess the fact I'd never date someone who has an ex in the first place narrows it down well enough..



:wave: You must date them young! :wave: Or date losers? :wave:


:naughty:


----------



## DM51

Let's get this back on topic, please. It isn't an advice column on how to pick up girls.


----------



## flatline

Blister packs that can't be opened without some sort of cutting tool.

Seriously, how difficult is it to cut perforations in the back so that I can open in my car without pulling out my multitool?

--flatline


----------



## Monocrom

flatline said:


> Blister packs that can't be opened without some sort of cutting tool.
> 
> Seriously, how difficult is it to cut perforations in the back so that I can open in my car without pulling out my multitool?
> 
> --flatline


 
I have seen one blister pack that actually has that feature. (I think it was for an Energizer LED rechargeable light. Nothing special.)

But yeah, hate those things. I went back to EDCing a dedicated, locking, folding, one-hander after the last time I bought an item in a blister pack. Standing by my car, couldn't open it. Never again!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

People who step into the street without looking in both directions first because they're too busy yammering on their cellphone.

I can think of plenty more irritating cellphone behaviors but you get the idea.


----------



## lunchboxtheman

People who cannot be on time. Ever. Ever. Ever.

They don't even realize how selfish and arrogant their behavior is. I needed to let that out, thanks.


----------



## Monocrom

Oooo . . . Teens texting on their phones as they blindly step out into traffic.

Also, I've got a friend who is always late. Best solution? . . . If you plan to be somewhere at 7pm, tell the friend you need to be there by 6:30pm. That way he actually shows up on time.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

People blindly walking across parking lots while texting on their phones. Mostly it's teenage girls with NO situational awareness at all. Someone could pull up next to them in a van, yank them inside, and drive off, and the teen would have no clue that anything was amiss until it was too late. I don't have kids, but if I did this lack of situational awareness would scare the crap out of me.


----------



## Icebreak

Resealable bags that don't reseal. Or they only reseal once or twice then tear up. Companies do this just to irritate me.

Nickles. They are stupid. Put dimes in a jar and shake it and they know what to do. They stack up. Though not as good but the same is true for quarters. Pennies can even do it to some extent. Nickles? Nope. Uh duh. Huh huh. Derrrr...that was fun. Do it again, Jeff. "Idiots!" and they are heavy compared to their value. Stupid and heavy.

Wire hangers. They hook up with each and get intertangled and produce more hangers. They know I need them so they just do what they want. Overly amorous pranksters. I know when I close the closet door they get together because I can hear them giggling. Sometimes they even laugh at me. The next day I'll get a shirt and there they are all tangled up and smiling at me.

Flat tires. They are weaklings. Why can't they fight off a little ol' roofing nail? Because they are slackers. They just go "ouch" and give up...pfffffffffffff.

Ironing shirts. They don't want to be ironed and I don't blame them. I don't want to be ironed either. That's why they flop around on the ironing board in a sorts of contorted shapes. It takes me about an hour to iron a shirt. Then, when I put them on and tuck them in they are wrinkled up by the time I get to work. I wish wrinkles were in but I'm not sure about that. I don't like wrinkles either.


----------



## Burgess

Icebreak said:


> Flat tires. They are weaklings.
> Why can't they fight off a little ol' roofing nail? Because they are slackers. They just go "ouch" and give up...pfffffffffffff.


 

:lolsign::goodjob:lovecpf 
_


----------



## Icebreak

Burgess said:


> :lolsign::goodjob:lovecpf
> _



 :wave:


----------



## Monocrom

Icebreak said:


> Resealable bags that don't reseal. Or they only reseal once or twice then tear up. Companies do this just to irritate me.
> 
> Nickles. They are stupid. Put dimes in a jar and shake it and they know what to do. They stack up. Though not as good but the same is true for quarters. Pennies can even do it to some extent. Nickles? Nope. Uh duh. Huh huh. Derrrr...that was fun. Do it again, Jeff. "Idiots!" and they are heavy compared to their value. Stupid and heavy.
> 
> Wire hangers. They hook up with each and get intertangled and produce more hangers. They know I need them so they just do what they want. Overly amorous pranksters. I know when I close the closet door they get together because I can hear them giggling. Sometimes they even laugh at me. The next day I'll get a shirt and there they are all tangled up and smiling at me.
> 
> Flat tires. They are weaklings. Why can't they fight off a little ol' roofing nail? Because they are slackers. They just go "ouch" and give up...pfffffffffffff.
> 
> Ironing shirts. They don't want to be ironed and I don't blame them. I don't want to be ironed either. That's why they flop around on the ironing board in a sorts of contorted shapes. It takes me about an hour to iron a shirt. Then, when I put them on and tuck them in they are wrinkled up by the time I get to work. I wish wrinkles were in but I'm not sure about that. I don't like wrinkles either.


 
Other than the flat tires and nickles . . . Get you a maid.


----------



## Icebreak

If I could afford one I most definitely would hire a maid.

But there are some Peeves a maid can't fix. Like when ghosts steel sips out of my wine glass. I'll look down and it's almost gone then I know they are there. I don't get mad. They just want to relax a little but they should get jobs, buy there own wine and maybe drop off a bottle every once in a while.

See. It just happened again. My wine glass is almost empty. Now I gotta get up and pour a little more. Gal darned freeloading ghosts.


----------



## Monocrom

Icebreak said:


> If I could afford one I most definitely would hire a maid.
> 
> But there are some Peeves a maid can't fix. Like when ghosts steel sips out of my wine glass. I'll look down and it's almost gone then I know they are there. I don't get mad. They just want to relax a little but they should get jobs, buy there own wine and maybe drop off a bottle every once in a while.
> 
> See. It just happened again. My wine glass is almost empty. Now I gotta get up and pour a little more. Gal darned freeloading ghosts.


 
Get you an exorcist.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Icebreak said:


> See. It just happened again. My wine glass is almost empty. Now I gotta get up and pour a little more. Gal darned freeloading ghosts.



If they're drinking your wine then they're also peeing somewhere. Get you a UV flashlight.


----------



## Icebreak

PhotonWrangler said:


> If they're drinking your wine then they're also peeing somewhere. Get you a UV flashlight.



Oh, that's definitely a pet pee I dislike.


----------



## Icebreak

Instant replays that take more the 2 minutes or longer especially if they take so long the network goes to commercial break.


----------



## Icebreak

The Evening Network Pharmaceuticals Report aka the Evening News with Brian "Worried" Williams, Diane "Screaming" Sawyer and Katie "Cautionary" Couric. By the time the Pharm Report is over I'm wondering if I'm just in a grumpy mood or need depression medication, didn't have enough water today or have a flow problem, less interested in dating and more interested in career, cars, flashlights, knives and guns or have E.D., so concerned about what pills I might should be taking and wondering if I shold get a check-up then I can't sleep so maybe I should get some sleeping pills.

Oh, yeah. I just wanted to know about Congress, the economy, who's ahead in the polls, how our troops are doing and any new scientific discoveries that have been published. As it stands, I don't know what the Pakastanie flag looks like but I do know that the mascot for Gieco is a Gecko, Lunesta is an Avatar like butterfly, Viagra is a Harley and a hottie, Cialis is a house that transforms from being home owner remodeled to a waterfall complete with Cougar Wife and Flomax is a bunch of guys laughing their butts off while riding bicycles. And all this time I thought Flomax was a high tech automotive air intake filter. Thank goodness for the Evening News to set me straight.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Icebreak said:


> ...And all this time I thought Flomax was a high tech automotive air intake filter. Thank goodness for the Evening News to set me straight.



And don't forget that possible side effects of CiaLuFlo may include:

Dizziness
Nausea
Bloating
Cramps
Mild discomfort
Major discomfort
Night sweats
Day sweats
Insomnia
Drowsiness
Wedgies
Heebie Jeebies
Loose bowels
Constipation
Incontinence
Flatulence
Sleepwalking
Sleepdriving
Sweaty palms
Hairy palms
Hemmorhoids
Asteroids
Asthma
Uncontrolled shaking
Coughing
Hacking
Gasping
Wheezing
Sneezing
Barfing
Open sores
Weeping sores
Sore weeping
Suicidal tendencies
Fear of spiders
fear of suffocation
Fear of everything!

Yea, that really makes me wanna take _that_ stuff...


----------



## Burgess

LOLOL ! ! !


Hey, you forgot:

- Suicidal Tendencies


_


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Burgess said:


> LOLOL ! ! !
> 
> 
> Hey, you forgot:
> 
> - Suicidal Tendencies
> 
> 
> _



Added that to the list as well as a few more. That med is nasty stuff!


----------



## Icebreak

PhotonWrangler said:


> And don't forget that possible side effects of CiaLuFlo may include:
> 
> ...SNIPPED
> 
> Wedgies
> 
> Flatulence
> 
> Hairy palms
> 
> Asteroids
> 
> Fear of everything!
> 
> /SNIPPED





I had no idea. Gemini Crickets! I'd like to own an Asteroid but I wouldn't want to have one. A new phobia and a new dream all in one. Thanks, PW. You are still as awesome as ever. Now if I could just find a malfunctioning transporter on eBay.


----------



## bstrickler

My new pet peeve is 
"Your submission could not be processed because the token has expired.

Please reload the window." 

Bloody thing popped up after I typed out this long-winded pet-peeve list. TWICE!!!


----------



## bstrickler

Oh yeah, and this song!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=astISOttCQ0


----------



## SARLights

Excessively negative people who spend their time posting the little things that bothers them on online forums. *cough*


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado

SARLights said:


> Excessively negative people who spend their time posting tiny little things that bothers them on online forums. *cough*



Welcome to the club!


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

Holy hell it's been a long day. :tired: :sigh:

I am usually a patient man. I believe that there is no sense in the emotions anger or hatred. Not only are they both completely useless, but they are damaging to the bearer as well. They don't positively effect the situation that caused them in the slightest, all they do is hinder your ability to think clearly to deal with it. They don't harm the person who caused them at all. They rob LIFE from you, the little moments that you could be enjoying are taken over with negativity instead. They are like drinking poison yourself and expecting it to effect your enemies, and it doesn't. While feeling this way, I still am human and still have these emotions, even though I realize how useless/poisonous they are.

Today I dealt with a lot. I gave my "Son, there's something you should know" speech. It went something like this:

"I've saved you a lot of time, a lot of money, and a lot of hassle over this past week. Your last job got completed on time and within budget because of me. There's been several like that over the years. I know you're annoyed with a lot of things, but before you decide to take it out on me, you need to know that I'm retired now. I do this job so I don't get bored, but I don't need the money or the work, and the instant being bored becomes preferable to dealing with you, I will walk off this job site and be happy to never speak to you again. Won't hurt me in the slightest."

He opened his mouth and I walked off the jobsite. The next time I see/hear that client's name had better be on a check with five digits before the decimal and written out to me.


----------



## Darvis

People's inability to understand the basic concept of the 4 way stop when a traffic light is out...


----------



## DM51

An error that seems to be occurring with increasing frequency on CPF is the incorrect declension of the relative pronoun.


----------



## F250XLT

DM51 said:


> An error that seems to be occurring with increasing frequency on CPF is the incorrect declension of the relative pronoun.



Yeah, I catch myself doing that all the time :thinking:


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado

F250XLT said:


> Yeah, I catch myself doing that all the time :thinking:
> 
> 
> DM51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> An error that seems to be occurring with increasing frequency on CPF is the incorrect declension of the relative pronoun.
Click to expand...


I think DM51 is referring to People's versus Peoples'. One refers to single item of ownership, "It is the people's city."

The other refers to multiple items, where each item is owned by other individuals, "It is the peoples' homes"


----------



## sabre7

Flashlight Aficionado said:


> I think DM51 is referring to People's versus Peoples'. One refers to single item of ownership, "It is the people's city."
> 
> The other refers to multiple items, where each item is owned by other individuals, "It is the peoples' homes"



Yikes!
...or is it Yike's!... or Yikes'! or... or... :nana:


----------



## DM51

I was referring to the use of "whom" instead of "who".


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

Uhmm .... do we really have to be THAT formal 'round here ?

I'm just here to have fun

~


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado

DM51 said:


> I was referring to the use of "whom" instead of "who".



Who said, "Whom"?


----------



## Monocrom

Going into a place run by a huge company that is trying to replace cashiers and other employees with self-service checkout.

The annoying part is when the cashier tells you to use the self-serve checkout. WTF?? I can understand if it's busy or management is standing right there. But when it's slow, and no one else is around . . . Why would you encourage a customer to eventually help you get laid off?


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado

I have left stores with a full shopping cart with perishables that had no living, breathing cashiers who would ring my groceries up.

Yup, I even announced that I would leave if someone wouldn't serve me. :fail:

Funny thing that has happened when I did that at other places. The cashier would ring up my purchases at the self-serve. Even taking my money and handing me the change and receipt. :shrug:


----------



## scout24

FA-thankfully, you did not ask "Whom said whom?"...   All in good fun, DM... I'm sure it's in here somewhere, but my Wife's biggest peeve is "I could care less" instead of "I couldn't care less"... Drives her bananas. Mine is usless, entitled co-workers with the attitude that we should just be glad they showed up 10 minutes late, not dressed for work, on the cell for another 10... Hey, it's the least we can do to carry them along. That, and the supervisors who allow it.


----------



## Burgess

i hear ya', Scout24 !


" I've gotta' be here 8 Hours a Day. You expect me to WORK, too ? ? ? "


:shakehead
_


----------



## Monocrom

scout24 said:


> . . . Mine is usless, entitled co-workers with the attitude that we should just be glad they showed up 10 minutes late, not dressed for work, on the cell for another 10... Hey, it's the least we can do to carry them along. That, and the supervisors who allow it.


 
Oh, I had forgotten about that one. Happened all the time at my last job. Difference being, I didn't get to go home until my relief/co-worker arrived. Sometimes, they didn't arrive and didn't call. Usually they'd get fired for that stunt. But once in awhile, they got to keep their jobs. I've met a great many low-life individuals while working security. But none as low as my boss at that last client's site. Can't believe the sheer level of garbage and nonsense I used to put up with there. Nothing like waiting for your relief to show up . . . Only to find out that you have to stay behind and work another 8-hour shift on less than last minute notice. I'm glad I was fired without cause.


----------



## SureAddicted

My latest pet peeve is when your monitoring a thread, you notice one enthusiastic responder editing his post, probably because he wants to get the wording right. After his fourth edit, you decide to respond to the thread to assist the OP. You then find out the enthusiastic responder has edited his post one again to make it sound like the post you have just posted in the thread.


----------



## booky

One of my pet peeves is when I am at the market, and people block the aisle with their shopping carts.

There are other people there, not just you! Just like driving, stick to the right of the aisle people. Don't just leave your cart in the middle of the aisle and spend your sweet time looking through the cereal aisle.


----------



## tracyk859

I have plenty but the recurring one lately is shopping in stores with 40 Checkouts but only 10 of them manned and lines that make you want to scream.



__________________
watch free movies online


----------



## Monocrom

booky said:


> One of my pet peeves is when I am at the market, and people block the aisle with their shopping carts.
> 
> There are other people there, not just you! Just like driving, stick to the right of the aisle people. Don't just leave your cart in the middle of the aisle and spend your sweet time looking through the cereal aisle.



In the past, I used to be nice about that, and just said "Excuse me."

But I then realized these folks know better. (Or at least they should.) So I just gently move their cart out of the way. Been doing that for awhile now. No one ever says anything about it. If they ever do, I'd just smile and respond with; "Oh that's okay. I can see you're busy, so I moved it out of the way for you." Then walk away as if everything is fine.

If they argue with you, they look like a nut job for getting upset with someone who was just helping them out.


----------



## DM51

booky said:


> One of my pet peeves is when I am at the market, and people block the aisle with their shopping carts.
> 
> There are other people there, not just you! Just like driving, stick to the right of the aisle people. Don't just leave your cart in the middle of the aisle and spend your sweet time looking through the cereal aisle.


The problem there, or so I understand, is that most of the drivers are... well... not men, if you see what I mean. I am happy to leave shopping to Mrs. DM51, and I certainly wouldn't want to be in a supermarket at the same time she was - I receive numerous complaints about her behavior, lol.


----------



## Flying Turtle

Time to resurrect this thread. I had just finished posting this little story when CPF went down.

False advertising or representation of a product ticks me off. A few weeks ago I picked up an LED booklight at the dollar store. I had some suspicions, and it was obvious when I fired it up that it was not a LED. I was able to remove a diffuser to verify it was not. So back to the Dollar Tree I went. The manager fiddled with the light a bit trying to remove the diffuser, then suddenly smashed it on the counter. Finding the offending piece he agreed it was not a LED, and said he would e-mail corporate.

Sure buddy. As you might imagine the "LED Booklights" are still hanging on the rack.

Geoff


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Maybe LED stands for Light Emitting Dimbulb in this case. That would aggravate me also, Geoff.

We recently purchased a set of jack stands from a well known seller of inexpensive import tools. On the outside of the box they were rated for 4 tons. On the instructions inside they were rated for 2 tons. :scowl:


----------



## gflite

SLOW DRIVERS:thumbsdow


----------



## Monocrom

Parents who refuse to control or discipline their children when out in public.


----------



## ElectronGuru

PhotonWrangler said:


> We recently purchased a set of jack stands from a well known seller of inexpensive import tools.


 
Sounds like someone bought Freight near the Harbor


----------



## PhotonWrangler

ElectronGuru said:


> Sounds like someone bought Freight near the Harbor



Your are perceptive, grasshopper.


----------



## GrnXnham

scout24 said:


> FA-thankfully, you did not ask "Whom said whom?"...   All in good fun, DM... I'm sure it's in here somewhere, but my Wife's biggest peeve is "I could care less" instead of "I couldn't care less"... Drives her bananas.



I'm with your wife. That drives me nuts. Saying "I could care less" doesn't make any sense at all.


----------



## Monocrom

When you're on line at the checkout of the Dollar Store, and the person in front of you whips out a credit card.

Really?! You're going to use a freaking credit card to pay for literally a handful of small items . . . at the the Dollar Store! You're going to hold up the entire line while reaching for a credit card?!?!


----------



## DM51

GrnXnham said:


> I'm with your wife. That drives me nuts.


What are you doing with his wife, and why is she driving you nuts?


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

Monocrom said:


> When you're on line at the checkout of the Dollar Store, and the person in front of you whips out a credit card.
> 
> Really?! You're going to use a freaking credit card to pay for literally a handful of small items . . . at the the Dollar Store! You're going to hold up the entire line while reaching for a credit card?!?!


 
You'd really be annoyed by me, I use my credit card for everything, even if it's one PVC elbow at Home Depot that costs $0.32. Most times swipe and sign is faster than the checker can count out change.


----------



## Forward_clicky

The 2 that bug me are drivers that speed up and get in front of you when there is NO ONE behind you and they take an exit etc.
Secondly people that want to pull out from a shopping center, store etc.
They look right at you, wait until you get closer, pull out JUST in front of you and putt putt putt along.
I seriously hate that and I let the expletives fly!


----------



## Monocrom

Diesel_Bomber said:


> You'd really be annoyed by me, I use my credit card for everything, even if it's one PVC elbow at Home Depot that costs $0.32. Most times swipe and sign is faster than the checker can count out change.


 
Well, since it's you, that's okay then.

But one day you will indeed feel foolish when you walk up to that register, and are told that the little machine is broken. :devil:

Cash will always be King! When even the entire register is down, I'll still be able to pay for my items. All the store needs is a large paper bag filled with small bills and change, a cashier who's _really _good at math, and a large dude with a baseball bat to make sure only the cashier touches the big brown bag.


----------



## BriteIdea

You're standing in an isle in a department store, Lowes, Home Depot, Walmart, where ever. You're kind iof standing back or maybe mid isle checking a shelf looking at stuff. 

Another person walks in front of you without excusing themselves or worse, they'll stand directly in front of your viewing range and block you off. 

Or, you're dealing with a store employee asking a question about product. Another person steps up and interrupts the two of you asking his more important question.

Why can't people be more aware of their surroundings and be more polite? This activity is just plain rude and it shows no class.

I've often been tempted to confront the person but I could be lowering myself to their level and I believe that half of those people would not understand your (or my) concern. It's the way they were raised and it's too obvious.


----------



## Illum

60Hz LEDs....
I mean gee... if your going for a rectifier bridge already how hard could it be to add one lousy filter cap into your inventory?!


----------



## BriteIdea

We're all aware of cell-phone and texting laws while driving. But one peeve that really bothers me and there's little mention of it: I see both men and women all ages driving down the street holding their tiny dogs on their laps while driving. The dogs tend to bounce all over and peer out the driver's window. 
It is of my opinion that no matter what happens with traffic little Fido will have priority and if something drastic happens, the driver will focus all his/her attention on that dog. How can you drive with one of those tiny dogs on your lap? I've seen the ocassional cat too.
Hey, I'm a dog lover, primarily Labs and Retreivers but if that big lumux decided to sit on my lap, I'd tie him to the back seat or he doesn't ride in the car, plain and simple.
This is where the driver/owner has no sense of responsibility for driving and priorities at hand.


----------



## Imon

BriteIdea said:


> You're standing in an isle in a department store, Lowes, Home Depot, Walmart, where ever. You're kind iof standing back or maybe mid isle checking a shelf looking at stuff.
> 
> Another person walks in front of you without excusing themselves or worse, they'll stand directly in front of your viewing range and block you off.
> 
> Or, you're dealing with a store employee asking a question about product. Another person steps up and interrupts the two of you asking his more important question.
> 
> Why can't people be more aware of their surroundings and be more polite? This activity is just plain rude and it shows no class.
> 
> I've often been tempted to confront the person but I could be lowering myself to their level and I believe that half of those people would not understand your (or my) concern. It's the way they were raised and it's too obvious.


 
When I used to work in retail I would handle people who butt into a conversation by saying "One second please" then I'd go back to helping the other person.
Most people will wait politely but there are always those who continue to intrude. There are usually two type - apologetic and aggressive. The apologetic person would usually say something like "Oh, I'm sorry, but I have a very quick question". The aggressive type will usually move in fast and very conspicuously and talk loudly so there's no possible way you can ignore them. Sometimes it's just better to get rid of the aggressive type by helping them out. Most people didn't mind if I took a quick detour although occasionally I'd have a customer say something like "Excuse me, don't you see us talking here?" - that usually made me chuckle.

Also because this thread _is_ about pet peeves I guess I'll share another one of my pet peeves. I use elevators a lot in a library I frequent and I use it to get from the first floor to the sixth floor - unpleasant if you use the stairs. What frustrates me is that people use the elevator *all the time* to go up or down one floor. I don't want to come off as self righteous but whenever I have to go up or down one floor I just use the stairs .... they're right next to the elevators and it's usually faster to use the stairs instead of waiting for the elevator to come to your floor. Most people could use the exercise anyways. 
BTW I'm not bashing people with disabilities or injuries. I remember once when I was on crutches for a bad ankle stairs were a veritable nightmare.


----------



## richpalm

When in the store with a line and the little old lady is counting change, one-by-one, while frozen treats turn to liquid. The urge...


----------



## biff boffo

LumenHound said:


> Hot dog buns.
> 
> Why do these things always come 8 to a bag when a package of wieners is 12 regular or 6 jumbo size??!!


 Good one, I think its 10 wieners to 8 buns. The old 10:8 ratio. Something like that.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

biff boffo said:


> Good one, I think its 10 wieners to 8 buns. The old 10:8 ratio. Something like that.


 
Yeah, this one also belongs in the "Things that don't make sense" thread!


----------



## Th232

Imon said:


> Also because this thread _is_ about pet peeves I guess I'll share another one of my pet peeves. I use elevators a lot in a library I frequent and I use it to get from the first floor to the sixth floor - unpleasant if you use the stairs. What frustrates me is that people use the elevator *all the time* to go up or down one floor. I don't want to come off as self righteous but whenever I have to go up or down one floor I just use the stairs .... they're right next to the elevators and it's usually faster to use the stairs instead of waiting for the elevator to come to your floor. Most people could use the exercise anyways.
> BTW I'm not bashing people with disabilities or injuries. I remember once when I was on crutches for a bad ankle stairs were a veritable nightmare.


 
Join the club, a lot of my study/work is done in a 5 floor building, and to get from 5th or 4th to ground it's usually quicker to go down the stairs than wait for the lift.


----------



## Monocrom

PhotonWrangler said:


> Yeah, this one also belongs in the "Things that don't make sense" thread!



Not sure about other parts of the country. But in New York, they took away two. So now it's an even 8 dogs to 8 buns per pack.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I tend to walk quickly when I've got something specific that needs to get done. All too often I'll be walking in a public place where someone else is in a big hurry to cut in front of me and then shuffle along slowly. This happens frequently at the mall, and the other week it was happening to me a lot at a job site where I had several emergencies that needed immediate attention while those around me were in no hurry to get anywhere. Except to get in front of me and slow me way down. Arggh!


----------



## BriteIdea

Another peeve that I think everyone here should agree on.
I've noticed lately a few threads CLOSED and usually due to a poster saying something inappropriate. I am far from innocent myself.

Most recently was the important thread by label of the Tsunami in Japan. Most of us gave our conjecture and opinions. I'm sure vritually 100% of us also expressed our condolences, while others provided what seemed to be very enlightening information on quakes and tsunamis in general (we learn from each other), not to mention things about neclear power, stuff I never knew.
However, the thread resulted in being closed. Someone said something and then it began. I don't think the exchanged words were all that bad and probably did not neccessitate the closier of an important world wide thread. However that's up to the individual moderator's judgement call. I am also a moderator on another forum and out of 6 moderators we all act or react in different ways.

What's really more important about this is when we all chime in on an international incident, while we're able to express opinion I ask my fellow members to think before you type (again, I'm not perfect either).
But for a thread like that to be shut down because of chosen words hurts the rest of us.
Please folks, to banter each other is not cool. There's enough of that in real life. I do feel that this thread Pet Peeves is the prefect place for us to vent about things in life without kicking each other


----------



## Imon

BriteIdea said:


> Another peeve that I think everyone here should agree on.
> I've noticed lately a few threads CLOSED and usually due to a poster saying something inappropriate. I am far from innocent myself.
> 
> Most recently was the important thread by label of the Tsunami in Japan. Most of us gave our conjecture and opinions. I'm sure vritually 100% of us also expressed our condolences, while others provided what seemed to be very enlightening information on quakes and tsunamis in general (we learn from each other), not to mention things about neclear power, stuff I never knew.
> However, the thread resulted in being closed. Someone said something and then it began. I don't think the exchanged words were all that bad and probably did not neccessitate the closier of an important world wide thread. However that's up to the individual moderator's judgement call. I am also a moderator on another forum and out of 6 moderators we all act or react in different ways.
> 
> What's really more important about this is when we all chime in on an international incident, while we're able to express opinion I ask my fellow members to think before you type (again, I'm not perfect either).
> But for a thread like that to be shut down because of chosen words hurts the rest of us.
> Please folks, to banter each other is not cool. There's enough of that in real life. I do feel that this thread Pet Peeves is the prefect place for us to vent about things in life without kicking each other


 
Not sure this is a pet peeve ... sounds rather specific.
You might submit this in the Questions/Problems/Suggestions forum.


----------



## BriteIdea

Imon said:


> Not sure this is a pet peeve ... sounds rather specific.
> You might submit this in the Questions/Problems/Suggestions forum.


I suppose we could break this down as a request to my fellow members. You're correct it may not be a peeve in the truest sense but a peeve to me none-the-less. A matter of perception. I only wanted to make mention in an unofficial mention.


----------



## jtr1962

BriteIdea,

I was upset also that the thread in question was shut down. Unfortunately, that's the price we pay here for civility. A moderator makes a judgement call, and sometimes threads may get shut down which might have continued smoothly again once a few posters got stuff out of their system. The alternative to moderation is no moderation. The comments on Yahoo news articles are a perfect example of what this place might look like without moderation. Any alien reading through some of them would conclude there's no intelligent life on Earth.


----------



## BriteIdea

I would almost suggest that we (all of us) fire up a new thread possibly called "World Events"
Face it: this forum (website) is world wide. What ever happens can, and usually does, affect all of us at some point.

I would also like to suggest that each poster is entitled to his or her opinion. Another poster should be able to disagree with the content and disguss certain points but where the line is drawn is when people attack each other, name calling or what ever. Like jtr1962 suggested keep the civility about the posts. Leave the name calling to the politicians that we elect.

We are all missing so much by not being able to express opinions on world events and maybe politics (one of my favorite topics).

If we could learn to address and argue points WITHOUT attacking each other then we should be good to go.

Opinions?


----------



## Southpaw1969

Here is a big time pet peeve of mine-

People who use credit cards at bars- especially ones who try to buy one drink at a time with credit cards. It takes forever, and it's really annoying. 

Just to go a GD ATM before going out. 

Here is another- people who insist on standing right on top of you when waiting in line. I usually get them to back off with some well placed elbows. I knew Muay Thai would come in handy some day!

Here are a few forum related (not necessarily this forum, but forums in general) pet peeves-

People who kiss the moderators behinds constantly. People who don't understand the difference between "lose" & "loose". People who aren't moderators talking down to other members about forum rules. People who inflate their postcounts by replying to every thread but don't really contribute anything. It's usually just lot's of "plus 1" type posts. One that really is annoying are people who do those stupid "in before the lock" posts. Total waste of time and bandwidth. Or people who just post with the stupid eating popcorn emoticon. WTF? 

Another pet peeve are all the guys who seem to have been completely emasculated, and post about it like they're proud of it. Things like how they have to "ask the boss" or something like that before they can buy anything. Or who can't take training classes or go on trips or whatnot because their wife won't "let them". Grow a pair fellas. Seriously. If I let my woman tell me what I could buy, or where I could go, I'd certainly not go online and tell everyone. I'd be totally ashamed. Seriously.


----------



## BriteIdea

Southpaw1969 said:


> Here is a big time pet peeve of mine-
> 
> People who use credit cards at bars- especially ones who try to buy one drink at a time with credit cards. It takes forever, and it's really annoying.
> 
> Just to go a GD ATM before going out.
> 
> Here is another- people who insist on standing right on top of you when waiting in line. I usually get them to back off with some well placed elbows. I knew Muay Thai would come in handy some day!
> 
> Here are a few forum related (not necessarily this forum, but forums in general) pet peeves-
> 
> People who kiss the moderators behinds constantly. People who don't understand the difference between "lose" & "loose". People who aren't moderators talking down to other members about forum rules. People who inflate their postcounts by replying to every thread but don't really contribute anything. It's usually just lot's of "plus 1" type posts. One that really is annoying are people who do those stupid "in before the lock" posts. Total waste of time and bandwidth. Or people who just post with the stupid eating popcorn emoticon. WTF?
> 
> Another pet peeve are all the guys who seem to have been completely emasculated, and post about it like they're proud of it. Things like how they have to "ask the boss" or something like that before they can buy anything. Or who can't take training classes or go on trips or whatnot because their wife won't "let them". Grow a pair fellas. Seriously. If I let my woman tell me what I could buy, or where I could go, I'd certainly not go online and tell everyone. I'd be totally ashamed. Seriously.



well said. My kids got me to sign up on Facebook a couple of years ago and it wasn't too long before I found out that everyone knew everyone else's every move at that moment. 
I think I posted a couple of times, only for the sake of the kids (in their 30s) then I unsubscribed. As for the guys "without a pair?" Too many insecure people in our society. They tend to be afraid of their own shadow. I know people like that too and they can drag a person down, if you let them.


----------



## Imon

I was driving to campus this morning when a motorist in front of me reminded me how much litterers **** me off. 
Most people flick cigarettes out of their car but she just stuck her whole arm out and dropped it. Is it that people who throw cigarette butts out of their car have gotten so habituated to it that they don't even recognize what they are doing is wrong? That's not even the worst thing I've seen - I once saw a guy at a stop light open his car door and place on the ground his drink cup and a paper bag full of trash then drive off when the light turned green.

Since when did the road become peoples personal trashcan?


----------



## jtr1962

Imon said:


> That's not even the worst thing I've seen - I once saw a guy at a stop light open his car door and place on the ground his drink cup and a paper bag full of trash then drive off when the light turned green.


It's normal on my block when people park their cars to clean them out, just dumping everything on the strip of grass near the curb. The garbage then blows all over everyone's lawns. It's never people who live on the block, but others (most likely school teachers from one of the nearby schools) who do this. I've yet to catch someone in the act, but when I do, I can guarantee they'll get an earful. In fact, I'll throw their mess right back in their car as they're exiting.

What is so hard about keeping your litter with you until you can dispose of it properly? That goes for pedestrians as well as motorists.


----------



## Imon

jtr1962 said:


> What is so hard about keeping your litter with you until you can dispose of it properly? That goes for pedestrians as well as motorists.


 
Exactly what I've always said. 

Think of all the places you frequently park your car - work, school, home, the grocery store. All these places have trash cans within walking distance from your car quite often in between your car and your final destination! Just keep your trash in your car and make it a habit to empty your car of trash whenever and where-ever you park your car. Not only will this help keep your car clean but it'll keep public areas clean as well.


----------



## Kingfisher

I hate people who use their two fingers on each hand when talking in "quotes" - I feel like snapping them off when wiggled.

When I hold open a door for the person behind me I expect in return a polite "thanks" ....not to be ignored - a growing trend here in the UK. 


.....I do find Americans very polite BTW, it has to be said.


----------



## BriteIdea

jtr1962 said:


> It's normal on my block when people park their cars to clean them out, just dumping everything on the strip of grass near the curb. The garbage then blows all over everyone's lawns. It's never people who live on the block, but others (most likely school teachers from one of the nearby schools) who do this. I've yet to catch someone in the act, but when I do, I can guarantee they'll get an earful. In fact, I'll throw their mess right back in their car as they're exiting.
> 
> What is so hard about keeping your litter with you until you can dispose of it properly? That goes for pedestrians as well as motorists.


 
A few years ago I heard a story about someone that actually followed a car that threw trash our of their window while driving. The following car stopped, picked up the trash and followed them to their destination and said to them "I believe you dropped this a while back, in case it might be something important". Others might say something else. I'd do that but my luck I'd end up with a black eye.

I'd sooner lean on the horn at the "moment of drop" but then again you never know who is dropping the trash. It's not that I don't get invloved. It's more that I fear for my life because some of these bosos can get violent.


----------



## jtr1962

Just had another thing happen to me today which drives me nuts-people who shop while they're waiting on line. This seems to be the latest idiotic trend where two or more people will come into a store, put a few things in the cart, then one person gets on line while the other(s) continue shopping. This not only disrupts the line with constant back and forth as the cart gets filled, but also delays the line. Invariably, when it's their turn to pay, the cashier rings up the items in the cart, then must wait while the companions are getting the last few items. It's a shame the cashiers don't simply tell the person to pay for what was rung up, then go back on line if they have more items to pay for. Today was even worse. An idiot is waiting for his companion to get a few items, so the cashier waves me ahead. The idiot said something to me. I told him no sense me waiting for him waiting. I had one lousy item. I was long gone while he was still waiting.

And just two weeks ago someone with a full cart waiting behind me asks if they can pay before me because they're double-parked. I had 3 items. It took me all of 45 seconds to get out of there. Why should I wait probably 10 minutes to save someone 45 seconds? I told them no of course, and also next time to park legally.

Bottom line, I'm sick and tired of people who think their time is more valuable than anyone elses. Even on days when my schedule was packed, I waited my turn just like anyone else. If your schedule is always so packed that 45 seconds matter, then take a course in time management.


----------



## High Value Warrior

People who have never heard of captcha ......

1st post. Hello to everyone. Look forward to participating.

Cheers.


----------



## Biker Bear

jtr: I had something like that happen the other day - the cashier actually reversed the items already rung up of the person who wandered off and attended to me! I was headed out the door by the time the other person was finally returning to the checkout area.

While we're on retail peeves - people who stop to consider something on the shelves leaving their cart sprawled in the middle of the aisle so no one can get past. It always boggles me a bit when they act surprised someone else needs to get by - do they think they're the only person in the store, or something?! A similar self-centeredness at work, I think. Or maybe shopping demands so much of their mental resources that they haven't got any attention to spare for basic courtesy....


----------



## richpalm

Spelling Nazi strikes again... no caps or punctuation. Run on sentences. Appropriate people take note: to, too. There, they're, their. I'm, not Im. Gad, I'd never have made it out of 6th grade with the atrocious "English" I see everywhere. Drives me nuts and I pass right over posts like this that I can't decipher anyway. Would anyone put that kind of quality into flashlight mods?

Didn't think so-what about spellchecking?

Rich


----------



## Illum

On cpf not everyone runs their notes through a word processor... which means at most firefox may have a spellcheck feature but a grammar checks not to impossible for an automated change.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

Tailgaters. Possibly the most mentioned pet peeve, but I'd like to mention it again. I drive a one ton Dodge diesel. It's jacked up a bit, has big tires, has a flatbed on it, and a menacing rear bumper which is about at steering wheel height for most vehicles. WHY THE EFF would someone choose to go 55mph TEN FEET AWAY from this immovable metal object? WITH KIDS IN THE CAR AND WHILE TALKING ON A CELLPHONE!

Boggles my mind. I pulled over and let her past, but she went and did it to the vehicle in front of me.

JTR, you need a trail camera. Wonderful security device, I have a swarm of them monitoring my chunk of the woods and a few monitoring my house. Good for lots of things. Place them discretely and in hard-to-reach places, and get one with an infra-red "flash" so that it's not obvious that someone just got their picture taken. I've also seen SD cards that can transmit all the data they store over a wireless network, so that even if the camera is stolen or vandalized, you still have evidence.


----------



## Norm

Just keep in mind there are a lot of members whose first language isn't English. 
Norm



richpalm said:


> Spelling Nazi strikes again... no caps or punctuation. Run on sentences. Appropriate people take note: to, too. There, they're, their. I'm, not Im. Gad, I'd never have made it out of 6th grade with the atrocious "English" I see everywhere. Drives me nuts and I pass right over posts like this that I can't decipher anyway. Would anyone put that kind of quality into flashlight mods?
> 
> Didn't think so-what about spellchecking?
> 
> Rich


----------



## jimmy1970

My very minor peeve: People that say *"I could care less"* to demonstrate that they care very little about something.!? Maybe try *"I couldn't care less"*.:devil:


----------



## BriteIdea

Two people are having a conversation and it's a deep conversation about tech stuff. Person number three barges in and interrupts. At that point I get so frustrated but not angry I gort get were I was in my conversation.

If it was an emergency or somehting highly important, then I could understand but that's all.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Biker Bear said:


> While we're on retail peeves - people who stop to consider something on the shelves leaving their cart sprawled in the middle of the aisle so no one can get past. It always boggles me a bit when they act surprised someone else needs to get by - do they think they're the only person in the store, or something?!


 
This one always bugs me, Biker Bear. I'm always careful to park my shopping cart out of the way so others can get past me. I wish others would do the same.

On a related note regarding inattentive shoppers, I was looking at an item on the bottom shelf in a grocery store once. The only way I could see it was to get down on my knees, leaving my legs sprawled partway into the aisle behind me. At one point another shopper came by and proceeded to try to run over my legs with the cart - several times! Finally I looked up at him, he looked down and saw my legs, and he offered a timid "sorry." He wasn't even looking at what he was hitting with his cart!
:scowl:


----------



## richpalm

Norm said:


> Just keep in mind there are a lot of members whose first language isn't English.
> Norm



Oh, I know that... I'm referring to those that have no excuse and are too lazy to check. I have the utmost respect for overseas members... God knows I'd never be able to learn another language.

Rich


----------



## BriteIdea

Do we need the Walmart police? something tells me YES !!!!
Just to charge the stupid for being stupid


----------



## Biker Bear

One of the word-usage peeves that sandpapers my nerves is when people misuse "silicon" vs. "silicone", as in the heinous construction "silicon rubber" - an oxymoron if ever I've heard one. Less frequently you'll see "silicone chip," but the former seems much more common.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Biker Bear said:


> One of the word-usage peeves that sandpapers my nerves is when people misuse "silicon" vs. "silicone", as in the heinous construction "silicon rubber" - an oxymoron if ever I've heard one. Less frequently you'll see "silicone chip," but the former seems much more common.



Yes, and it also irks me when a reporter refers to the San Jose area as "Silicone Valley." Gah.


----------



## angelofwar

I get off work around 11pm, so...people that drive with their FOG-LIGHTS on, ALL THE FRIGGIN' TIME!!! "Look at me, I'm cool...I have Fog Lights on my vehicle...". That would be like the police driving around with their light/sirens on all the time...grrr....

When it's foggy out, turn them on...other wise, leave them off...NOBODY CARES THAT YOU HAVE FOG LIGHTS INSTALLED!!!


----------



## Monocrom

angelofwar said:


> I get off work around 11pm, so...people that drive with their FOG-LIGHTS on, ALL TEH FRIGGIN' TIME!!! "Look at me, I'm cool...I have Fog Lights on my vehicle...". That would be like the police driving around with their light/sirens on all the time...grrr....
> 
> When it's foggy out, turn them on...other wise, leave them off...NOBODY CARES THAT YOU HAVE FOG LIGHTS INSTALLED!!!


 
The average driver has no clue how to properly use turn signals (when they even bother flicking them on). Sure it's annoying, but not surprising that they have no clue when to use fog lights. The turn signal thing really bothers me since I was nearly killed 3 years ago due to an idiot who did what most of them do . . . Flick on the turn signal while _immediately_ jumping into the lane they want, without bothering to look over their shoulder!

Yup, this Friday will be 3 years to the day. You know what, I'm going to celebrate the three year anniversary of not dying by going out this Friday night with a good friend.


----------



## angelofwar

@ Monocrom,

Glad yer still here...had my share of near death experiences...the two that stand out are launching my 82 LTD off an overpass in the snow (I was airborne for about 2 seconds) then doing a 360 (or two?) on the service road. Then I hit/was hit by someone on a Kawasaki Ninja in the same car...I was about at a stand still, he was doing about 70mph. I got out of it with-out a scratch (and so did my car...good ol' detroit steel). The guy that I hit still has a limp 16 years later.

On turn signals, it has gotten 50x worse since every-one started getting cell-phones. Stop yappin' and DRIVE!


----------



## Monocrom

Thank you.

You're also absolutely right about cellphones. The last idiot who nearly crashed into me was your standard-issue yuppie in a Mercedes, obliviously chatting away on his cellphone. Well . . . until that is when he found me standing in front of his door at the red light. I wasn't happy. He apologized profusely. Pathetic. Like I said, standard-issue yuppie.

Ironically, another pet peeve of mine . . . Having to deal with individuals who are less than human because they are nothing more than just a sad collection of sterio-types contained inside a body, covered in clothes. A perfect example was the MTA employee who jumped out in front of my car, then got angry with me because of it. Long story short, by the time I was done telling him how to use a crosswalk, I felt like I was in a bad episode of the Sopranos. My former boss, who's Italian, would have been disgusted by that MTA employee. What's truly sad is that such individuals just keep the old sterio-types alive.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Magazines that don't have a page number on every page, so the reader has to find a numbered page and then count pages to get to the desired article. Also magazines that bury their page numbers inside of cutesy graphic elements, making them hard to find. They should be in plain text, on every page, in a sensible location at the top or bottom margin. A magazine should not frustrate the reader like this.


----------



## richpalm

PhotonWrangler said:


> Magazines that don't have a page number on every page, sso the reader has to find a numbered page and then count pages to get to the desired article. Also magazines that bury their page numbers inside of cutesy graphic elements, making them hard to find. They should be in plain text, on every page, in a sensible location at the top or bottom margin. A magazine should not frustrate the reader like this.



Article continued on pg. 1,364. I don't even bother... put the damned article all together so you can find it!!! No wonder paper is going the way of the dinosaurs.

Oh, and _don't even_ get me going on yuppies... thank God I'm out of N.J.

I think cars should all have a cellphone jammer so you can't use it while driving, period, except for 911.

Rich


----------



## Monocrom

Adults who like to play pretend.

Someone decided to double park, in the left lane, of a busy street; directly in front of a traffic light. :ironic:

Then they decided to leave. Oh they made sure to switch on their hazard lights so that their ridiculously obnoxious and rude-as-Hell behavior would be okay. 

Gets better. Turns out, there was a [email protected]$$ woman relaxing in the passenger's seat. Yup, just relaxing away . . . playing with her cellphone as if she was in her own living room. . . completely pretending that the half dozen or so cars behind her weren't honking like crazy. I couldn't see that there was no driver since my car wasn't directly in front of the one belonging to the moron who was behind the wheel but had now vanished. I walk up, and there's not-so-little Miss Make-believe; enjoying her cellphone the way babies enjoy their binky. (You know, those things they suckle on when they're not being fed. Has a plastic ring on the end.)

Oh . . . She snapped out of her world and came back to reality real quick, after some choice words from me. The thing is, that street has only houses all over the place. That street, the next one, and the one behind it. Not as though some dude decided to double park in the right lane (instead of the left) and run in real quick to the local Stop & Rob for a slurpie or a cup of joe. And no one stops directly in front of the traffic light either. Honestly, even by NYC standards of obnoxious, inconsiderate, rude, behavior; no. Even that is beyond what a person here would pull. I've never seen that sort of "I'm-better-than-everyone-else" behavior in the three decades I've lived in this city. Never! 

As I climbed back into my car, she decided to take a picture. Oh how lovely. I feel flattered. (My car is a good-looking one. Must admit.) As I drove by, I had a few more words for her . . . Mainly quickly pointing out that the cops weren't going to care at my actions towards her. (Never even touched her. I don't lay hands on women. Not even the truly obnoxious ones who are completely worthless.) And that she could go ahead and sue me if she wanted to.

Never ceases to amaze me how many folks think that harsh words is enough to causes several officers to respond, or cause lawyers to salivate at the prospect of a new client who's feelings were hurt. Here's an idea, if you don't want to be treated like garbage; don't like a piece of garbage. Simple enough. At least for most folks. It's unfortunate that in this world, you're only forced to grow up physically. And just physically. You can look like an adult on the outside but be a disgusting brat of a child on the inside. I've met many children in adult bodies. Likely to meet many more. I think NYC has a large concentration of them because the important things such as morals, consideration for others, and simple human decency are all of the things that don't matter out here. I've been to other parts of America, and I've seen that NYC is not even close to what America is. (Thank God for that.)


----------



## angelofwar

I feel ya on that, Moncrom. People driving down the middle of a two-lane parking lot, or neighborhood road. "Kids" cutting you off, and when you honk at them, they look at you like you did something wrong and they're gonna' beat yer arese...having no idea who the person in the other car is (a police/soldier/martial arts expert/gun nut). "Call the cops...better yet, "I" will call the cops for you!"...LOL!


----------



## jtr1962

That story makes me embarrassed for our city, Monocrom. It feeds into all the stereotypes of NYC. Even by the low standards of what constitutes acceptable behavoir here, that kind of selfishness is off the charts. Sadly, it all comes down to the environment. This is still in many ways a competetive, dog-eat-dog city where you actually get ahead by screwing over the next guy. I think it's starting to swing a bit in the other direction with the recession making some realize acquisition of wealth/possessions isn't the sole purpose of life, but we have a long way to go. I love this city as a whole, but can't stand a lot of the selfish jerks who live/work here. Our roads are an obstacle course, the subways look like rolling trash cans, people are absorbed in their electronic pacifiers to the exclusion of all else, all because of the "me first" mentality. "Little Miss Manners" personifies the worst of all this. I honestly wouldn't be surprised if she _was_ the driver, but just pretended to be the passenger until she finished whatever it was she was doing. After all, her need to have a most likely totally pointless interaction with her cellphone outweighs the need of others who might actually have to be somewhere on time. I'd love to mention what my late father likely would have said to her but it's not fit for a family forum. And I blame her parents more than her for her incredibly selfish behavoir. They probably told her many times how "special" and "incredible" she was, and she believed it. Hey, look at me! I'm the most important person in the whole wide world! No problem stopping a whole line of cars just so I can gossip about some totally inconsequential thing. People like that are a waste of oxygen.


----------



## Biker Bear

Ah, moron driver stories....

Probably the most notable one was where I was parked on the street in front of a busy bank; as I came out, a driver saw me and stopped a reasonable distance back with turn signal on, planning to take the space as I left. Then this bozo came up behind that driver, changed lanes to go around - and then proceeded to cut back into the curb lane *right in front of the waiting car* - and wound up with his bumper a very short distance from my driver's side door, a shocked look on his face and the cell phone still glued to the side of his head.

I briefly fantasized about getting out of my car, taking the cell phone away from him, bellowing "HE'LL CALL YOU BACK WHEN HE'S NOT DRIVING!" and fling it into the back seat of his car. I then realized that (a) that would probably be illegal, and (b) the {bleep}head was so close to my car I don't know that I could have gotten out - so I just gave him the finger and drove off.

Once I was at a stop-light on my motorcycle, and a woman - I have no idea if she was on the phone, doing her makeup or in some other way so distracted she couldn't keep her foot on the brake - bumped me from behind. (Thankfully, no damage other than a bent license plate.) I put down my kickstand, stomped back to her car and bellowed "PAY ATTENTION!" at her, then got back on my bike and rode off. Given that I'm a rather large, hairy fellow I hope it scared a little sense into her.

The other bump was in reverse; I was in my car at a light that has a very slight incline, and this car was drifting gradually back toward me. I beeped my horn, the driver ignored me - until he bumped into ME, then started acting all POed like *I* had tapped *him*! I have no idea what he was doing that he didn't register that HE was rolling backwards, but clearly his attention was NOT where it should have been.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Biker Bear said:


> I briefly fantasized about getting out of my car, taking the cell phone away from him, bellowing "HE'LL CALL YOU BACK WHEN HE'S NOT DRIVING!" and fling it into the back seat of his car.



 +1 on that thought, Biker Bear. One can dream, yes?


----------



## richpalm

Well, I'm no college grad, but folks tell me I'm pretty smart... I have no tolerance for stupid drivers. It's the worst here in central Pa. I don't know if it's inbreeding or something in the water. I was a cab driver and a driver on a first aid squad once, so I'm pretty good.

How about the deleted-family forum (polite version) that pulls _all_ the way to the right and then suddenly turns left in front of you when you go to pass, with no turn signal of course? I was out of the truck screaming at the old fart with this one... my wife was the only thing that kept me from beating him senseless even after knowing the consequences. No, I don't have a good temper sometimes. 

And that's the best one... it gets worse from there. I only drive if I really have to. I hate it now, at least when I have to _get somewhere_ like an appointment, etc. It's OK when I have my wife's Beetle on a good deserted road though. That car is fun!

When I lived in NJ, there was no way I'd ever drive in NYC. I did it once years ago and some scumbag in a stolen car hit me when he went through a red light. Never again... just too anxiety producing. We always took the bus or train in. Problem solved, get a nap on the way home.

Rich


----------



## auspilot

Lately its been people on bicycles who think they own the road. I used to ride a lot and still do a little, so I know what its like and I know you're at a disadvantage on a bike on the road, but come on show a little courtesy:
-Riding two abreast and blocking cars from getting by
-Weaving around at night with no light on
-Stragglers from a pack who blow through stop signs even when cars are waiting in the cross direction. :shakehead


----------



## PhotonWrangler

auspilot said:


> -Riding two abreast and blocking cars from getting by


 
The same complaint for joggers. They're perfectly capable of taking up less space on the road. My vehicle isn't! :scowl:


----------



## Illum

Monocrom said:


> As I climbed back into my car, she decided to take a picture.



I hope it doesn't come out looking like this:nana:








PhotonWrangler said:


> The same complaint for joggers. They're perfectly capable of taking up less space on the road. My vehicle isn't! :scowl:



Cyclists who uses the road when a sidewalk is just one grass patch to the right. 
Theres a couple kids here [soon to be adults] that will purposely walk towards the center of the road when they see cars coming up behind them. Their attitude seems to be "if I'm in a bad mood, everyone else should be in a bad mood." Not wanting to have "vehicular homicide" on my record I usually just play along until someone starts honking.


----------



## Monocrom

Nice photoshop. It almost looks real.

The M249 SAW is real. But my ride is not quite so boxy. 

(Can't wait to head back to Vegas so I can _really _put that M249 through its paces.)


----------



## Biker Bear

Illum said:


> Cyclists who uses the road when a sidewalk is just one grass patch to the right.


In some areas, that's actually illegal; bicycles being classed as a "vehicle" that doesn't belong in an area reserved for pedestrians. Not often enforced anywhere I've lived, I will concede, unless a bicyclist runs down a pedestrian.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

The amount of attention and money that's being spent on the royal wedding. In an age were more and more families are being foreclosed and living under bridges, this is not the time to be flaunting conspicuous consumption and sheer opulence. I am getting really, really tired of hearing about this spectacle of excess on the news.


----------



## Monocrom

At one point in time, open displays of wealth were considered a low-class thing to do. Especially during hard economic times. That was a good concept. Should be brought back. I've actually heard that Prince William wanted to tone down the event a bit, and had apparently gotten his way. All things considered, that's a helluva thing if what we're seeing is toned down.


----------



## Lite_me

Anytime I see ANYTHING about this wedding on TV, I change the channel or fast forward by it, whatever it takes. :scowl:


----------



## BriteIdea

Lite_me said:


> Anytime I see ANYTHING about this wedding on TV, I change the channel or fast forward by it, whatever it takes. :scowl:



It would be great to hear a response from a couple of our UK friends. I, too, think things should be toned down.


----------



## flatline

Monocrom said:


> At one point in time, open displays of wealth were considered a low-class thing to do. Especially during hard economic times. That was a good concept. Should be brought back. I've actually heard that Prince William wanted to tone down the event a bit, and had apparently gotten his way. All things considered, that's a helluva thing if what we're seeing is toned down.


 
Doesn't spending money stimulate the economy? If so, wouldn't it be a good thing during hard times for folks with spare cash to spread it around by spending it?

I don't understand your objection.

--flatline


----------



## Empath

flatline said:


> Doesn't spending money stimulate the economy? If so, wouldn't it be a good thing during hard times for folks with spare cash to spread it around by spending it?
> 
> I don't understand your objection.
> 
> --flatline


 
That is the philosophy of "let them eat cake".


----------



## flatline

Empath said:


> That is the philosophy of "let them eat cake".


 
Clearly I'm missing something.

If nobody spends any money, then you don't have an economy.
If people with money spend money, then the only danger I see is potential inflation.

--flatline


----------



## Illum

Biker Bear said:


> In some areas, that's actually illegal; bicycles being classed as a "vehicle" that doesn't belong in an area reserved for pedestrians. Not often enforced anywhere I've lived, I will concede, unless a bicyclist runs down a pedestrian.


 
I suppose in those places riding a bicycle on a two lane bridge with no shoulders also illegal. But no matter what they say, someone will still do it here and bottleneck cars for a quarter of a mile all because the silly guy cannot pedal more than 2mph up a 20 degree incline. 

monocrom, I didn't photo-shop it, I manually cropped it out of mspaint. The muzzle was off the original picture


----------



## PhotonWrangler

flatline said:


> Clearly I'm missing something.
> 
> If nobody spends any money, then you don't have an economy.
> If people with money spend money, then the only danger I see is potential inflation.
> 
> --flatline



It's not so much the idea of spending money; it's the idea of spending money unnecessarily on frivolity and pomp.


----------



## flatline

PhotonWrangler said:


> It's not so much the idea of spending money; it's the idea of spending money unnecessarily on frivolity and pomp.


 
As long as it's their money and not tax money, I'm cool with it. After all, you can't take it with you and you may not like your kids...

--flatline


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I understand. If it's their money they can spend it as they wish, however distasteful that might be to some of us. Of course the co-conspirators here are the news media and their hungry 24x7 news cycle.

Which raises another pet peeve of mine - the way that some broadcasters behave during ratings sweeps periods. You know, when the evening news is full of breathless headlines about how many common things in our lives can kill us. "And we'll tell you about it... after the break."
:scowl:


----------



## Monocrom

Hold on a sec., it might not entirely be all of _their _money. I believe the Queen gets a yearly allowance from the Government. I recall a news story in which she agreed to forgo her annual sum due to the state of the economy in the nation. Hopefully someone more knowledgeable about this issue will chime in. 

If true, it must be remembered that any money from any national government is going to be tax-payer dollars. It's not as though governments are businesses that make money by themselves.


----------



## Meganoggin

There is a thought here, that the Royal Wedding will stimulate the economy in some small way, tourism, souveniers, street parties and the elusive 'feel good factor'....

Much of the Pomp has beed toned down, the bride will travel in a car rather than a horse drawn carriage etc. I think the Prince has a reasonable grasp of public opinion and would not want to be seen as too extravagent in the current economic times.

However, I must confess that I am getting a bit fed up with the constatnt media coverage, but I will enjoy my extra bank holiday and may raise a glass (or two) to them.


----------



## BriteIdea

Sorry if this is a repeat peeve.
Ever notice that more and more people are using poorer grammar these days. One of my biggest bugaboo is "Me and Bob went to the store"
I hear "Me and so-n-so" used constantly. I even hear it coming from media outlets. 
There's a new commercial (I'll leave the brand alone) where a young boy is very proud of his dad and what work his does as a driver. But in the commercial the boy said "me and my dad". 
So... if our kids hear this poor grammar coming from commericals and media, then they grow with it and it becomes the norm. I don't think our teachers are correcting this grammar, not sure.


----------



## angelofwar

BriteIdea said:


> Sorry if this is a repeat peeve.
> Ever notice that more and more people are using poorer grammar these days. One of my biggest bugaboo is "Me and Bob went to the store"
> I hear "Me and so-n-so" used constantly. I even hear it coming from media outlets.
> There's a new commercial (I'll leave the brand alone) where a young boy is very proud of his dad and what work his does as a driver. But in the commercial the boy said "me and my dad".
> So... if our kids hear this poor grammar coming from commericals and media, then they grow with it and it becomes the norm. I don't think our teachers are correcting this grammar, not sure.


 
I believe in the people of a culture making up the language, even if it changes. If 80% of the population uses the word "ain't", why not make it a word? It's a spoken word of the culture...and I think stuff like is unique, and it's one thing the government can't control. It identifies us. Like how America designed the word "ok", and now it's used and understood the world over. So why not make it a word? Or even the changes in spelling (color/colour, favorite/favourite, theater/theatre). Whcih spelling is right depends on where your from. Proper grammar doesn't bother me as much as a lack of proper manners and decency in general.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I agree, language is constantly evolving. For an example, a very common slang word for "sandwich" in internet lingo is "sammich." This is the way that many people pronounce it. Another one is substituting the word "broke" for "broken." Some of these terms irk me a little bit, but I have to concede that I can't hold onto my traditional rules of language too firmly in these days of the interwebs.


----------



## flatline

PhotonWrangler said:


> I agree, language is constantly evolving. For an example, a very common slang word for "sandwich" in internet lingo is "sammich." This is the way that many people pronounce it. Another one is substituting the word "broke" for "broken." Some of these terms irk me a little bit, but I have to concede that I can't hold onto my traditional rules of language too firmly in these days of the interwebs.


 
In general, I agree, however, I refuse to accept the corruption of "begs the question". That particular phrase has specific formal meaning and it peeves me greatly when I hear people use it when they really should have said "raises the question".

I must be getting old.

In a similar vein, the phrases "high level" and "low level" have opposite or identical meanings depending on context. I hate it when people use these phrases carelessly. In computer science or electrical engineering, "high level" is usually short for "high level of abstraction", but in medicine, "high level" is usually short for "high level of details". So when I give another engineer a "low level" description of what some code is doing, I'm doing the same thing that my wife is doing when she gives a "high level" description of a patient's history to her students. If I give a "high level" description to management, then I'm doing the opposite.

--flatline


----------



## Biker Bear

I just ran across another spelling peeve... people who write "viola" when they mean "voila". If someone doesn't know how to properly use a word, they probably should avoid it until they do understand it - and know how to freakin' SPELL it. The word they're intending to use is pronounced "wah-lah" and is borrowed from French. Even with the vagaries of English pronunciation and the fact it's a loan word - I cannot imagine how anyone thinks that pronunciation could come from "viola". 

Thank goodness I was taught phonics as a kid....

AAAAAAARGH!


----------



## Monocrom

Taking medication that knocks you out, when it's not supposed to.

Sticking with Bayer and Tylenol. Took 2 Aleve. Last time I do that in the middle of the week.


----------



## BriteIdea

One peeve I have actually dates back years ago.
I work in the customer service industry and years ago when I was a service tech I'd go into the customer's homes to do my thing. Most homes were fairly clean and tidy, but then there are those that are absolute dumps.

"Don't mind the mess" are the first words I'd hear and then whoa....what a dump !!!
It's one thing for people to have a little self pride but when you're expecting a service guy, the least they could do is tidy up a little and have a little self respect.

I haven't done service calls for some time (different department now) but I talk to a newer breed of techs and I hear the same old stories and some of the addresses I knew from previous years.

I mean good grief, if there's garbage strewn around the house or in the yard, what does it take to clean things up? 


Adversley, I've been in other homes where you could "almost" eat out of their garbage cans. Obvioulsy not really true, but you get my point.
Some of those dirty houses have a stench that is beyond description. I really don't know how some people exist. 
A friend of mine is a cop and we chatted about this once and he's seen worse than I have and he simply said, most just don't know any better and those same people were not raised to be aware of their own surroundings. He said you should hear the stories coming from paramedics or fire crews.
I think of the health hazards, fire hazards and pride of ownership.
I also know that every city has its issues but can these people not see or smell the crap? crap=debris

I should add, in all fairness, we'd end up in some fairly highend homes not just slums. We've seen dumpy highend homes
and on the positive side we'd go into low income neighborhoods and everyonce in a while we'd come across a house where the owner obviously had very little money but what he (they) did have was spotless, because they had a sense of pride

This can happen to any income


----------



## Monocrom

Don't know any better?? That's B.S.

I'm sorry, but it is. Let's be honest, everyone owns a T.V. (or at least practically everyone does). Those people do know better because they watch television. They watch family shows, sitcoms, dramas, movies, etc.

All those programs show how folks are supposed to live, how neat and clean their homes or apartments are supposed to be. When was the last episode of the Brady Bunch that showed Greg wading through a living room packed with garbage bags or cardboard boxes packed high to the ceiling?

Yeah . . . They know better.


----------



## BriteIdea

Monocrom said:


> Don't know any better?? That's B.S.
> 
> I'm sorry, but it is. Let's be honest, everyone owns a T.V. (or at least practically everyone does). Those people do know better because they watch television. The watch family shows, sitcoms, dramas, movies, etc.
> 
> All those programs show how folks are supposed to live, how neat and clean their homes or apartments are supposed to be. When was the last episode of the Brady Bunch that showed Greg wading through a living room packed with garbage bags or cardboard boxes packed high to the ceiling?
> 
> Yeah . . . They know better.




Monocrom: I for one DO agree with you and I was going to write those very words but I didn't.
I think the cop (that friend of mine) was just palying things safe. While I'm in the service industry and he's in the public service we both have to be very careful how we label people and/or point fingers especially to their face.
Example: if you and I were to sit down and have a beer and shoot the breeze about various topics I think both of us, as well as many other here, would all be on the same page.
Back in the day I wore a uniform and if I spoke out against the customer for being that slob, I could have been dealt with by managment. Man was I ever tempted sometimes
I also agree with about the TV shows, but some people still remain blind to their own surroundings. I still see that daily, as do you and others.


----------



## richpalm

When someone posts something for sale and there are no pics. Seems the more $$$ something is, the fewer/no pics.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber

Still tailgaters. Had a bad one today. I was stuck behind someone going 15mph below the speed limit on the way back from town, and the person behind me was giving me all of four feet of room at 40mph. Windy two lane country road with a 55 mph speed limit that people go 70 on. I wish I had a sign in the back window that said "Tailgating me does not make the person in front of me drive any faster." I pulled off on the next side street that was almost going in the right direction, and Mr. Tailgater turns with me. Mmm hmm, his real intentions became clear. He was in a late 80's Honda Civic, I was in my '06 STi, and now had clear road in front of me.

He was unable to continue tailgating.


----------



## Illum

BriteIdea said:


> It's one thing for people to have a little self pride but when you're expecting a service guy, the least they could do is tidy up a little and have a little self respect.



Once knew an Engineer who would not toss out his TP roll rubes and newspapers. It incredible to meet the guy in a hotel room following a convention that feels insecure because his "Organized clutter" is not by his side.

I guess some people do in fact live comfortably in places we typically would cringe to be


----------



## Monocrom

BriteIdea said:


> Monocrom: I for one DO agree with you and I was going to write those very words but I didn't.
> I think the cop (that friend of mine) was just palying things safe. While I'm in the service industry and he's in the public service we both have to be very careful how we label people and/or point fingers especially to their face.
> Example: if you and I were to sit down and have a beer and shoot the breeze about various topics I think both of us, as well as many other here, would all be on the same page.
> Back in the day I wore a uniform and if I spoke out against the customer for being that slob, I could have been dealt with by managment. Man was I ever tempted sometimes
> I also agree with about the TV shows, but some people still remain blind to their own surroundings. I still see that daily, as do you and others.


 
Must admit, you make an excellent point there.


----------



## Tango7

Illum said:


> Once knew an Engineer who would not toss out his TP roll rubes and newspapers. It incredible to meet the guy in a hotel room following a convention that feels insecure because his "Organized clutter" is not by his side.
> 
> I guess some people do in fact live comfortably in places we typically would cringe to be


 
Sometimes it's a combination of factors, be they upbringing, psychological or physiological.

My Dad and Mom were depression era-babies, so they saved more than they probably should have. Mom tossed a bunch of stuff after Dad passed when she was clearing out the house to sell it. A big improvement but there was still a lot.

After her move Mom insisted on keeping her subscription to her old hometown newspaper, as well as a subscription to the local one. She (like my Dad and I) had been a voracious reader - at one point we had daily subscriptions to the NY Times, Chicago Tribune, Chicago Sun Times, Waukegan News-Sun, and the Wall Street Journal, as well as the two competing weeklies for our community.

Then, six weeks after relocating, she had a massive stroke that affected her memory, speech, motion and reading. She went through rehab for nearly 9 months.

Post stroke Mom just couldn't read as fast. She'd be hard pressed to finish the front section in the time she used to be able to read the entire paper, so she'd read what she could and put it on the stack so she could finish reading it later.

Then tommorrow the next edition would come and the cycle would continue.

There were several times she'd see a book review in the paper or on TV and take a cab to local bookstore and pick up a copy. When she got home, she'd put it on the table where it would get covered by something. The next week, she'd be back at the bookseller while making her rounds, see the same book and remember that she wanted a copy, so she'd buy one.

When we cleaned out her house I think there were close to two dozen titles that had two or more copies - and not newer editions of older ones either.


----------



## BriteIdea

My parents were young during the drepssion which makes me that "boomer" I'm so proud to be.
Mom was a school teacher and her first job was a one-room school house on the prairie. During the drepression mom and dad moved to the city so they could get work, dad in a gold mine and mom taught 
Mom was always one to not get rid of stuff. Not garbage or trash, yet her "stuff" was neat tidy and clean.
Mom and dad were also avid readers and had books come out of the wazzoo. Very ogranized shelves and cupboard becoming their libraries. Both were book junkies.

We had a lot of stuff in our homes but never seemed like a junk yard. Quite the opposite, clean tidy and organized.
My wife is a clean and tidy freak (as for me, I'm just a freak).
I also like things clean and organized. Even my junk box in my shop is routinely cleaned out. One of my favorite pass-times is detailing my vehicles.

So, yes, there are different severities and different perceptions of clutter or not. But the extremes can ruin your day.
I also think there is a fine line between what's considered hoarding, junk and salvage.

Today's term for that is recycling, THAT'S IF it's done the way it's intended, but to walk into a person's home and see wall-to-wall garbage, dirty laundry and food waste is the other extreme


----------



## Monocrom

Unfortunately, if you are into books; space does indeed become an issue. I try to limit my book buying to titles that have a pragmatic use or teach something very alien to me. Ironically, that practice saves not just space but quite a bit of money I've noticed. Still, it can be difficult at times. I used to have large storage bins packed three high about a decade ago. Now they mostly all fit into a cheap, large, wooden cabinet. Saves a bit on space.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Reminded of this peeve tonight - 

Parents who allow their kids to take over those self-serve blood pressure machines at druge stores and mash all of the buttons mindlessly as if it's a video game.


----------



## beerwax

volume control knobs on car radios that are 'soft connected'. you keep turning and turning and the volume will change if it feels like it. doesnt matter how much you concentrate you cant tell how far youve moved the volume (or the tuner frequency) without watching the display. turn real fast and bugger all happens. never tells you when you are at the end just keeps turning. 

bring back good old fashioned potentiometers i say.


----------



## Monocrom

When your date messes with the climate control knobs on your car, and makes the situation worse because they don't own a car. And have no clue how to properly work the climate control in the first place.


----------



## Illum

Haven't had this happen with climate control, but had the bass and trebel messed with and no matter what I do now my piano music just wouldn't sound right. If someone knows how to factory reset the sound system for a 2008 Hyundai Santa Fe let me know.


----------



## Monocrom

Illum said:


> Haven't had this happen with climate control, but had the bass and trebel messed with and no matter what I do now my piano music just wouldn't sound right. If someone knows how to factory reset the sound system for a 2008 Hyundai Santa Fe let me know.


 


You mean there's no equilizer function that lets you control the balance between bass and treb?


----------



## G_L

I think I have two cents that tops that. While traveling a State two lane highway, there were a group of cyclists taking up the whole lane. There one idiot on a moped riding the rear of the group that would not let traffic pass the group in the opposite lane, FOR MILES at~20 mph. He kept weaving into the opposite lane every attempt to pass. I tried explaining to my boss why I was late, He laughed, and gave me a warning anyway.


jch79 said:


> Don't get me started on peeves about being a cyclist in Chicago - people on CPF will see a dark, angry side of me that only the drivers of cars parked or driving in bike lanes get to see as I so casually bike past them and voice my feelings toward their decisions. And cabs get extra special treatment.
> john


----------



## Acid87

I also hate cyclists on country roads in Scotland that decide to cycle side by side blocking the entire lane! Being a cyclist myself I would have the common courtesy to go in single file and allow the cars behind to pass. No wonder cyclists get a bad name when idiots don't apply common sense.

Also when the other half says meet me at xxxx then decides when you arrive they aren't ready!


----------



## Monocrom

Acid87 said:


> When the other half says meet me at xxxx then decides when you arrive they aren't ready!



It's even more annoying when friends do that. They're guys, they know better.


----------



## Biker Bear

G_L said:


> I think I have two cents that tops that. While traveling a State two lane highway, there were a group of cyclists taking up the whole lane. There one idiot on a moped riding the rear of the group that would not let traffic pass the group in the opposite lane, FOR MILES at~20 mph. He kept weaving into the opposite lane every attempt to pass. I tried explaining to my boss why I was late, He laughed, and gave me a warning anyway.


Too bad you didn't see a cop somewhere; at least here in California, not allowing faster traffic to pass is illegal. (At least - I know one is supposed to take the next safe opportunity to allow following traffic to pass if three or more vehicles are backed up; I can only imagine that ACTIVELY preventing passing like that must be illegal here - as a form of reckless driving or something, if not specifically banned.)


----------



## Illum

Monocrom said:


> You mean there's no equilizer function that lets you control the balance between bass and treb?


 
well, you can adjust it up or down through a selector dial that you push every time your done adjusting one setting. The mechanic there last time I went in after smelling something like maple syrup in the engine bay adjusted the sound [with permission] in a way that sounded much better than what I had on. Since then I haven't been able to get it back to his setting since. I'm guessing its not a manufacturer preset


----------



## Monocrom

This will sound a bit odd, but I mean it with no sarcasm. Consider taking it back to the mechanic, and asking if he can help you out. If he does, stop in a bit later on with a pizza and a 6-pack of soda as a way of saying thanks.


----------



## BriteIdea

I never would have believed this unless I saw myself first hand.
On Monday I'm driving along on the highway. There're a bunch of us in one lane just taking our time. I'm following some truckers and I'm in a Ford E250 so I'm high enough but not real high.

This person drives by (looked like a female-didn't pay that close attention) in a Nissan
She has, on her lap, a white poodle. But the poodle is sitting on her lap and facing her and it looked like the poodle is either licking her chin or she plays games and feeds the poodle by some mysterious method.

I picked up my speed to match hers for a mere second or so to see if this was exactly what I saw. Sure enough.

I should have called the cops but I couldn't see her lic plate and not sure the cops would have done anything, anyway.

Yet, had there been an accident, I'm sure her explanation of what happened, the poodle would not even be in the conversation to the cop and she would never learn.
There're too many people out there that ignore their own stupidity.
These same people are allowed to vote and procreate, or worse, able to raise kids. My conjecture only.
At the time I was so angry. These people just don't get it


----------



## jtr1962

BriteIdea said:


> Yet, had there been an accident, I'm sure her explanation of what happened, the poodle would not even be in the conversation to the cop and she would never learn.
> There're too many people out there that ignore their own stupidity.
> These same people are allowed to vote and procreate, or worse, able to raise kids. My conjecture only.
> At the time I was so angry. These people just don't get it


The problem isn't that there's stupid people, but rather that we let these stupid people operate a piece of machinery which is potentially lethal. I'm of the opinion that upwards of 80% of the population lacks the coordination, intelligence, or judgement ( sometimes more than one of those ) to operate an automobile regardless of how much training they receive. The licensing procedure should weed these people out so that they never get behind the wheel of an auto in the first place. It's not a hard thing to do from a logistical standpoint. Tests exist for coordination, intelligence, and judgement. Fail those and you don't even get to try for a license. Pass them and you move to the next round, which is rigorous training designed so you can control an auto under any circumstances ( basically similar to what race car drivers go through ). Pass this round, you get your license. Anyone who has to go through all that wouldn't be dumb enough to jeapordize it by playing with a poodle behind the wheel. What we lack is the political will to do something like this. For too long we've viewed having a driver's license as a birthright. That's the root of the problem right there-everything is dumbed down so the least common denominator in society can drive because for whatever reason someone in charge thought this was a good thing. It obviously isn't, but thus far nobody has had the courage to make licensing much harder ( and to retest 100% of existing drivers to the new standards, revoking their licenses for good if they fail ). Believe me, society will survive and get along just fine if 70% or 80% or even 90% of the population can't drive. At least those who enjoy driving enough to learn to do it well won't have to contend with the morons on the road any longer.


----------



## richpalm

jtr1962 said:


> The licensing procedure should weed these people out so that they never get behind the wheel of an auto in the first place. It's not a hard thing to do from a logistical standpoint. Tests exist for coordination, intelligence, and judgement. Fail those and you don't even get to try for a license.



jtr for president!! Good post with which I agree completely. I've thought about this for years. Of course here in Pa. there would be no cars on the road then... people are incredibly stupid. Has to be something in the water.

Rich


----------



## recDNA

Flying Turtle said:


> What are some of the little things in life that bother or irritate you?
> 
> Mine is ladies and their shopping carts. I've noticed when I'm blasting through stores like Target or WalMart, heading for the flashlight aisle, that I'm always having to dodge ladies pushing empty, except for their purse, shopping carts. Is it a security thing, or being prepared, or just because the purse is too heavy? I joked about it to my wife, who saw no humor at all.
> 
> Geoff



It's not in the store they bother me with the carts...it's in the parking lot where they just leave them in the middle of parking space so they can roll down to hit my car. Shopping cart dings are expensive to fix!


----------



## BriteIdea

richpalm said:


> jtr for president!! Good post with which I agree completely. I've thought about this for years. Of course here in Pa. there would be no cars on the road then... people are incredibly stupid. Has to be something in the water.
> 
> Rich


 
What's REALLY strange is: Yesterday I went to my insurance company to renew my auto coverage. I sorta knew the girl at reception and the manager was within ear shot.
I mentioned this very incident of the "lady and the poodle" (sounds like a movie title) and they agreed it was out of hand.

I kind of suggested that would it not be in their (the insurance companies) best interest to work on a project in conjunction with police, AAA and politcians to create PSAs for TV and radio broadcast? I mean if these actions continue we know the insurance companies don't like paying out, but on the other hand they won't attempt to educate the public or their own clients. Wouldn't a reinvestment of education or training be benificial? I've talked to various police agencies, insurance companies, Auto Club, radio and TV talk shows and politicans and either get no response or "we're working on it"

She agreed but said the industry does things their way, while I try to be a good defensive driver.

I just don't understand how all these "professional" agencies think. Yet it's us that pay the piper at the end of the day.


----------



## Monocrom

BriteIdea said:


> There're too many people out there that ignore their own stupidity.
> These same people are allowed to vote and procreate, or worse, able to raise kids. My conjecture only.
> At the time I was so angry. These people just don't get it


 
My favorite part is when they get angry and defensive as Hell, if you tactfully point out that their behavior is less than wise. They'll toss out every ridiculous justification for why they're going to keep doing the same thing, even if they got bitten on the *** before; and should know better.

There's a girl at the medical institute I attend who loves to party. Problem is, she loves to party at a certain underground club in which she's already passed out drunk; and was left on the floor for a few hours. Another time, she seemed to be bragging that she noticed a guy slip something into her drink. Now, she wasn't bragging that she had the presence of mind to catch the guy in the act. She seemed to be bragging that she was hot enough that some dude went to the trouble of trying to drug her so that he could have her. :shakehead

She's an aquaintence. So I tactfully and politely point out that perhaps she should reconsider her behavior, or at least party at a different club. Well, you would have thought I called her a filthy, drunked, slut; considering the reaction I got. My favorite line was when she told me she had been going there for over 2 years and nothing REALLY bad had ever happened to her. Once again . . . :shakehead

She's not the only party-girl at the institute. Some of them have a few pretty wild, weekend, stories. But she's the only one who repeatedly makes the same stupid mistakes that will get her either raped, or killed due to alcohol-poisoning. Yet, she honestly sees nothing wrong with her behavior. Mainly because she's done the same stupid $#!% for a few years now, and (according to her) nothing REALLY bad has happened. So why should she stop?


----------



## jtr1962

Monocrom,

That's _exactly_ the same kind of justification lousy drivers use for their behavoir. I'll bet if anyone pointed out to these drivers some things they shouldn't do, you'll hear crap like "I text while driving all the time, and nothing bad has happened". That's just it-many people don't inherently realize what they're doing is dangerous until it bites them in the behind. And when it does, they'll be dumbfounded as to why. For example, I don't get the behavoir of many of my fellow cyclists. I see them do idiotic things like fly through red lights, with crosswalks full of pedestrians, without even bothering to look or slow down. Besides pissing off people, sooner or later their luck will run out pulling stunts like that. The few times I've confronted people like this about their behavoir, more often than not I get an expletive filled tirade about how I should mind my own business. And it's not like I'm being holier than thou in my approach. I usually start about by saying I go through red lights too (no lie) but I slow down enough to see if it's clear, and stop if it isn't. I don't barrel through on the assumption that everyone will get out of my way. Despite that, my advice is rarely received in its intended light. I would understand the visceral, nasty reaction if I started out sounding like a public service announcement for Transportation Alternative's "biking rules" ( which basically advise cyclists to stop for and wait out every single red light, even one at 3 AM on a deserted street, because "It's the law" ). I'm not like that. I recognize it's reasonable for cyclists to take liberties when they safely can, especially in a city like New York with 12,000+ signaled intersections, where waiting out lights will make biking no faster than walking, if that. One state (Idaho) even recognizes this, and allows cyclists to treat red lights as stop signs. However, the operative word is "safely". No cyclist should pass lights if it means buzzing pedestrians, or looking for a ten foot gap in cross traffic. That kind of nonsense will get you killed, or kill someone else, eventually. Sadly, my message rarely seems to penetrate, so I've stopped bothering. Same with you and the girl you're referring to. It's great of you to be concerned, but I probably wouldn't even bother. Constructive criticism of the kind you gave is rarely well received. I'm sure she is fully aware of the dangers, but probably continues to go to that club for the ego boost ( i.e. "hey, I'm so hot guys like to spike my drinks" ). In ten years time, she'll probably wonder why those are the only types of guys she gets to look at her. "Hey, I can't get a decent guy interested in me now that I'm thinking of settling down". Hmm, I wonder why?


----------



## Biker Bear

jtr1962 said:


> The problem isn't that there's stupid people, but rather that we let these stupid people operate a piece of machinery which is potentially lethal. I'm of the opinion that upwards of 80% of the population lacks the coordination, intelligence, or judgement ( sometimes more than one of those ) to operate an automobile regardless of how much training they receive. The licensing procedure should weed these people out so that they never get behind the wheel of an auto in the first place. It's not a hard thing to do from a logistical standpoint.


My understanding is that it's very difficult to get a driver's license in Germany; due to the tradition of no speed limits on the autobahn, they took driver education and licensing very seriously. While their process isn't as strict as what you're suggesting, I bet if the USA adopted something similar it would be very helpful.

But there we run into the problem of being a federal republic - a few states (say, the ones with the big urban centers that have the most problem with traffic and crappy drivers, like California, New York, Illinois...) pass much more stringent driver licensing laws ... and mostly-rural, low population density states (Wyoming, etc.) don't. That could produce a fair bit of chaos - possibly resulting in the kind of federal highway mandate that some people object to. 

As an aside, I think everyone should be automatically retested every few years once they hit 65. In my view, it's the only fair way to allow those who are still capable to keep driving while taking the ones who've lost the faculties for it off the road without putting their family and friends in the difficult position of having to "take away grand{ma|dad}'s license" or feel like a rat for "turning them in" to the DMV.


----------



## BriteIdea

Ok, what if....
A cop pulls over a driver male or female, doesn't matter. The driver was accused of tailgating or blowing a stop sign. Most drivers, I'm sure, don't even realize that they do it. It's so habit forming and we know that bad habits are hard to break and hard to recognize.

Cop: I pulled you over for tailgating
Driver: I wasn't tailgating

So, the rest is by definition with so many car-lengths per speed driven.
But when the driver drives like this ALL the time, then how would they recognize their habit?
Again re-education. All of us here, self included, will (or should) admit that we forget half of what we're taught and I think common sense is the first sense to go.
In reality, unless the cop is a traffic cop, they have more important things to do, like domestic disputes, drug raids and the list continues.


----------



## jtr1962

Biker Bear said:


> My understanding is that it's very difficult to get a driver's license in Germany; due to the tradition of no speed limits on the autobahn, they took driver education and licensing very seriously. While their process isn't as strict as what you're suggesting, I bet if the USA adopted something similar it would be very helpful.


That's actually part of my point-if we make licensing more stringent, then we no longer need traffic laws which cater to the least common denominator, but rather a much more general, less restrictive set of "guidelines", such as always pass on the left (the Germans stress this to a fault, which is one reason the autobahns work). We could get rid of speed limits on many limited access highways for starters. And we could probably also get rid of a lot of traffic lights and stop signs. Competent drivers don't need a "cheat sheet" (which is basically what traffic controls/laws are) to tell them what to do. They would be able to operate in such a manner as to avoid colliding with each other solely by using their skills and judgement. Indeed, there is a trend of "naked streets" ( no signs or traffic controls ) catching on overseas which is proving to be safer than traditional streets which tell drivers what to do. It could work here as well, provided drivers were better trained. As a cyclist I would welcome fewer traffic controls. NYC in particular tends to overuse traffic lights, probably on the premise that the average idiot motorist here would be totally clueless what to do at an unsigned intersection.


----------



## Empath

Having such a thread can be be beneficial and enjoyable, if it remains true to it's topic. This one has become very large, and instead of being about "Pet Peeves", it has become a collection of negative observations about nearly anything, and lengthy commentary of such observations. Its not that a thread of such negative observations would not be enjoyed by some members, but it and "Pet Peeves" are not the same.

The topics that have sprung up and the discussions such "new" topics have generated, can be started in threads dealing specifically with such discussion. The "Pet Peeves" thread has become so cumbersome and removed from "pet peeves", that we'll close it now.

Anyone wishing to begin a new thread, dealing truly with pet peeves, may feel free to begin a new thread.


----------

